# Super Cropping



## genfranco (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello all,

Im sure that some of you have wondered why would anyone do such a thing to a plant as supercropping..

what is?

Suppercropping is done to marijuana plants in order to produce the macimum amount of "tops" on a plant. side buds that would normally grow up the stock will now grow up and turn into its own top. 

There are tons of pictures on the subject mostly in books...

So i figured i would post some of mine.

Here are some pics i just took showing the results. 

   











As you can see this is a very effective way to get additional tops if you cannot plant SOG style with 40 plants.... this limits the number of plants needed to cover your grow area and provides great results. 

In my case i do it due to the laws ristricting me to 6 plants. I will soon be doing this to all my plants about a week before i flower. 

Ill update this thread with budding results.

Good luck all


----------



## kaste (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks great waiting 4 the results 
PeaceUp!


----------



## genfranco (Dec 8, 2008)

sorry wrong thread to post pics of my buds... lol...


----------



## kaste (Dec 9, 2008)

How to supercrop?


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

kaste said:


> How to supercrop?



I guess i should have posted how to do it.. 

first your gonna decide how far down you want the bend at... 

when you have chosen where the plant will get bent at then do the following:

Pinch slowly until you notice you weakend it... turn fingers and pinch again. 
*note: DOnt pinch soo much that your fingers touch.. meaning dont squish it flat... there is a tube inside the stem that you donot want to mess up. So pinch soft... pinch and try to bend...if it doesnt want to bend easily...pinch alittle harder and do it again... once you waekend it enough you can put a weight of some soart at the end...or tie it down... becuase these plants will recoop and bend that shit back.... after a week or so the bend will be set and strong and wont need the weights anymore... (although i leave them on there for far longer....


good luck man.


----------



## titanium3g (Dec 10, 2008)

I love super cropping, it makes the stems of the plant very sturdy and thick. I have an Arjans Ultra haze plant that is barely 2 feet tall, but it is roughly 5 months old now. This plant has so many heads and it looks like a bonsai tree, she is now flowering.

She's in her first week of flower, I haven't counted the heads.






Shes a sturdy girl!


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Dec 10, 2008)

what about doin this with some monster sized girls.....in dwc ive been thinkin about tryin this out myself maybe ill do it to one of my girls....i veg for 5-7 weeks so what you guys think


----------



## titanium3g (Dec 10, 2008)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> what about doin this with some monster sized girls.....in dwc ive been thinkin about tryin this out myself maybe ill do it to one of my girls....i veg for 5-7 weeks so what you guys think


You should give it a try, it spreads out the canopy while you veg them. Doesnt matter how many different strains your working with or their age, you can supercrop and end up with an even canopy and very sturdy plants that will support the bud they make. I've personally seen the same strains I am using grown with out super cropping, and mid way through flower the branches couldnt support the buds.


----------



## Ghost420 (Dec 10, 2008)

i still dont get it where are we pinching?

how is this any different from lst or sog


----------



## titanium3g (Dec 10, 2008)

There is no certain place you need to pinch, just pinch then bend.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 10, 2008)

Ghost420 said:


> i still dont get it where are we pinching?
> 
> how is this any different from lst or sog


What?... Different than SOG?... its totally diferent than SOG... im thinking you made a mistake asking about this one...SOG is growing a shit load of small plants.... This is growing 1 plant into being like a shit load of small plants... if your legal to grow 6 plants.... this is way better than SOG

different that lst... well its diferent in the sense that you donot have to keep tying and moving the tie and all that shit...


----------



## Dmafioso180 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm a new grower but have great success with this tecnique. It's really simple. You can find videos on YouTube explaining what to do if you can't imagine it. When I first did it my friend was pissed cue he thought I broke the mofucka but by the next day the ends of the bent branches started to curve upwards and eventually the bends turned into "knots" and healed itself making the branch even stronger and the buds on the end larger due to natural flow of hormones and the added available light. Give it a try. Go snap some branch LOL u can't really mess up if u are gentle.


----------



## TheRuiner (Dec 12, 2008)

This is exactly what I am going to do. I would be thrilled if I could get my plants to look like these. While only growing 1 or 2 plants at a time and trying to keep them from getting to tall this method would help tremendously! Wish me luck


----------



## TheRuiner (Dec 12, 2008)

titanium3g said:


> There is no certain place you need to pinch, just pinch then bend.


What strains are you guys growing? Just out of curiosity...


----------



## genfranco (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry it took so long for response... Hashberry and blueberry sour flowering...hashberry and greencrack Vegging. Check out the grow through my sig bud.


----------



## thiCbuds (Dec 17, 2008)

How tall or far along in the Veg state do you start super cropping? I'm about 3 weeks in Veg and they are 6" or so currently. Didn't want to start too early or late, but can't wait to experiment!


----------



## genfranco (Dec 17, 2008)

some people wait till they are about to flower... I would like to give them a little time to re-coop plus the longer you let them side shoots grow up the bigger they will flower into.. ya dig?


----------



## bdonson (Dec 22, 2008)

Can you use this technique to control height for example in some of the tall growing sativa's?


----------



## genfranco (Dec 23, 2008)

of course you can.... think of it this way... the bent trunk will act as the soil line.... the new growth will be like new plants..... So do it right before flowering and those sativas shouldnt get tooo tall.


----------



## Green Leaf 171 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds good to me as long as i'm not too high and dont' break the plant totally in half.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 23, 2008)

Green Leaf 171 said:


> Sounds good to me as long as i'm not too high and dont' break the plant totally in half.


Thats the spirit... I have seen close to that. have fun.


----------



## bdonson (Dec 23, 2008)

So is it okay to Fim or top and Supercrop as well?


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 23, 2008)

ok u guys i really like this idea but still dnt get how to do it can someone take pics of every step on how to do it because it confuses me in words lol..... does this increase yield at all


----------



## genfranco (Dec 23, 2008)

Budda_Luva said:


> ok u guys i really like this idea but still dnt get how to do it can someone take pics of every step on how to do it because it confuses me in words lol..... does this increase yield at all


Check it out man.. Imagine like on your avatar pic... Imagine that before flowering about where your knee is.. you pinch the trunks and bend them over... all of those buds that grew up the trunk would have been growing up as there own trunk... therefore...the more time you give it rest after bending ..before flowering ...lol... they will grow up and become main colas ...so you gain a shit load of tops (well depending on how tall the trunk is before you bend)... Just have fun with it.... 

You dont get it from a pic like these?


----------



## 5280high (Dec 23, 2008)

Right on...Thanx for posting the "when" I was confused too but went ahead and started the process last eve. Too late to undo now. This really is a frickin addictive "hobby"...I'm finding that its a blast tho. Cant wait to get more serious. Keep it green folks.


----------



## homegrown75 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have heard of this before. An old farmer (real farmer) mentioned it once years ago, but I never really understood it until now. When should this be done? can it still be done at the very beginning of the 12/12 cycle with decent results?


----------



## Mr. Pacific (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm using this technique on one of mine. Here is the progress thus far.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 24, 2008)

homegrown75 said:


> I have heard of this before. An old farmer (real farmer) mentioned it once years ago, but I never really understood it until now. When should this be done? can it still be done at the very beginning of the 12/12 cycle with decent results?


for best results i would wait a week maybe even two beore i flower.... This way... those new tops will have some time to establish there own self a little..grow about 2-3 inches and then flower... This will give you bigger tops cause your letting those shoots define themselves as plants and not just a little flowering point.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 24, 2008)

5280high said:


> Right on...Thanx for posting the "when" I was confused too but went ahead and started the process last eve. Too late to undo now. This really is a frickin addictive "hobby"...I'm finding that its a blast tho. Cant wait to get more serious. Keep it green folks.



you might want o make the bend more flat..... those shoots will really understand to grow UP.... right now there gonna grow sideways up and posibly even grow up on the trunk.... if you lay/break it more flat like on my pics... then those shoots really understand to go Straight UP>


----------



## genfranco (Dec 24, 2008)

Mr. Pacific said:


> I'm using this technique on one of mine. Here is the progress thus far.



very nice job.....


----------



## genfranco (Dec 24, 2008)

homegrown75 said:


> I have heard of this before. An old farmer (real farmer) mentioned it once years ago, but I never really understood it until now. When should this be done? can it still be done at the very beginning of the 12/12 cycle with decent results?



The longer the recoop the better. I have seen people veg and shape a plant for up to a year before they flowered... ( but by god what a plant ) 
a year is too long for me...


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 24, 2008)

OOOO SHIT like a bonsai thin man check this shit out this is my guy wacky mack a lil grow that hes currently has goin on he hasnt updated it in a while but damn his shit is carzy heres the link chocolate bonsai bush fukkin crazy man check that shit out


----------



## offgridgrower (Dec 24, 2008)

can you do this 4wks into flower? will supercropping in flower make the buds get bigger or what?


----------



## genfranco (Dec 24, 2008)

that's what i am talking about.... Except..

Seems like he took his time to train it like that.. Meaning he had to adjust the ties down the line until he made that crossroad.. That is more an LST deal.... 
It works in the same principle... see how the shoots grew straight up?... pretty sweet plant for sure. 

The 1 thing that doing it this way is the damage of the plant.... Now, most people dont want to read DAMAGE. But beleave it or not... after the plant corrects and heals its self there... It is said that anythign above that damage point will grow fatter... This is due to the rebuild that the plant has to do at the break/pinch, it makes the internal tube that feeds everything that much bigger/stronger/efficient.


----------



## paddy510 (Dec 24, 2008)

heres a few pics of mine that i bent just after starting to flower
really helps with keeping the light close to the whole plant


----------



## genfranco (Dec 24, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> can you do this 4wks into flower? will supercropping in flower make the buds get bigger or what?



there are people that do it late in flowering like that... What i wouldnt recommend is that you dont tie it down...or do like the guy above me did.. nice buds..

Meaning.. go ahead and pinch and bend it ... but then let her straighten back up.... The buds above that bend/pinch/twist will grow bigger...


----------



## genfranco (Dec 24, 2008)

paddy510 said:


> heres a few pics of mine that i bent just after starting to flower
> really helps with keeping the light close to the whole plant



some nice tops on those... great job!


----------



## offgridgrower (Dec 24, 2008)

sweet, im going to do that tonite to half of my stadium to see results at the end! +rep gen!


----------



## Jaredbc (Dec 24, 2008)

Keep this thread going 
I'll have to add my Texada cross to picture gal.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 25, 2008)

offgridgrower said:


> sweet, im going to do that tonite to half of my stadium to see results at the end! +rep gen!


Thanks allot Offgridgrower ..OGG... LOL... but yeah man show us the results when you get a chance..



Jaredbc said:


> Keep this thread going
> I'll have to add my Texada cross to picture gal.


I think we all love pics... hell yeah man!


----------



## offgridgrower (Dec 25, 2008)

man i got in there and i only did a few branchs cause most of all the plants were really hard and woody stems, so i didnt feel to excited then afraid of breaking the branchs so I will take pics this weekend of the few that i did.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 25, 2008)

So its been like 2 or 3 weeks... and i had to transplant out of those supergulps ... hehehe.. anyway.. you can see how they have grown up and now they are there own top. 

  



Good luck all ..


----------



## genfranco (Dec 25, 2008)

hey guys when you rep me..let meknow who you are and make sure you post something ont he thread so i can rep ya back... love to spread the love.


----------



## 5280high (Dec 25, 2008)

genfranco said:


> you might want o make the bend more flat..... those shoots will really understand to grow UP.... right now there gonna grow sideways up and posibly even grow up on the trunk.... if you lay/break it more flat like on my pics... then those shoots really understand to go Straight UP>


 Thanx again man..Here are some image updates on the progress (I've named the shaping hardware "The Construct") and a link to the ol' journal...If I could +rep I would....Keep it green bro.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/139838-nuther-first-timer.html


----------



## genfranco (Dec 26, 2008)

5280high said:


> Thanx again man..Here are some image updates on the progress (I've named the shaping hardware "The Construct") and a link to the ol' journal...If I could +rep I would....Keep it green bro.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/139838-nuther-first-timer.html



Looking good there... 

Now when those three or 4 pop up and have had about 2 growth nodes... TOP or FIM them and get yourself at least 8 tops... Ya Dig?


----------



## 5280high (Dec 26, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Looking good there...
> 
> Now when those three or 4 pop up and have had about 2 growth nodes... TOP or FIM them and get yourself at least 8 tops... Ya Dig?


I dig man, I dig....the newest fans are showin 7 leaves...coooool. Later gator.


----------



## sighmon (Dec 29, 2008)

lol holy shit i did this 2days ago to one of my babies which is growing too tall and bushy. lol i just stuck two hooks in the dirt with a sharp ass angle just so i could gain some more room. I'm gonna do this to more of them now.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy new year!


----------



## the357ink (Jan 1, 2009)

cOOL ThReAd.....I wiLl DeFIneTLY TrY at LEaSt 1 VIctiM FOR eXPErimENtATiOn..


----------



## genfranco (Jan 1, 2009)

the357ink said:


> cOOL ThReAd.....I wiLl DeFIneTLY TrY at LEaSt 1 VIctiM FOR eXPErimENtATiOn..



do it my friend... youll start doing it to all of them soon enough...lol.. good luck. post some pics of the results for peeps..


----------



## bigdadbk16 (Jan 1, 2009)

so do you pinch on a branch or the whole original stem explain plz ima noob


----------



## genfranco (Jan 1, 2009)

bigdadbk16 said:


> so do you pinch on a branch or the whole original stem explain plz ima noob



it really doesnt matter. I would do it to both... as a matter of fact. In my pics you see that i only did it to two of the main branches... But that was just for experimentation purposes. when they go into the flowering room im going to flaten all the plants.... you guys will love the picture...lol. maybe tomorrow or so.... maybe not..lol.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 3, 2009)

genfranco: ok so i moved 8 plants into the flower room and i supercropped 4 on one side to see a vs of the same plants on the other side, I will take pics next time im there but the 4 i cropped were at 2wks in flower and i cropped all the branches on each plant, cant wait to see what happens. btw the other plants i cropped at 4 wks, a couple of the buds are bigger, but at the same time a couple are the same size as other side branches on non-cropped plants. I think 4wks might be too late to do it, but we'll see now that i did these others at 2wks, oh and do you think that since my lights are vertical it makes a difference on the cropping?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> genfranco: ok so i moved 8 plants into the flower room and i supercropped 4 on one side to see a vs of the same plants on the other side, I will take pics next time im there but the 4 i cropped were at 2wks in flower and i cropped all the branches on each plant, cant wait to see what happens. btw the other plants i cropped at 4 wks, a couple of the buds are bigger, but at the same time a couple are the same size as other side branches on non-cropped plants. I think 4wks might be too late to do it, but we'll see now that i did these others at 2wks, oh and do you think that since my lights are vertical it makes a difference on the cropping?


I would suggest doing it before flowering for larger yeilds... Longer time to grow those little side shoots into there own colas= bigger buds. +air circulations... and even a possibility to top them all the day of flowering... ahhhhh... i love this shit. 

well shit i hadnt thought of it in your bad ass system... I guess your best bet would be to bend them to where they are straight up or straight down so the shoots go towards the light... the whole point is to shock those little side shoots into growing up towards the light in normal light systems... in yours .. like i said.. either bend to have them straight up... or straight down... maybe even sideways... yeah sideways would be the way i would try it i beleave sideways all the way around ... each row... YUM>>>. YUP


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 4, 2009)

wow! this is an awesome thread! i'm one week into flower and have already tied down many of the branches...is it to late to pinch them? if not do i remove the strings before doing this?...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> wow! this is an awesome thread! i'm one week into flower and have already tied down many of the branches...is it to late to pinch them? if not do i remove the strings before doing this?...


Pinching /twisting / breaking is all stress to the plants that actually provides a positive effect. Pinch away my friend. 1 week in isnt bad at all... theres people that top the buds after 1 week in to get two stickin out.... You can see that done and the effect in that one video mr green guy growing guide or whatever.....next time try and do it before flowering... good luck my friend..

PS... Just cause you pinch it doesnt mean you have to bend... allot of people just know of the pinching and they see biger growth anywhere after that pinch/break... if you dont tie them down they will stick back up in no time... You dont have to pinch at the bend in your case...cause im guessing they are allready bend ..trained.. but bent... you can pinch anywhere else in your case.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 4, 2009)

thankyou so much franco! i went from 9 to 5 plants sue to a few hermies and a bad fan falling thingy...this may be just what i need to recoup a little from the loss...rep to you


----------



## submachinegun (Jan 4, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> thankyou so much franco! i went from 9 to 5 plants sue to a few hermies and a bad fan falling thingy...this may be just what i need to recoup a little from the loss...rep to you


be careful when supercropping during flower, it will tend to stress the plant more and you'll then have even more hermies. first-hand experience.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

submachinegun said:


> be careful when supercropping during flower, it will tend to stress the plant more and you'll then have even more hermies. first-hand experience.


i thought hermies came from light leaks or light issues... I never had heard that supercropping did this... Ill make sure to keep an eye out though!
then again i always supercrop during veg...


----------



## submachinegun (Jan 4, 2009)

genfranco said:


> i thought hermies came from light leaks or light issues... I never had heard that supercropping did this... Ill make sure to keep an eye out though!
> then again i always supercrop during veg...


any kind of stress can trigger hermies, even nagging girlfriends.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 4, 2009)

seeing as this is my first indoor gro...i think i'll hold off on it...i cant afford to lose any more...i do grow outdoors and will defintly apply this..as i will also do my next grow...i cant wait to strt this...i plan on practicing the squeeze part on my hermies tommoroow...thanks agian for strting this thread!!!!!!


----------



## submachinegun (Jan 4, 2009)

here's an example using one of my plants.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

ok guys... So i was waiting and waiting to dispose of old dirt, clean the 5 gallon buckets, and transplant. Im definately putting these plants throught he tests.... I just transplanted all 6 of them into the 5 gallon buckets.. and then..... BAM supercropped all of them... needless to say i had to stay sober for a few hours...lol.... But without further adu... and puffin on a big fat blunt....

Franco's 09 *Supercrop* 









another angle...










I think im going to give them 7 days and then ill flower.... we will see in 7 days... lol...


Thanks for watching ... and all that rep ive been getting too


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 4, 2009)

genfranco said:


> of course you can.... think of it this way... the bent trunk will act as the soil line.... the new growth will be like new plants..... So do it right before flowering and those sativas shouldnt get tooo tall.


can you suppercrop while your plant is in flowering?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

submachinegun says that it could go hermie due to stress.. 

I cant agree or disagree... I only do it in veg.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 4, 2009)

genfranco said:


> submachinegun says that it could go hermie due to stress..
> 
> I cant agree or disagree... I only do it in veg.


i want seeds so supercropping tomorow  woohoo


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

I cant see how it could be that much of a diference with pinching and bending .. than just pinching... and i know for sure that never anyone that i or my family knows have ever had hermies because they used the pinch for gain deal. If you guys that are flowering are scared to bend i understand... But i tell you ...do yourself a favor... especially if your in the first week of flower ... PInch the hell out of her... make her grow some bigger veins to give feed to those buds.


----------



## submachinegun (Jan 4, 2009)

genfranco said:


> I cant see how it could be that much of a diference with pinching and bending .. than just pinching... and i know for sure that never anyone that i or my family knows have ever had hermies because they used the pinch for gain deal. If you guys that are flowering are scared to bend i understand... But i tell you ...do yourself a favor... especially if your in the first week of flower ... PInch the hell out of her... make her grow some bigger veins to give feed to those buds.


that's what fucked me, thinking it'd be cool. you always want to let your plant heal first, then flower. because if it's doing both, not only will it decrease your yield and prolong the flowering period, it could make hermies.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 4, 2009)

submachinegun said:


> that's what fucked me, thinking it'd be cool. you always want to let your plant heal first, then flower. because if it's doing both, not only will it decrease your yield and prolong the flowering period, it could make hermies.


i have all the time in the world. i cant smoke for 9 months  (pee for enjoyment not for employment) anyways..... anyone got suggestions on huge indicas for outdoor growing this summer. and also how do you super crop so you get 2 main colas instead of just strengthening the main cola?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> i have all the time in the world. i cant smoke for 9 months  (pee for enjoyment not for employment) anyways..... anyone got suggestions on huge indicas for outdoor growing this summer. and also how do you super crop so you get 2 main colas instead of just strengthening the main cola?


I think your speaking of Topping or fimming.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 4, 2009)

genfranco said:


> I think your speaking of Topping or fimming.


topping thats right. what is fimming again. i knew what it was just slipped my mind.


----------



## submachinegun (Jan 4, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> i have all the time in the world. i cant smoke for 9 months  (pee for enjoyment not for employment) anyways..... anyone got suggestions on huge indicas for outdoor growing this summer. and also how do you super crop so you get 2 main colas instead of just strengthening the main cola?


that's called topping or fimming. you cut below the top nodes and it sprouts two more in it's place, also let this heal before flower. fimming is similar. I top my outdoor so i have fat bushes rather than 10ft tall obvious ass plants.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> topping thats right. what is fimming again. i knew what it was just slipped my mind.


hehe found the last thread i gave a detailed explanation... well not all that detailed but let me know if you have questions after reading that page. 

good luck


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> i have all the time in the world. i cant smoke for 9 months  (pee for enjoyment not for employment) anyways..... anyone got suggestions on huge indicas for outdoor growing this summer. and also how do you super crop so you get 2 main colas instead of just strengthening the main cola?


check out msdms thread... that shit in there is huge indoors... i can just imagine the outdoor...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

submachinegun said:


> that's called topping or fimming. you cut below the top nodes and it sprouts two more in it's place, also let this heal before flower. fimming is similar. I top my outdoor so i have fat bushes rather than 10ft tall obvious ass plants.


i top/fim all my plants.. i like the tops!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 4, 2009)

genfranco said:


> i top/fim all my plants.. i like the tops!


where can i find msdms thread (sp?)


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> where can i find msdms thread (sp?)


Funny.. i membered the strain while trying to explain how to search for his thread...lol...

Mothers finest is the strain. 

thread


----------



## kydasman (Jan 4, 2009)

hey bro. Just pinched my girl, her stem about as thick as my index finger where i pinched. pinched one side then the other, was very hard to do, but it went soft eventually. then i bent the top down and crack!! the stem split open at two points. i felt pretty pleased with myself(i'd had a few beers by this stage) for all of.......1 minute. now thinking i have fucked up tremendously!
i pinched her half way up.
any how, after half an hour of stress,(mine and hers!!!) i stood her back up and tapped her at the bend (snap) point. 
in your opinion, have i made a mistake??? (on all counts)


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

kydasman said:


> hey bro. Just pinched my girl, her stem about as thick as my index finger where i pinched. pinched one side then the other, was very hard to do, but it went soft eventually. then i bent the top down and crack!! the stem split open at two points. i felt pretty pleased with myself(i'd had a few beers by this stage) for all of.......1 minute. now thinking i have fucked up tremendously!
> i pinched her half way up.
> any how, after half an hour of stress,(mine and hers!!!) i stood her back up and tapped her at the bend (snap) point.
> in your opinion, have i made a mistake??? (on all counts)


I guess i should have explained that when you do this you want to be gentle...


pinch both sides ...then do it again int he same spot to weakn it more... then slowly... while your fingers is on the bend feeling how it gives to you putting pressure with the other hand as you slowly bend her down... 


without a picture its hard to tell you how bad it is... 

Is it a snap that will cause the branch to fall off? if not put the band aid at the bend.. i mean you allready bent it... band aid it ont he bend...

Allot of my tops snaps/rips... well more like a small rip than a big as snap... 

it should be fine unless you damaged the internal tube so much it wont pass juices through it... 

I wish you posted a pic for me... got one?


----------



## maygem12 (Jan 5, 2009)

kydasman said:


> hey bro. Just pinched my girl, her stem about as thick as my index finger where i pinched. pinched one side then the other, was very hard to do, but it went soft eventually. then i bent the top down and crack!! the stem split open at two points. i felt pretty pleased with myself(i'd had a few beers by this stage) for all of.......1 minute. now thinking i have fucked up tremendously!
> i pinched her half way up.
> any how, after half an hour of stress,(mine and hers!!!) i stood her back up and tapped her at the bend (snap) point.
> in your opinion, have i made a mistake??? (on all counts)



If you leave it alone, the two points where it split in the branch will regenerate. You do not even have to tape it up and stand her back up. You already swam halfway bro why swim back by standing back up?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

maygem12 said:


> If you leave it alone, the two points where it split in the branch will regenerate. You do not even have to tape it up and stand her back up. You already swam halfway bro why swim back by standing back up?


thats what i was thinking


----------



## kydasman (Jan 5, 2009)

genfranco said:


> thats what i was thinking


some picks i took yesterday. i came home from work, and she's fallen back down in the wind any way, so im swimming to the other side wether i like it or not


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

that will hold ... I thought the rip was on the top part... just let her sit.. shell fix herself... normal water and feeding.


----------



## kydasman (Jan 5, 2009)

sweet bro. i'll post picks to show the growth. she seems ok. nothing drooping etc 
I freaked out for a minute thinking i was going to have to make the most and start cloning like a man posessed.
later


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

Ill take some pics of the kinda damage i got going...LOL... 


Hopefully this will put you guys at ease about rips and twists n such....

Give me a few


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

So here are some pics i snapped so you can see some of the damage i inflict.... LOL..








ripped up top....


how about these:










I know ...looks bad... 

But after just one day all the tops are looking at the bulbs... pretty cool eh?










I think she is gonna make it..









Well thats the pics for today....LOL


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 6, 2009)

ok im going to supercrop tomorow! or the next day.. damn i need to check on my girls!


----------



## ztplanter (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, question for you guys, i supper cropped my blueberry. I'm trying to scrog her now. Do you know anything about that. I have a post up on general forum.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 7, 2009)

tons what do you want to know about scog with blueberry?


----------



## ztplanter (Jan 7, 2009)

I super corped her but i tied her down over and over. Now i'm trying to scrog her but i'm asking myself is it better to scrog when her biggest tops are near the edge, and lower then all the newer shoots. all the holes have smaller tops because the bigger ones are to far. But i hear so many good things about scrogging i'm not sure what i should do. Heres how its looking. 

lemme know what you think.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi people,

Cool thread ya got here. I found it because I snapped the main cola of a ww last night. Just hanging by a thread, I propped it up. I was hoping there was something can do and I heard of supercroping but I understand much better now.

Oh well, I lost the top with a couple shoots but I think this may be a good thing. I grow scrog and have topped but not this far down.

From what I get, suppercropping gets similar results to the scrog I do but without the screen. That may come in handy being able to move the plants. 

Hey Planter, If you would like to see how I do it check out my last link in sig. I scrog in a 400w cabinet. 

It will be cool to see the results of those Franco.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mr. Pacific (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is an update of my mini super cropped G13 plant.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 8, 2009)

Mr. Pacific said:


> Here is an update of my mini super cropped G13 plant.


my plant i suppercropped was found and destroyed. ill supercrop next season.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 9, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> my plant i suppercropped was found and destroyed. ill supercrop next season.


bummer!! +
rep for trying!


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 9, 2009)

well here are the pics i said i would take, cropped at 2wks, healed in 2days,


----------



## genfranco (Jan 9, 2009)

Very Nice man... I wonder what size buds those little offshoots will end up pushing... can you see how much bigger those off shoots would have been if you done it during vegging? Maybe next time eh?....+ rep if i can


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 9, 2009)

in the pics above, are those healthy leaves? my leaves look like that and im 13 days into flower ive thought something was wrong with them


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 9, 2009)

Can you do this with sog?


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jan 9, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Im sure that some of you have wondered why would anyone do such a thing to a plant as supercropping..
> 
> ...




wow whats good man. very nice plants. especially the 2nd pic... i love supercropping. you get like lil baseball size buds.. 

[email protected]


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 9, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> in the pics above, are those healthy leaves? my leaves look like that and im 13 days into flower ive thought something was wrong with them


yep my leaves are healthy, altho they do look weird i think its because i'm using a vertical stadium and the plants are about even with the middle of the bulbs and i think the leaves do this angle thingy because of 2 light sources, as opposed to being horizonal and the leaves being parallel to the light source and the light source being above the plants, ya get what i mean?


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 9, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> yep my leaves are healthy, altho they do look weird i think its because i'm using a vertical stadium and the plants are about even with the middle of the bulbs and i think the leaves do this angle thingy because of 2 light sources, as opposed to being horizonal and the leaves being parallel to the light source and the light source being above the plants, ya get what i mean?


i got ya, thanks...that does make sense...my plants r surrounded also


----------



## genfranco (Jan 9, 2009)

Its all along the same principle... Making the lower shoots turn into branches.

Anything that makes the branch end up sideways will make those shoots grow up to be there own plant if left long enough... I liked Scrog... I just thought it was too much work trying to get that canopy filled. This to me is the easiest most practible way to achieve that also Less expensive, less time consuming, Total custom canopy. (bend where you want to..1 time.. hell you could write shit. LOL

Good luck peeps... hopefully in the next 4 days i can show you guys some nice growth.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 9, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Can you do this with sog?


Hey bud... this IS the one plant SOG.... SOG is usually a bunch of little 1 stick plants..all together ... sea of green.... This is a way of being able to achieve a bunch of tops like in SOG but with fewer plants.... 

Im only legal for 6 plants. SO this technique makes sense for someone like me. If i was doing this illegally (and i wouldnt....not fond of "BuBBa")
I would be doing an aeroponics set up... as many plants as i could fit in those tubes... LIke stinkbuds thread 

This method is EXTREMELY effecient for later tranplant outdoors. If i were to put one of these that i have going... say veg it till march..then plant outdoors... Shit... It would be the biggest bush you all ever seen...FDD type shit... maybe ill sacrifice 1 plant and just do that eh?....lol


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jan 10, 2009)

thats what im bout to do mayng... veg some mothers till the summer. but take a shit load of clones in the mean time......


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 10, 2009)

genfranco said:


> I would be doing an aeroponics set up... as many plants as i could fit in those tubes... LIke stinkbuds thread


What would be the difference with his set up and mine other than mine is soil and his is aero? I count 7 space per tube over the 6 that i have. I think i'm just a little hesitant to go hydro as soil has been a bit more forgiving...


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 10, 2009)

the aeroponics is what is different, and trust me his setup is freaking foolproof!! imo its the overhead in soil that makes it a pain, pots, soil, watering, cleaning up with aero your main point of failure is a power failure, so you save and get a good UPS, then your set!! im saving up to convert my soil stadium to aero so i can stop the watering and the potting! you should really give it a shot you wont be disappointed.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 10, 2009)

Aren't you constantly batteling ppm and ph levels in hydro and having to weekly change the res? Don't you have to clean out each tube as the plants get harvested? You have to have an air pump to oxygenate the water, a water pump to push the water, and soil is just there. If taking a shop vac and sweeping up the spilt soil from the transplant is all i have to worry about then how would hydro be more effiencient? Not being a smart ass just needing more info to tip the scales....


----------



## genfranco (Jan 10, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Aren't you constantly batteling ppm and ph levels in hydro and having to weekly change the res? Don't you have to clean out each tube as the plants get harvested? You have to have an air pump to oxygenate the water, a water pump to push the water, and soil is just there. If taking a shop vac and sweeping up the spilt soil from the transplant is all i have to worry about then how would hydro be more effiencient? Not being a smart ass just needing more info to tip the scales....



Its mostly about the control you have with the plant... Aeroponics..besides giving th eplants a shit load of oxygen... is nice because all of th enutrients come from you... in soil .. well like you said it has a bigger buffer... but it seems that the plants like the aero... the speed in which these plants grow is amazing in hydro. I do feel that a shopvac when you transplant is all you need lol... I love my soil... I didnt like having to lug around ro water from the store all the time... plus the temps..OMG.. in soil growing you only have to worry about ambient temp... in hydro... now you have to worry aboutt he water temp... goes above 72 in water and it starts growing things.... h202 is your friend in hydro!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 10, 2009)

I went to Lowes the other day and saw an RO systen for about $147, as well as having a water line that crosses above the ceiling of my grow room. The PVC sleeves are 100" long and $28 a piece, almost the excact same as 4 of the window boxes. I have already purchased the water pump for the cloner and picked another one on clearence from Lowes as a back up, so I have 2 pumps. i also picked up an air pump that has 2 outlets incase I decided to go aero I would have the basics all i would need to pick up are the sleeves and caps as well as some tubing. But like you said it seems like there are to many variables with hydro and I'm pretty busy with work and a family. I can water or feed the the plants every other day in soil and just peek in on them when i get worried they are drying out. I feel like hydro will keep me in the grow room worring if I have my mixture right and my ph isn't out of range and my water temps aren't to high for proper oxygen levels and to keep from getting root rot. I guess if I would have started with hydro someone might have as much trouble convincing me that soil is the way to go.....


----------



## genfranco (Jan 10, 2009)

lets get back on track.... You can do suppercropping with both soil and hydro/aero

So post some pics or questions about the subject at hand.... Not trying to be rude ..but there are plenty of threads to discuss hydro.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry just posted the question to the masses in the indoor grow section. I guess i was under a different impression of what supercroping was. I read a thread last year that was talking about it like you have but it didn't say anything about bending the plant. It just said the pinching of the stem will cause it to buldge and will increase the size of any bud on the branch up from that pinch. That's where my origional question came from. I was asking if you pinch the main stem just below the largest cluster of tight nodes in a straight up grow such as sog would it increase the size of your tops? is that more on track? Sorry about the drifting....


----------



## genfranco (Jan 10, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Sorry just posted the question to the masses in the indoor grow section. I guess i was under a different impression of what supercroping was. I read a thread last year that was talking about it like you have but it didn't say anything about bending the plant. It just said the pinching of the stem will cause it to buldge and will increase the size of any bud on the branch up from that pinch. That's where my origional question came from. I was asking if you pinch the main stem just below the largest cluster of tight nodes in a straight up grow such as sog would it increase the size of your tops? is that more on track? Sorry about the drifting....


yes it does the same effect in that sense... Due to the damage that is created at the pinch.. the plant has to grow a little thicker there... giving a larger channel of fluid intake that the plant can pass from that point.. This way the plant recieves larger amount of nutrient fill which in tern makes the buds grow fatter... It does work... I have seen people do it at different times during the grow. I liek to to all my messing with the lady durng vegging... although some older fellows i know say you do it later int he flowering as well.... especially if you dont bend.

Hope this helps... only one way to really find out though... do it to one of your tops right before flowering... then to another at week 1 ..another at week 2 .. or 4 or 5 or 6... you know... I think ill do that in this thread for you guys ... I guess ill mark them with zip ties.....

Well see at the time of flowering eh.... I got a few t think about it... shouldnt hurt... I think i have 7 tops to do this experiment...

Anyone count how many you see on those pictures??

+rep for whoever is right....lol...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

So do you just pinch it and it bends over, or do you give it a little twist? I want to try this, so I may as well get it right. You said you can do it during veg or flower either one?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So do you just pinch it and it bends over, or do you give it a little twist? I want to try this, so I may as well get it right. You said you can do it during veg or flower either one?


hello lady... I would suggest reading the thread.. it covers loads that need to be known. Including a warning by a guy about it turning it hermie... there are people that do it during flowering.. especially just pinching for growth.... But yeah pinch and slowly position where you want it to go... i repeat slowly.. and you might want to keep the pinching fingers on there pinching some more as you bend.. kinda being gentle... you know.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 10, 2009)

Well slowly but surely they are doing what they need to do.... 

..PS wont see a big diference taking picture every 2 days..lol... I guess...well you tell me!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, I was going to read through the thread, but sometimes when you do that you read stuff where people aren't all the way correct and you seem to know your shit about it, so I thought I'd just cut through the crap and ask. 

That first pic to me looks a little twisted, so basically you are bending them into the position you want them in making sure to crack the stem gently as you do. 

I thought this method might be good this summer, for stealth growing, keep it low.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 10, 2009)

Is this what you're trying to do by super cropping. create more upper bud sites? I have 6 very small plants. Thanks to you, I know I can do it with just 1 or 2 next grow.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well, I was going to read through the thread, but sometimes when you do that you read stuff where people aren't all the way correct and you seem to know your shit about it, so I thought I'd just cut through the crap and ask.
> 
> That first pic to me looks a little twisted, so basically you are bending them into the position you want them in making sure to crack the stem gently as you do.
> 
> I thought this method might be good this summer, for stealth growing, keep it low.


Go for it... just post the pics here lady!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 10, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Is this what you're trying to do by super cropping. create more upper bud sites?



looking good there


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jan 10, 2009)

i have a plant i super cropped and the top half of the branch is now fatter than the bottom half of the knot lol


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 10, 2009)

You do supercropping in the veg stage, or early flower, before pre-flowers show? The finished buds are a lot smaller aren't they. I get smaller buds when I prune a plant. Can't I just top and fem a plant to get the same results? 

I'm just here trying to learn here so any help is appreciated. I top during vegging and do some lst during flowering. You taught me some good stuff. I'm subscribed. I gotta keep it small as well....thanks..


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 10, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Aren't you constantly batteling ppm and ph levels in hydro and having to weekly change the res? Don't you have to clean out each tube as the plants get harvested? You have to have an air pump to oxygenate the water, a water pump to push the water, and soil is just there. If taking a shop vac and sweeping up the spilt soil from the transplant is all i have to worry about then how would hydro be more effiencient? Not being a smart ass just needing more info to tip the scales....


Yeah, that's right on every count. It's a pain in the ass.....what's your point? lol

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE RESPOND!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

I went ahead in did one branch of my plant that has been in flower for about 2 weeks. I really want to check it out. 

Here's a pic, I took the pic right after I did it.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I went ahead in did one branch of my plant that has been in flower for about 2 weeks. I really want to check it out.
> 
> Here's a pic, I took the pic right after I did it.



well theres our test for week 2 ... Thanks for joining us misshestermoffitt


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

I keep seeing things about it, so I wanted to try it out. I'll try to not be a slacker and post another pic tomorrow.......


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 11, 2009)

The lights turned on and I went to check on things and while I was there i pinched several plants just down from the tops, maybe 3-4 nodes. I smashed in both directions gently enough to crush it but not bad enough to make it fall over. i'll let you know if there's a difference...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 11, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> The lights turned on and I went to check on things and while I was there i pinched several plants just down from the tops, maybe 3-4 nodes. I smashed in both directions gently enough to crush it but not bad enough to make it fall over. i'll let you know if there's a difference...


are you in flower?...what week?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 11, 2009)

I just turned the lights back on the 10th, so about 72 hours. I only did 4-5 so if something happens I can always pitch them, like if they hermie.... I checked on them just now after giving them a taste of their flowering mix last night and they look great. I had a plant that i had to do this to last year out of height reasons and it was several weeks into flower and it wound up a hermie but I think it had more to do with interupting it's light cycle to much.... I'll let you know what happens


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's a pic today after supercropping yesterday. The stem is already growing back up toward the light.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jan 12, 2009)

Great thread! Love the supercropping!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 14, 2009)

So i just wanted to update this thread a little. It has been 10 days since i hit them with the truck. 

heres a pic or two...


 




Well i guess you can see the difference in 10 days eh. 


Before and after.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 14, 2009)

wow omg nice man def supercropping my next batch. this pic has truly shown me the ways


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

my supercropped and lst bitchs _Veg Video Update_


----------



## genfranco (Jan 14, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> wow omg nice man def supercropping my next batch. this pic has truly shown me the ways


thx man.. That was the reaction i was looking for...lol... 



bleezyg420 said:


> my supercropped and lst bitchs _Veg Video Update_


Sweet video man... making me want to get my camera out...lol

hey lets start posting videos on this website.... Its more appropriate for pot AND i dont see allot of action!

http://www.pottube.com/index.php


----------



## genfranco (Jan 15, 2009)

lol

So I posted a video... Let me know what you guys/gals think?

http://www.pottube.com/watch/f85df22e9377d6c4f755/Watch


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jan 15, 2009)

Love this technique! Works great for me, as I can only grow 6 plants medicinally. Here's a few pics from 2 days ago! They are about 2 1/2 weeks into Veg. I'd appreciate any tips from the supercropping Masters as well!! Thanks for all the help! Genfranco Much Love!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 15, 2009)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Love this technique! Works great for me, as I can only grow 6 plants medicinally. Here's a few pics from 2 days ago! They are about 2 1/2 weeks into Veg. I'd appreciate any tips from the supercropping Masters as well!! Thanks for all the help! Genfranco Much Love!


that is exactly why i do it... 6plants is all i can do... Gotta get me wife a card ...maybe even the kids eh...J/K


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

ok im subed again now lol


----------



## genfranco (Jan 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> ok im subed again now lol


welcome back man... how you like the new pics n video man?

LOL


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 16, 2009)

how is this i tried it and it looks great!!!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 16, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> how is this i tried it and it looks great!!!



its like you planted 4 new plants....

Nice!


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 16, 2009)

man, i cant wait till my next grow to try this!...i had a few hermies on my present grow so i used them as guinea pigs to practice the break...they all healed up quickly! then i used them as burn for my fire pit...lol...im on day 20 of flower and would dig it it u could pop in and tell me what u think of them...i didnt crop them so i dont think they belong here, two of them were topped and trained though...thanks!


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 16, 2009)

if you break a branch f it its only a plant its not human but all my plants have one of these on it!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 16, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> if you break a branch f it its only a plant its not human but all my plants have one of these on it!


glad i could help... If i did anything..lol... Good luck with the next grows....


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 16, 2009)

i plan on doing this to all my [email protected]#$%es


----------



## MACCLAD (Jan 17, 2009)

Sumut i iz workin on a minime cfl supacroper.Itz a NL x Early Bud 30 days 12/12.
Gonna start cO2 nxt week.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 17, 2009)

MACCLAD said:


> Sumut i iz workin on a minime cfl supacroper.Itz a NL x Early Bud 30 days 12/12.
> Gonna start cO2 nxt week.


dude you need to get some HPS on that lady... Even if you just do 250... but you need hps for some quality buds man. 

Good luck.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 17, 2009)

thats a big ass stalk for such a small plant


----------



## MACCLAD (Jan 17, 2009)

She b an old mom lstd 2 fook.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2009)

MACCLAD said:


> She b an old mom lstd 2 fook.


 

here are some plants i just bent...one pic is befor i bent them one is a close up of a bend and one is an after shot of them all

I wait til there ten inces at least then i bend them three inces from the top so three inches from the top and bend.....


----------



## genfranco (Jan 18, 2009)

you guys should go way lower with those... I mean the whole point is to have more shoots coming up... Bending the tip like on that pic will gain you 1 to 2 shoots. This suppercroping is highly effective when done to larger portions. Dont be affraid!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 18, 2009)

I need my 600 watter!,,,,Do you think i should start flowering with the 400 and then install the 600 in week 2... or just give it 2 more weeks of veg?... They are gonna be big...

This is a 4x4 with 6 plants...LOL


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 18, 2009)

You'll be pretty cramped in 2 weeks, then they will streatch after that. I'd start now with the 400.... So I guess super cropping is basically SCRoG without the screen....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2009)

So i should bend those lower ha?...makes sense that was the first bend on those plants once those heel i shoul bend againg but below the first bend .....alltogher the tallest plant is like 12-13in......this is the thi9rd crop i bent so far i will go lower this time...the book by soma supper croping for sucsses said bend three inches from the top...but it makes sense to go lower...i will try once this heel is it good to bend lower than your first bend????


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 18, 2009)

how bout bending the lower branches out so you dont have to cut them off


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> how bout bending the lower branches out so you dont have to cut them off


 

None of the lowers are big enoghe to bend yet
they are reall small hopefully after this bend they come up so i can bend them aswell....


ps how do i change my screen name so it not my email adress????


----------



## weedyoo (Jan 18, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Im sure that some of you have wondered why would anyone do such a thing to a plant as supercropping..
> 
> ...


yo i want to say thanks i just went out and boudgt a bunch of s hooks and weights now no tieing no bending every day tring to keep then down 


now i just hang and i am off 

so hahah i want to give rep but cant seem to see how to do it hahha


----------



## god420 (Jan 18, 2009)

i thought you were sapose to pinch of the top of the node too create multiple heads


----------



## genfranco (Jan 18, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> You'll be pretty cramped in 2 weeks, then they will streatch after that. I'd start now with the 400.... So I guess super cropping is basically SCRoG without the screen....



except a scrog is grown into... This is more custom and quick... first you grow the plant as tall as you want/can... then you go towards the BOTTOM of the plant and pinch and bend... 1 time... I scrogd before... Allot more labor intensive... bending everyday... This way .. 1 time.. done!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 18, 2009)

god420 said:


> i thought you were sapose to pinch of the top of the node too create multiple heads


your thinking toping and fiming.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 18, 2009)

weedyoo said:


> yo i want to say thanks i just went out and boudgt a bunch of s hooks and weights now no tieing no bending every day tring to keep then down
> 
> 
> now i just hang and i am off
> ...


your welcome bro... I do use the s hooks for a few branches.. but when i did 6 plants all the branches, I had to pull out the string lol

good luck


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 18, 2009)

bump new bud porn on my journal


----------



## genfranco (Jan 18, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> bump new bud porn on my journal


get that link on your sig bro.... ON my way though


----------



## hlenhart (Jan 18, 2009)

hey guys, i discovered this site 2 hours ago; i 've grow in cornfields for 20 years; not "safe" anymore; i'm going hydro! i CAN tell you about "NATURAL" supercropping; i had deer totally destroy (3)healthy 2' plants, totally dead "looking"; just a stick left..just for hell of it, i went back in october and found 3 -12 foot high trees that filled the whole bed of my pickup! coming home was the scariest thing i ever did! i called every buddy to come grab a garbage bag full. anyway; i wanted to mention that mother nature can and will do anything to stay alive; you guys are making it way too c ompli cated!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 18, 2009)

whats complicated about pinching/breaking the plant to get more tops?... Did you even read the thread sir?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 18, 2009)

hlenhart said:


> hey guys, i discovered this site 2 hours ago; i 've grow in cornfields for 20 years; not "safe" anymore; i'm going hydro! i CAN tell you about "NATURAL" supercropping; i had deer totally destroy (3)healthy 2' plants, totally dead "looking"; just a stick left..just for hell of it, i went back in october and found 3 -12 foot high trees that filled the whole bed of my pickup! coming home was the scariest thing i ever did! i called every buddy to come grab a garbage bag full. anyway; i wanted to mention that mother nature can and will do anything to stay alive; you guys are making it way too c ompli cated!!!!!!!!!


Good luck with your first hydro grow. Please post pix & keep us posted. I wanna see what you can indoors. We're all open to new ideas if it'll grow better.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 19, 2009)

I went ahead and supercropped a plant that I have in veg. I'm giving her a few weeks (waiting for her clones to show vertical growth) and then she's going into flower. 

I think I like this super cropping better than LST. trying them down is a pain in the ass, easier to pinch and break into place. I'm glad I tried it........


----------



## genfranco (Jan 19, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I went ahead and supercropped a plant that I have in veg. I'm giving her a few weeks (waiting for her clones to show vertical growth) and then she's going into flower.
> 
> I think I like this super cropping better than LST. trying them down is a pain in the ass, easier to pinch and break into place. I'm glad I tried it........



pics lady! threads die without pics


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 19, 2009)

when cant you take the lower branches off a plant?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 19, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> when cant you take the lower branches off a plant?


who says you cant... but... why wouldnt you want them to grow up? I have lower branches that are taller than the tallest before.. I also like to use the lowers for clones.... all you need is the dna....

Who said you couldnt again?


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 19, 2009)

no i am 4 1/2 weeks into flowering and the lower branches have shit ass buds on them cause the plant is so tall can i take them off still


----------



## genfranco (Jan 19, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> no i am 4 1/2 weeks into flowering and the lower branches have shit ass buds on them cause the plant is so tall can i take them off still


sure if you want. You could also harvest the tops portion of the plants and then leave the bottom for another week or so... let them fatten up some... It works for me...

I hope i wont have this problem anymore once i get my 600 watt HPS

Right now its what i have to do with the 400...

Good luck

Edit: Worst case you get some excellent hash or canna butter.


----------



## mygirls (Jan 19, 2009)

genfranco said:


> sure if you want. You could also harvest the tops portion of the plants and then leave the bottom for another week or so... let them fatten up some... It works for me...
> 
> I hope i wont have this problem anymore once i get my 600 watt HPS
> 
> ...


 this is an awsone thread. heres on of my girls. the way i clone i get i think many tops for thet max. yeild. i don't have to top any ne of my plants and i get 3 or more tops. this one i am showing has 5 strait from ground leavel. im not sure if im doing things diffrent from you all but this is what i get, then grow tell they are 7 ft indoors. thats her in the tub.


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 19, 2009)

so i tried the pinch thing and ifelt a pop in the middle of the stem thats bad so what do i do


----------



## genfranco (Jan 19, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> so i tried the pinch thing and ifelt a pop in the middle of the stem thats bad so what do i do


dont worry too much... just bend it down and tie it down.. it will be fine.. Either way.

Didnt you see some of my damage pics!... no one branch died. and they were split and broken..tube exposed and everything...

Good luck man


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok so i should be ok also since im right here how many of th branches sholud i do it to and do i have to tie it down sorry i dont have time to read the whole thread tell tonight


----------



## genfranco (Jan 19, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> ok so i should be ok also since im right here how many of th branches sholud i do it to and do i have to tie it down sorry i dont have time to read the whole thread tell tonight



this pic says it all sir...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 19, 2009)

I dont know if i can wait till the 1st for my 600... Its overgrowing!...


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry so many questions but iwas looking and were i bent the stem its ripped in the mddle and i can see threw it


----------



## genfranco (Jan 19, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> sorry so many questions but iwas looking and were i bent the stem its ripped in the mddle and i can see threw it


Post a pic please.


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 19, 2009)

i cant for like another 4 hours til i get to my computer let me try though


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok got to a computer gonna pst it in a minute


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok here it is the split in the stem its not huge but you can see through it is this gonna kill my plant should i just top it cause i did it at the top of my plant


----------



## genfranco (Jan 19, 2009)

your fine!... better be careful or shes gonna stick straight back up...LOL..


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 19, 2009)

alright thanks so ill put something to keep i down


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 20, 2009)

also doing this will this make my plants yield more.


----------



## 420Newbie (Jan 20, 2009)

Super cropping works I have done it. But it does slow growth some. I went from super cropping to just letting my plants veg for 2 months instead of 1 and there is no need to super crop now. 

Also there is no "tube" inside the plant. The imporant part is the wood around the outside of the stick. That is where the plant gets water and food not the air hole in the middle of the plant that does nothing. What you are doing is busting up the blood veins of the plant so it has to grow new ones so instead of having say 100 blood veins it now has 150 veins in the part where you squeeze it.

its up to you if you want to supercrop or just let your plant veg longer. I chose veg longer but supercropping works fine too.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 20, 2009)

420Newbie said:


> Super cropping works I have done it. But it does slow growth some. I went from super cropping to just letting my plants veg for 2 months instead of 1 and there is no need to super crop now.
> 
> Also there is no "tube" inside the plant. The imporant part is the wood around the outside of the stick. That is where the plant gets water and food not the air hole in the middle of the plant that does nothing. What you are doing is busting up the blood veins of the plant so it has to grow new ones so instead of having say 100 blood veins it now has 150 veins in the part where you squeeze it.
> 
> its up to you if you want to supercrop or just let your plant veg longer. I chose veg longer but supercropping works fine too.


It all depends on your situation, Space, strains... 

But i dont think you could turn a 20 inch branch or main stick if you didnt top or fim or anything and make as many tops as if you bend it and let it grow up vertically... clearly your not understanding the technique... 

And im no scientist that can tell you how the plant sucks the shit up... But what i can tell you is that the Inner "tube" is full of juices and my mandala strain has far larger tubes...and grows far larger branches...a nd far larger buds... because those tubes inside are HUGE... that is also the same spot that you supposedly dont want air to get in when you clone... Im guessing its an important part of the plant. 


just as a refrence point:

so you think that just letting them veg longer would have turned those two tops into 8 that i can top and fim and turn into 16? and yes eventually on the lower shoots of the plant... not at the top....but what .. a 5 foot plant?


----------



## 420Newbie (Jan 20, 2009)

genfranco said:


> It all depends on your situation, Space, strains...


Yep.



genfranco said:


> And im no scientist that can tell you how the plant sucks the shit up... But what i can tell you is that the Inner "tube" is full of juices and my mandala strain has far larger tubes...and grows far larger branches...a nd far larger buds... because those tubes inside are HUGE... that is also the same spot that you supposedly dont want air to get in when you clone... Im guessing its an important part of the plant.


Right again, you are no scientist. I won't school you I'll just tell you to go look up xylem and phloem. Then you can come back here and say, "Oh that's how that works. Thanks for correcting me, boy was that silly of me to say."




genfranco said:


> so you think that just letting them veg longer would have turned those two tops into 8 that i can top and fim and turn into 16? and yes eventually on the lower shoots of the plant... not at the top....but what .. a 5 foot plant?


No, of course not. I'm saying you can super crop OR veg longer and get the same total amount per plant. If you super crop AND veg longer you'll get even more.

Basically I'm saying if you are lazy, like me, you can just let your plant veg longer and you don't have to fuck with super cropping. What I do is just veg sooner when I still have plenty of pot.

I'm no expert but I do pretty well...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 20, 2009)

420Newbie said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if your gonna veg longer why not put a bend in there to make more tops... this is all about making more tops... like you said ..you get even more... its the whole point. 

Supercropping your able to design your canopy and also control the height when using different strains... There are loads of benefits in causing a little pain to those parts of the plant... even if you dont bend..the buds end up bigger... Please... this thread is for supercropping..

go make your own thread about vegging longer.


----------



## 420Newbie (Jan 20, 2009)

genfranco said:


> well if your gonna veg longer why not put a bend in there to make more tops... this is all about making more tops... like you said ..you get even more... its the whole point.
> 
> Supercropping your able to design your canopy and also control the height when using different strains... There are loads of benefits in causing a little pain to those parts of the plant... even if you dont bend..the buds end up bigger... Please... this thread is for supercropping..
> 
> go make your own thread about vegging longer.


Oh, I do top. I always top. But that's topping, not supercropping. As you can see all my plants have multiple tops. I tried it each way and you get way more pot, smaller colas but more pot over all. 


Edit: And look at your plants bro, they are like 12 inches tall, mine are 4 FEET tall and all of that is bud. Your plants are beautiful but dude, look at mine...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 20, 2009)

420Newbie said:


> Oh, I do top. I always top. But that's topping, not supercropping. As you can see all my plants have multiple tops. I tried it each way and you get way more pot, smaller colas but more pot over all.


no topping is when you cut the top of the plant in order to make the side shoots become there own branches. 

this is not cutting... this is laying the branch on its side and have those little shoots turn into plants.. The pinching i spoke about on there is to reflect the benefits of doing this. Pinch on the bottom of those small colas of yours...they might get fatter.


----------



## 420Newbie (Jan 20, 2009)

genfranco said:


> no topping is when you cut the top of the plant in order to make the side shoots become there own branches.
> 
> this is not cutting... this is laying the branch on its side and have those little shoots turn into plants.. The pinching i spoke about on there is to reflect the benefits of doing this.


Yeah, I know. I know ALL about it. I've done it. What I'm saying is you don't HAVE to super crop and I prefer not to. I still say super cropping works, I still say it's great, I just don't like to do it because I've found I don't NEED to and just letting my plants veg longer does more for them. 

Nothing wrong with super cropping, just giving alternatives.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 20, 2009)

420Newbie said:


> Yeah, I know. I know ALL about it. I've done it. What I'm saying is you don't HAVE to super crop and I prefer not to. I still say super cropping works, I still say it's great, I just don't like to do it because I've found I don't NEED to and just letting my plants veg longer does more for them.
> 
> Nothing wrong with super cropping, just giving alternatives.



dude its all good... Its when you say does more for them that you loose me at.... how can you argue that more tops is not better? I mean if your outdoors an even then it would be better... but what im saying is, if you were outdoors and let them get as big as they can through the season... mind you its like 8 months long.... yeah your gonna have good results.. shit your gonna have great results.. I love topping/fimming...i use it on all my plants.. but for the same principle... more tops....

In an indoor situation you have variables too... like the light for example....

If you are flowering with anything under a 600 watt hps your gonna get really good growth in the top 12-15 inches... then mediocre to shitty growth below from that.....sure you can harvest in two goes like i did in my last grow... but then your adding 2 more weeks to your cylce... 

So making a shit load of tops by toping and fimming ... and then supercropping bitches that are like 20 inches tall all the way down to a 6 inch bush... then letting them veg so the side shoots grow up (making more tops) leaving you with a plant by the time you flower and shit that is possibly 35 inches high with a shit load of tops... I dont know man... I just dont think your thinking this right. But watever...

Im not telling sitting here telling you that you HAVE to supercrop... Im just letting you know about this technique and why its benificial. 

If you have space constrictions..light constrictions....different strain hieghts and shit... and you want more tops... you cant argue that supercropping wont give you it. 

I dont know .. is this only sounding stupid to me right now... Im high as hell but i sure dont understand how you say that just letting a plant veg longer is better.... Dont you top to get more tops?... why not just let her veg longer... topping will put you back at least a week...but the benifits are great.... well this is kinda the same lines... how about that plant that is on page 2?... shows you how many tops you can have on a small plant...


----------



## 420Newbie (Jan 20, 2009)

genfranco said:


> dude its all good... Its when you say does more for them that you loose me at.... how can you argue that more tops is not better?


Yeah, I didn't say I always top, that I always top. The long growth is only part of it.



genfranco said:


> I dont know .. is this only sounding stupid to me right now... Im high as hell but i sure dont understand how you say that just letting a plant veg longer is better....


Letting veg longer isn't better, it's just an alternative. It is better for me, personally, because I found when I get to the level of super cropping then I'm loving the plant to death. For me, leaving the plant alone and just letting it grow, while doing the least possible, is my goal because I'm lazy and I want to build a system that lets me grow crazy good pot without all the work. 

So my observation is I got way more pot from just letting the plants veg for a full 2 months instead of 3 or 4 weeks. Ergo vegging is more effective than super cropping alone. For me.

Now I could have gotten even more pot if I had super cropped but it would have increased grow time by two weeks and would have required work on my part.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 20, 2009)

hey newbie, your 4' plants dont look all that special, you took that low angle shot to make them look tall, but i can see all the weak lower growth that you will spend needless time on come harvest, 4' plant with lower buds that will weigh less than a gram when dry. this thread is for supercropping which is better than having a 4' plant that only gets light penetration on the top foot or two at most. really start your own thread!! franco's shorty's look way better than your lanky sticks...


----------



## 420Newbie (Jan 20, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> hey newbie, your 4' plants dont look all that special, you took that low angle shot to make them look tall, but i can see all the weak lower growth that you will spend needless time on come harvest


Those two are sativa's so they will have the light to them selves for 4 weeks so that lower growth will fill out. I actually clip the lower branches of the indicas so only the tops are getting light on those but they are like well trimmed bushes and it doesn't take any work, just cut off a few branches.

If you don't want a frank and open discussion of ideas where we treat each other as adults and listen to new ideas then I suggest you take your commie ass back to who-give-a-fuck-istan ya goddamn homo.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 20, 2009)

what new idea? veg longer isnt a new idea


----------



## genfranco (Jan 20, 2009)

420Newbie said:


> Those two are sativa's so they will have the light to them selves for 4 weeks so that lower growth will fill out. I actually clip the lower branches of the indicas so only the tops are getting light on those but they are like well trimmed bushes and it doesn't take any work, just cut off a few branches.
> 
> If you don't want a frank and open discussion of ideas where we treat each other as adults and listen to new ideas then I suggest you take your commie ass back to who-give-a-fuck-istan ya goddamn homo.


sound like more work than just bending a few branches there sir.... If you bent those branches those lowers that you cut off would get light and with that slow down period you speak of would grow to be strong branches... 

give it a try... supercropp then veg longer...



offgridgrower said:


> what new idea? veg longer isnt a new idea


LOL.. i was thinking the same... But lets just try and kill people with kindness .... today is too great of a day to be spoiled by the same ol same ol....LOL....


----------



## 420Newbie (Jan 20, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> what new idea? veg longer isnt a new idea


Yes it is, I just thought of it. Please do not hijack threads. Thank you for your co-operation.


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 20, 2009)

hey gen i woke up this morning and were i bent the stm its just shooting back up should i tie it


----------



## genfranco (Jan 20, 2009)

420Newbie said:


> Those two are sativa's so they will have the light to them selves for 4 weeks so that lower growth will fill out. I actually clip the lower branches of the indicas so only the tops are getting light on those but they are like well trimmed bushes and it doesn't take any work, just cut off a few branches.
> 
> If you don't want a frank and open discussion of ideas where we treat each other as adults and listen to new ideas then I suggest you take your commie ass back to who-give-a-fuck-istan ya goddamn homo.


dont do that man.. dont insult peep in my thread...

Im abotu to get fdd in here so he can fuck you up....LOL... lets just smoke and get along...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 20, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> hey gen i woke up this morning and were i bent the stm its just shooting back up should i tie it


yeah thats why i recommend to tie them down if you want them down..lol... some people just pinch for the extra girth it gives the buds...

Be carefull when you bend back down to tie.... youll see how strong she got overnight...lol...

But yes sir...do it!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 20, 2009)

420Newbie said:


> Yes it is, I just thought of it. Please do not hijack threads. Thank you for your co-operation.


thats not jacking it man... thats discussing back what your point is... Your the one coming here saying its cute n all but just let them grow.... LOL... come on...


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 20, 2009)

it when down easy but some of the lower branches are starting to face upward instead of straight out and also the crack the stem is still there and i can see threw it still?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 20, 2009)

ok bud.... Just give her a few days like that... it doesn't fully develop a nice knot till 2 weeks or soo.. patients padewan..


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 20, 2009)

alright cool thanks for the help ill post some pics this next week and show u how its doin


----------



## 420Newbie (Jan 20, 2009)

Everyone has a role to play, sometimes it's not the role you first think. If you take everything at face value...


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 20, 2009)

whats the latest you ever supercropped? im at day 24 and thinking of experimenting on my least favorite plant...would that be too much stress and possibly make it go hermie? its real healthy i just like the other ones a lilttle better...it looks like the one in my avatar


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 20, 2009)

i supercropped mine 25 days in and it didnt effect it


----------



## thefarmer (Jan 21, 2009)

ive tried a similar way of supercropping with this session,i havent twisted and snapped the top,i jus added a little bit of wieght to the top creating it to grow horizontally then dun the same to the rest of the nodes,now they are like xmas trees,even bottom nodes closest to the soil has came out horizontally and reaching up,plus it hasnt caused any stress to them like breaking n snapping duz


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 21, 2009)

that would be alot less stressful maybe ill try that for the future........... have you experienced higher yeilds with super cropping


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 21, 2009)

sorry to bug gen, but i accidentally snapped one of the branches (not main stem) is this gonna do anything


----------



## genfranco (Jan 21, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> sorry to bug gen, but i accidentally snapped one of the branches (not main stem) is this gonna do anything


well i have some pics in my gallery of damage i have done..its in the thread also... Post a pic so i can see how bad it is...


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 21, 2009)

ill have to wait till i get home to do take the pics........damn i never looked at your pics you got some badass grows. Also so what seed bank do you use i was gonna order some top 44 from nirvana seeds but i dont want to get ripped off?????


----------



## genfranco (Jan 21, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> ill have to wait till i get home to do take the pics........damn i never looked at your pics you got some badass grows. Also so what seed bank do you use i was gonna order some top 44 from nirvana seeds but i dont want to get ripped off?????


I use Mandala seeds

But i have only purchased the hasberry from them. Well im expecting there new 8 miles high here any day as well..lol... so 2 orders. LOL

the other strains have been obtained through clones from my fellow patient friends. 

I would totally recommend mandalas land race genetics... they didnt just buy seeds from others and then cross with others shit.... they went out into the world... for years... got good land race genetics from all over man... check out there webpage... you can tell that they know what they are doing once you grow there beans...hell just looking at them you know...LOL... Big dark beans!

I have also learned allot about how to grow weed through there faq's and guides.... I have threads on those... check out the "fertilizing wisely" thread


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 21, 2009)

that white berry looks yummy....lol.....but not the price lol............. wow thats over 100 for 20 seeds......i think im gonna go ahead and try that 8 miles high. Off subject alittle but i have seriously spent like hundreds of hours reading threw all these threads and i still dont get how some people get little tiny buds all over there plants and others huge buds??? is this a effect of different strains or is it how well you grow


----------



## genfranco (Jan 21, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> that white berry looks yummy....lol.....but not the price lol............. wow thats over 100 for 20 seeds......i think im gonna go ahead and try that 8 miles high. Off subject alittle but i have seriously spent like hundreds of hours reading threw all these threads and i still dont get how some people get little tiny buds all over there plants and others huge buds??? is this a effect of different strains or is it how well you grow


well dude that would take hours...

But i say a little of both.... genes are very important though... hell temps alone is very important!...


white berry isnt theres.... Read about there genes n shit... I would recommend mandal # 1, hashberry and im hoping the new 8 miles high...mainly sativa effect finishes in 60-65 days...all of mandalas seeds are 20 euro for 10 and they give you 5 free of the safari mix for fun.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 21, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> ..damn i never looked at your pics you got some badass grows.



Thanks for that comment man... Did you go through the albums?....


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah i did this may sound dumb but all these pics just look so surreal probably cause i have truthfully never seen a fully budded plant


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 21, 2009)

just got home from work and the plant i pinched the bottom leave have started to shoot almost straight up really the whole bottom of the plant has alot of growth now ans its been only two days


----------



## genfranco (Jan 21, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> just got home from work and the plant i pinched the bottom leave have started to shoot almost straight up really the whole bottom of the plant has alot of growth now ans its been only two days





I know bud.... I know...


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 21, 2009)

alot of people who smoke have never actually seen a plan t up close all budded out


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 21, 2009)

whats up genfranco hows it growing


----------



## genfranco (Jan 21, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> whats up genfranco hows it growing


whatup man,

doing pretty good man... About to run out and i haven't even started flowering....LOL... I gotta slow down man. Oh well i guess that's what the shop is for.... I sure hope that this time growing 6 full plants and doing the supercropping i can get enough to last me till next harvest... ive come close before...but havent ever yet...LOL


----------



## brinkaumn (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey guys, awesome thread I must say!

A week ago I pinched and bent some plants, but after a week have passed now they go back to same position and I'm having serious height issues. Here's what I did, thanks to someone in this thread who did the same!

I'm on day 1 of flowering so I'm a little worried about the hermie risk, but maybe someone could calm me down? 

Here's what I did!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 21, 2009)

thats why you should tie it down after you bend ..or put weight on it of course... and leave it on bro.. 

It will be fine..within days they will all start looking the light..dont worry...


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 21, 2009)

genfranco said:


> whatup man,
> 
> doing pretty good man... About to run out and i haven't even started flowering....LOL... I gotta slow down man. Oh well i guess that's what the shop is for.... I sure hope that this time growing 6 full plants and doing the supercropping i can get enough to last me till next harvest... ive come close before...but havent ever yet...LOL


 thats the growers dream, right? dont we all wish we could keep our stash through to the next harvest....in my outdoor grows i stash what i think i need and usually end up 3/4 of the way through...no matter how much i set aside...i thnk its time for us to all face the facts....we (well most of us) will always have to be tortured by looking at our sweet budding plants and wishing we could smoke them now...i think thats in the scriptures some where around the 10 commandments...lol


----------



## genfranco (Jan 21, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> thats the growers dream, right? dont we all wish we could keep our stash through to the next harvest....in my outdoor grows i stash what i think i need and usually end up 3/4 of the way through...no matter how much i set aside...i thnk its time for us to all face the facts....we (well most of us) will always have to be tortured by looking at our sweet budding plants and wishing we could smoke them now...i think thats in the scriptures some where around the 10 commandments...lol



thats some funny shit... 

good things come to those who wait...


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 21, 2009)

urgh! its sooo hard to wait tho, i fried a couple lil bubs in the microwave yesterday haha, buzz, buzz flareout, dam couldnt even smoke it after that!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 21, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> urgh! its sooo hard to wait tho, i fried a couple lil bubs in the microwave yesterday haha, buzz, buzz flareout, dam couldnt even smoke it after that!



I suggest getting a vaporizer for fresh smoking.....Works great.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 21, 2009)

yea i know i plan on it once i pay off my inital startup loan i can go get me some goodies. i was looking at this kinda vaporizer called a phedor, if you hold it above the bud it vaps, if you touch the bud its like a flameless lighter looks and sounds like what i want, i dont one of those vaps that make all that noise like the vapair one etc...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 21, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> yea i know i plan on it once i pay off my inital startup loan i can go get me some goodies. i was looking at this kinda vaporizer called a phedor, if you hold it above the bud it vaps, if you touch the bud its like a flameless lighter looks and sounds like what i want, i dont one of those vaps that make all that noise like the vapair one etc...



Mine is the old BOX type ..its called the easy vape...LOL

it works great!...


----------



## mauichronic808 (Jan 22, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Mine is the old BOX type ..its called the easy vape...LOL
> 
> it works great!...


what do you set the vape to ?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice Thread man, Im definitely subscribing to this


----------



## genfranco (Jan 22, 2009)

mauichronic808 said:


> what do you set the vape to ?


depends if im in a hurry or what.... the hotter you put it the more it goes towards combustion. Ill start it up at max... 400... then after 5 min or so i drop it down to the 270 -285 ish... 270 is the sweet spot on this one if you dont mind looong drags.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 22, 2009)

fyi genfranco:
that bud ended up being 1.9g after 2 days in the dryer and 3 days curing, smells dank once you break it up but not so much smell without. cant wait to see how the final will taste compared to this being this bud was only flushed once b4 i cut it off, the rest has been flushed 4 times in 2 weeks now. choppy on Sat. hey do you have any info on cutting while dark vs. cutting with lights on? I hear that cutting with lights out is better cause theres less chlorophil in the plant at that time, just wonder on you 2cent on this...


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 22, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> fyi genfranco:
> that bud ended up being 1.9g after 2 days in the dryer and 3 days curing, smells dank once you break it up but not so much smell without. cant wait to see how the final will taste compared to this being this bud was only flushed once b4 i cut it off, the rest has been flushed 4 times in 2 weeks now. choppy on Sat. hey do you have any info on cutting while dark vs. cutting with lights on? I hear that cutting with lights out is better cause theres less chlorophil in the plant at that time, just wonder on you 2cent on this...


Using sharp instruments in the dark doesn't sound like such a good idea to me.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 22, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> fyi genfranco:
> that bud ended up being 1.9g after 2 days in the dryer and 3 days curing, smells dank once you break it up but not so much smell without. cant wait to see how the final will taste compared to this being this bud was only flushed once b4 i cut it off, the rest has been flushed 4 times in 2 weeks now. choppy on Sat. hey do you have any info on cutting while dark vs. cutting with lights on? I hear that cutting with lights out is better cause theres less chlorophil in the plant at that time, just wonder on you 2cent on this...


damn ... I was off by what .4? Shit!!... LOL ok then keep it....
try letting it dry a little longer before jaring next time... youll see.. you can always rehydrate pot... 

I tried all of the gimmicks except the rusty nail in the bottom of the stem.. Will give it a whirl this go around... LOL.. some of the favorites... going off your light deal... leaving them in the dark 24 - 48hrs before chopping.... cutting right before light on... cutting them from the bottom of the stock... cutting each branch individually... 

I tell ya.. I did think the 24 hrs thing did make them a little more frosty (but really i think its because you dont see them for 24hrs...lol)

The whole cutting in the dark thing doesnt have to be done like that... 

what they mean ... is to cut them down soon after the lights come on... or walk in there turn on the lights and start chopping... Its not like the moment there is one fragment of light it all just gets distributed all flash n shit... they gotta kinda wake up ya know... get ready for the sun... Anyway... again.. another myth that may or may not do anything.... I think it does... call me goofy... 





HomeGrownHairy said:


> Using sharp instruments in the dark doesn't sound like such a good idea to me.


LOL... you know how many people probably have done that......


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 22, 2009)

hey can i come over and give that thing a rrrriiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppp?


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 22, 2009)

i will post a bud shot supa crop for ya franco tomorrow the lights are about to go out in a min


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 22, 2009)

rusty nail in the stem?


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 23, 2009)

i always top my plants at least once... after that i am All About Bondage. i use a spool of green twist tie to tie tops down and keep the canopy the same height... this often means keeping the top cola trained at a 90 degree angle so the other plants can catch up in height... and the top growth become many new top growths... (do this as needed during veg or flower to keep the canopy the same height).

i've always tried to avoid actually snapping the stem, the plant will snap its own step sometimes when you tie them down... but if you are careful, plants actually seem to ENJOY BONDAGE  i can see the ease factor of simply doing enough damage that the stem will lay at a 90 degree angle and heal that way without having to pull out the twist ties though.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 23, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> hey can i come over and give that thing a rrrriiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppp?


Hell yeah man! As long as you got a card .....lol 



chucktownskunk said:


> i will post a bud shot supa crop for ya franco tomorrow the lights are about to go out in a min


Sweet man post it up ...this threads needs some result pics...



offgridgrower said:


> rusty nail in the stem?


Yeah search it for additional info... But i was told that it makes them go into some type of death shock or something and it makes them ooze more before death and to protect itself or somethin... not quite sure.. but its supposed to do somethin....LOL... I guess i should check it out more...




DaGambler said:


> i always top my plants at least once... after that i am All About Bondage. i use a spool of green twist tie to tie tops down and keep the canopy the same height... this often means keeping the top cola trained at a 90 degree angle so the other plants can catch up in height... and the top growth become many new top growths... (do this as needed during veg or flower to keep the canopy the same height).
> 
> i've always tried to avoid actually snapping the stem, the plant will snap its own step sometimes when you tie them down... but if you are careful, plants actually seem to ENJOY BONDAGE  i can see the ease factor of simply doing enough damage that the stem will lay at a 90 degree angle and heal that way without having to pull out the twist ties though.


I think the plants react to whatever we do to them... or the environment for that matter... I ended up tying them down after i bent them this time so i wouldnt have to deal with it... I like having tall plants with allot of growth nodes and then bend to wherever i want them... Im lazy so i dont want to be adjusting everytime she grows.

good luck with your LSTing... This isnt for everyone.... Im more of a bone breaker than a bondage guy ya know.....LOL

And by the way.... I was extremely rough on some branches more as experimental than anything... and because i knew there would be tons of peeps asking if theres are OK... I just cant seem to get people to want to go through the thread to find the pics of examples.... But o well... Im always medicated and on here... Well unless im at work...LOL...


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 23, 2009)

Now, everytime I see someone with a bad cut, I'll wonder if they did it chopping in the dark..


----------



## genfranco (Jan 23, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Now, everytime I see someone with a bad cut, I'll wonder if they did it chopping in the dark..


and check the fingers for cut marks...LOL


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 23, 2009)

thats funny you can come to my house and clip mine in the dark after you sign the medical waver


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 26, 2009)

ok franco:
since the order i uploaded put these pics first in my album i thought i'd drop by and show everyone how my girls are at 3wk, I cropped them on the 1st wk in flower
you gotta look in the center of the pic to see the damaged bend





i meant to fix this in photoshop but it seems i forgot, but you can the bend here










just look at how those lower buds are now tops!!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 26, 2009)

Sweet man!... Cant wait to get my 600 HPS and start flowering... I could have started this week but an extra week of veg only makes things better so... Ill wait....

Week 3?... awesome...


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 26, 2009)

can i take all these lower fan leaves off


----------



## merahoon (Jan 26, 2009)

I was reading a thread earlier about topping your plants once you have 5-6 nodes, right above the second node to acheive 4 main branches. Would it work to top, grow out the branches, bend/supercrop the branches and then grow out the bud sites a week or two before flowering? I'm assuming that could increase bud size even more?


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 26, 2009)

chuck , yes you should defiantly cut that off, your buds look like they could be very nice looking you have a great canopy there I can see a few where the cola is going to be beast, I personally would take any thing lower than the 1st mini bud under your main top bud, keep all the mini buds, sell or whatever with the tops, the mini-mini buds that is the budlets under the 1st mini bud arent worth the trouble, if your going to sog you will find this out sooon enough, lol


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks man chopping tomorrow


----------



## regal8r (Jan 27, 2009)

awesome thread..been looking for a supercropping thread just like this. gonna start my first grow shortly (5gal bucket for DWC and cfl's) and will definitely be supercropping it as well as FIM'ing. sub'd


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

merahoon said:


> I was reading a thread earlier about topping your plants once you have 5-6 nodes, right above the second node to acheive 4 main branches. Would it work to top, grow out the branches, bend/supercrop the branches and then grow out the bud sites a week or two before flowering? I'm assuming that could increase bud size even more?


Dude... you just asked if you could de exactly What I amd doing... I the owner of this thread.... why do people not want to read threads these days?.... they just go to the end and ask if exactly what your doing is ok? LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

regal8r said:


> awesome thread..been looking for a supercropping thread just like this. gonna start my first grow shortly (5gal bucket for DWC and cfl's) and will definitely be supercropping it as well as FIM'ing. sub'd



thx good luck man.... Doing this procedure for cfls is especially good since the cfls donot have allot of penetrating power.... therefore a more even canopy is best for cfls..... hell its best for most indoor setups because of that very reoson!...LOL


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 27, 2009)

hey man! thanks for the kind words in ny thread...i have a question, its off the supercropping topic....alot of people use airstones in there hempy and hydrow grows...could u put an air stone at the botton of a soil bucket grow? seems tome you could airate the soil and get oxygen to the roots better....maybe its a stupid thought or maybe its already done..just curious


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> hey man! thanks for the kind words in ny thread...i have a question, its off the supercropping topic....alot of people use airstones in there hempy and hydrow grows...could u put an air stone at the botton of a soil bucket grow? seems tome you could airate the soil and get oxygen to the roots better....maybe its a stupid thought or maybe its already done..just curious


I thought of the same thing man...dont worry... it just makes sense right?.... well there are those outhere that say its BAD. that it will grow some type of shit and that it will dry out your medium too fast... If it dries it thats fine..just water/feed more often...wouldnt that make it more like aeroponics?.... I agree man... I thought the same and all that... but do a search for it.... I think we will never know until we try. ....you gonna be first?...LOL


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 27, 2009)

i do wanna give it a shot on the next grow...the pump just has to run a little each day...u could do a seperate timer or something....that way u dont dry out to quik...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> i do wanna give it a shot on the next grow...the pump just has to run a little each day...u could do a seperate timer or something....that way u dont dry out to quik...



that sounds like a smart way... once a day is better than never ever...LOL... Good luck... but you search for it a little... I believe that it will grow shit in there...good or bad.. I dunno.... hell your plants might like eating the shit it grows... But from the readings i ended up with a (-). So dont do it on your best plant...i might just join you on the experiment come march... i can just throw one outside so it doesnt take room in my clean indoor setup... Shit i got outlets outside, why not...LOL


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 27, 2009)

genfranco said:


> that sounds like a smart way... once a day is better than never ever...LOL... Good luck... but you search for it a little... I believe that it will grow shit in there...good or bad.. I dunno.... hell your plants might like eating the shit it grows... But from the readings i ended up with a (-). So dont do it on your best plant...i might just join you on the experiment come march... i can just throw one outside so it doesnt take room in my clean indoor setup... Shit i got outlets outside, why not...LOL


thanks man..i'll be doin some research on it to find the best way to go about this...i think it would b a gr8 benefit if it would work...ill be strting the second grow around V day...thanks again!....puff,puff>>>>>>


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> thanks man..i'll be doin some research on it to find the best way to go about this...i think it would b a gr8 benefit if it would work...ill be strting the second grow around V day...thanks again!....puff,puff>>>>>>


 puff puff.... is this indoor or outdoor?  give give >>>>

heheh just kiddin man... i always see the puff puff pass.... so i thought to give it a spin...LOL

vaporizing over here.... LOL.. vaporizing with the tube in the bong that is...Holly shit!!!


----------



## grow space (Jan 27, 2009)

fucking great man keep up the good work


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

grow space said:


> fucking great man keep up the good work



glad you like... Welcome bud.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 27, 2009)

genfranco said:


> puff puff.... is this indoor or outdoor?  give give >>>>
> 
> heheh just kiddin man... i always see the puff puff pass.... so i thought to give it a spin...LOL
> 
> vaporizing over here.... LOL.. vaporizing with the tube in the bong that is...Holly shit!!!


 nice! well, im smoking the last of my outdoor Durga Mata this morning..it the same stuff in my avatar on that one is indoor...vaporizer with a bong tube? holy shit is right!...ill be getting one soon......i think of all the kinds ive grown oiutdoors the mata is one of my favs...just has a taste that is heavenly...im anxious to get on outside this spring and do some supercropping on it


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> nice! well, im smoking the last of my outdoor Durga Mata this morning..it the same stuff in my avatar on that one is indoor...vaporizer with a bong tube? holy shit is right!...ill be getting one soon......i think of all the kinds ive grown oiutdoors the mata is one of my favs...just has a taste that is heavenly...im anxious to get on outside this spring and do some supercropping on it



hell yeah man... IM contemplating throwing one of these big asses i have in the dr120 out there.. ti would veg for almost a year supercropped... I think it would be at least a 6x6 plant by the time it would be done... But... I just hate caterpillars... And i havent built my screen outdoor tent yet... That is coming soon my friend... in cali a greenhouse isnt really necessary to me... but a screenhouse.... hell yeah...outdoor but without bugs!!!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

Well here they are... you think im vegging tooo much for my space?...LOL


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

I put my air stone in a 5 gallon bucket to airate the water and enrich it before I give it to the plants. With the pea gravel at the bottem ane all the perialite i probably don't need it but I like to soak the shit out of my plants and let them drink it up til the soil is dry again.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 27, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Well here they are... you think im vegging tooo much for my space?...LOL


damn! u gonna have room to flower? looks like they will be pushin the walls over soon!..lol


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> damn! u gonna have room to flower? looks like they will be pushin the walls over soon!..lol


hehehehe I know right... IM getting scared man!!!... LOL.. fuck im tooo high...

anyone need a clone or 10?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll take a clone


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

Meet me at the McDonalds around the corner... I'll be the one in blue with the badge...lol


----------



## merahoon (Jan 27, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Dude... you just asked if you could de exactly What I amd doing... I the owner of this thread.... why do people not want to read threads these days?.... they just go to the end and ask if exactly what your doing is ok? LOL


I read the first 13 pages but didn't want to go all the way to 26. You never mentioned whether you toped your plant in the beginning. You only talked about pinching/bending and then toping the new growth. Thats why I asked...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

merahoon said:


> I read the first 13 pages but didn't want to go all the way to 26. You never mentioned whether you toped your plant in the beginning. You only talked about pinching/bending and then toping the new growth. Thats why I asked...



you know what man... Your right.. I thought i had asnwered that question ..but to tell you the truth im too stoned to look back too so im gonna say ...your right man... lol... I guess im to used to people that have seen my prevouse grows so i feel like they know these plants for a while...LOL.. check out my albums bro...

But yeah i top 2 or 3 times before i supercropped... havent topd them since... might have to and get some strong clones.

Good luck with your grows!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Meet me at the McDonalds around the corner... I'll be the one in blue with the badge...lol


dude why wouldnt you take the clones?... You just looked at me with your mouth open ... I finally just came back here so i could post... maybe typing is the only way we can communicate?...LOL

PS nice glock


----------



## merahoon (Jan 27, 2009)

genfranco said:


> you know what man... Your right.. I thought i had asnwered that question ..but to tell you the truth im too stoned to look back too so im gonna say ...your right man... lol... I guess im to used to people that have seen my prevouse grows so i feel like they know these plants for a while...LOL.. check out my albums bro...
> 
> But yeah i top 2 or 3 times before i supercropped... havent topd them since... might have to and get some strong clones.
> 
> Good luck with your grows!


Haha yeah, I try and do my research before I ask a question. Thank you for your reply. Whats the most you've yeilded off a single supercropped plant?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

merahoon said:


> Haha yeah, I try and do my research before I ask a question. Thank you for your reply. Whats the most you've yeilded off a single supercropped plant?


I dunno... Dont really weigh shit per plant... I just smoke it.... LOL... we will see this tim around though.... I think i owe it to the thread.


----------



## merahoon (Jan 27, 2009)

Haha I would probably do the same. I'm on my first grow right now so I have never had the option for it to be a decision whether or not I weight my plant lol.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 27, 2009)

genfranco weigh it a bowl pack at a time for safety reasons


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

genfranco said:


> dude why wouldnt you take the clones?... You just looked at me with your mouth open ... I finally just came back here so i could post... maybe typing is the only way we can communicate?...LOL
> 
> PS nice glock


 Why did you run when you saw me? I had my mouth wide open because you looked just like you did in your old avitar. I had no idea that was really your face...lol...

If you liked the Glock you should see the rest of the collection my friend...


----------



## kkday (Jan 28, 2009)

ok i bent my first main stem on one of 2 of my plants and tied it down. im in my first week of flowering and hopefully it turns out ok. i have never supet croped and this is my first attempt. i always used to pinch tops and tie down but never broke stems on purpose. will post picks in a week as this is a gurilla grow


----------



## Tronica (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm on my first grow right now, 4 Thai plants, 2 months old, still vegging. And also 1 ak47, strawberry cough, and silver haze at 3 weeks old.

I have been super-cropping my thai plants since they were 3 weeks old. I will start budding them in 2 more weeks but here's a picture of one.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

Tronica said:


> I'm on my first grow right now, 4 Thai plants, 2 months old, still vegging. And also 1 ak47, strawberry cough, and silver haze at 3 weeks old.
> 
> I have been super-cropping my thai plants since they were 3 weeks old. I will start budding them in 2 more weeks but here's a picture of one.



Look at all those tops!... Anyone still not sure you gain tops?

nice pink shoes there lady.......LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Why did you run when you saw me? I had my mouth wide open because you looked just like you did in your old avitar. I had no idea that was really your face...lol...
> 
> If you liked the Glock you should see the rest of the collection my friend...


roflmao


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> genfranco weigh it a bowl pack at a time for safety reasons



hehehe I know right... you wouldnt want to crush your feet with all the weight....LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

my new seeds came in.. 8 miles high... new strain from mandala.... trippy visuals....Oh yeah!!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

here are the pics....

got an extra bean for free....thanks mandala..


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 28, 2009)

Sweeeeeeet. Betcha can't wait to get them in the ground!!!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Sweeeeeeet. Betcha can't wait to get them in the ground!!!



you know it bro... I wil germ this weekend probably... I want to get these going fast... but damn man.... Im only legal to grow 6 plants... I have 

hashberry, mango green crack, kush (if they make it), gdp (if it makes it), safari mix, and now 8 miles high....

I should probably think about this a bit...LOL

well i guess that 6 after all... I think i need another dr120 just to house mothers..... Anyone know how to get into the cloning business?.... I mean i know that some dicpenciares (*spelling) in sac sell them....but others dont.... IS it illegal?


----------



## brinkaumn (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm glad I decided to try supercropping. Thanks to you guys!
Here's the result this far, I don't know how many tops I have right now but as you can it's a bush up there.

I outlined the MAIN STEM with red colour, so you can see what happened.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 30, 2009)

brinkaumn said:


> I'm glad I decided to try supercropping. Thanks to you guys!
> Here's the result this far, I don't know how many tops I have right now but as you can it's a bush up there.
> 
> I outlined the MAIN STEM with red colour, so you can see what happened.


your welcome bud... Now imagine if you had topped that plant say 2 or 3 times and then did it to all of them....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's a pic of the bud that is growing at the top of the stem that I super cropped. It's looking nice. It's about a month into flower and it's got a good month if not longer to go. 

It's got that frosty look. I can't wait until it fattens up.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 31, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Here's a pic of the bud that is growing at the top of the stem that I super cropped. It's looking nice. It's about a month into flower and it's got a good month if not longer to go.
> 
> It's got that frosty look. I can't wait until it fattens up.


looking good lady....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 31, 2009)

I think it's actually got closer to 2 months to go.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll be watching St Pierre And BJ Penn go at it in a few on the UFC. But I will get some of my pic's up for you... I even bent one over instead of just pinching it... Any one want to lay some money on Penn? I think St. Pierre will win but man it looks like it'll be a war.....


----------



## genfranco (Feb 2, 2009)

Not a picture update, But i wanted to let you all know... If you dont follow my ongoing grow thread... That i have been flowering for 2 days or so... got a new lumatek 600 watter and i have high hopes for it. Ill post picks of the little buds soon.


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 2, 2009)

my friend! how are ya! just started chopin today! ill have more pics soon!


----------



## wannabee (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello master grower - I being a newbie have been checking out your thread just to research different methods. Right now my second grow is a very small operation, but I'm always looking to improve. I couldn't resist subscribing. I don't know how to do the reps and I probably don't have the capability, but I'm gonna look into that. Thanks and have a toke for me.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 2, 2009)

Supercrop pics for ya..... Updated my thread, check it out.....


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Supercrop pics for ya..... Updated my thread, check it out.....



Looking sweet man... keep up the good work... IM not posting pics till i see some buds on these plants... You guys will just have to wait. LOL


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 3, 2009)

lol you want to see a pic of little trees in a row franco?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

sure do man... Post the results up.... people need to see..


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 3, 2009)

brb 5 min!!!!


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 3, 2009)

when you need a camera its nowhere to be found and when you dont need it you trip on it i am still looking!!


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> when you need a camera its nowhere to be found and when you dont need it you trip on it i am still looking!!



typical bro... smoke a J .. play some ps3 and then youll find it...LOL


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 3, 2009)

found it


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 3, 2009)

how much longer you think


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 3, 2009)

and another if this counts


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 3, 2009)

7 weeks into flowering and someone said 4 more at least


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> and another if this counts



do you see what i mean about vegging a little longer after doing it ??


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah i bent the top in the middle of flowering


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 5, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> and another if this counts


 Looking good. I have that microscope from Radio Shack. It is a real bitch to keep focused.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 5, 2009)

your telling me


----------



## genfranco (Feb 6, 2009)

week 1 of flower.















Well there they are... Cant wait for the weeks to go by... I have a feeling these are gonna be some big buds....LOL


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 6, 2009)

looking good franco


----------



## genfranco (Feb 16, 2009)

A little picture update for the peeps... the next 4 weeks will be exciting..


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 16, 2009)

hey man! how u been? ur plants look so nice! i cant wait to see whats to come! i ended up with a really nice harvest of my Mata's...the other 2 plants did well too....the smoke is absollutely phenomenal! unlike anything ive smoked


----------



## genfranco (Feb 16, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> hey man! how u been? ur plants look so nice! i cant wait to see whats to come! i ended up with a really nice harvest of my Mata's...the other 2 plants did well too....the smoke is absollutely phenomenal! unlike anything ive smoked



been pretty good man... trying to revitalize the economy by spending money...LOL... I love harvest time... Long time for me still for that... thanks for the comments man... did you at least break the benchmark? .5 grams per watt... (id say 1 gram per watt)... thanks for stopin by bro!


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 16, 2009)

what an awsome job. i will never stop croopping my plants, the results are absolutly amazing. theres no other way to do it as far as im concerned.


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 16, 2009)

how long into the begining of lowering can you suppercrop?


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 16, 2009)

genfranco said:


> been pretty good man... trying to revitalize the economy by spending money...LOL... I love harvest time... Long time for me still for that... thanks for the comments man... did you at least break the benchmark? .5 grams per watt... (id say 1 gram per watt)... thanks for stopin by bro!


yeah man! i broke the bench!...lol...your right on the g....first grow too! next is an attempt at hydro...im pretty stoked about it...i have some nice widow x's, and mata clones, also some real nice seeds from the conosier section of my fav bank!


----------



## genfranco (Feb 16, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> what an awsome job. i will never stop croopping my plants, the results are absolutly amazing. theres no other way to do it as far as im concerned.


I grew two plants without touching them and they get tall fast... Supercropping is the way to go for sure... Loads of tops.



jordisgarden said:


> how long into the begining of lowering can you suppercrop?


Well my friend, If you read the first few pages youll find out that i dont during flowering. It makes sense to do it before flowering so the shoots have time to develop into little plants. at least 2 or 3 internodes.



twistedentities said:


> yeah man! i broke the bench!...lol...your right on the g....first grow too! next is an attempt at hydro...im pretty stoked about it...i have some nice widow x's, and mata clones, also some real nice seeds from the conosier section of my fav bank!


Thats awesome man. As long as you break that bench you know your doing something good..lol... 

your teasing me with seeds man... thats just not right....LOL


----------



## davemoney (Feb 17, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Im sure that some of you have wondered why would anyone do such a thing to a plant as supercropping..
> 
> ...


hey man so i have a question to a medicinal user of marijuanaso i live with a roomate and we have our own grows in our rooms. what if i get my medical card allowing 6 plants, would i be criminalized for my roomies grow if we happend to get caught? me having only 6 plants. 
nice grow btw!


----------



## genfranco (Feb 17, 2009)

davemoney said:


> hey man so i have a question to a medicinal user of marijuanaso i live with a roomate and we have our own grows in our rooms. what if i get my medical card allowing 6 plants, would i be criminalized for my roomies grow if we happend to get caught? me having only 6 plants.
> nice grow btw!


Just make sure that bills and the lease have your name on it. As far as your roomate is concerned im not sure how the law would handle this. I mean your legal but him?... Im no lawyer but i imagine that having more plants than your allowed in the same residence as you is no good. why dont you just both get a card and call it good. I find it easy enough to get one in cali. You dont need a terminal condition to get your card. I have explained it a few times in this thread... read through and youll see..


Thx for the plant comments..!!


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 17, 2009)

nice grow you got there franco i am about to germ and cut my crop to make room for more!!!


----------



## genfranco (Feb 17, 2009)

starting week 3 of flowering here... Gotta get my outdoor holes ready!!!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 17, 2009)

genfranco said:


> A little picture update for the peeps... the next 4 weeks will be exciting..


Really nice grow man! +rep


----------



## genfranco (Feb 17, 2009)

thx haven't got rep in a while


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 17, 2009)

my bad didnt mean for you to feel left out !!!!!! +rep


----------



## genfranco (Feb 18, 2009)

some early bud shots...


lol


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 18, 2009)

genfranco said:


> thx haven't got rep in a while


Crap! Says I gotta pass it around before I leave you ANOTHER rep. Left you one 2 wks ago when I first read your thread. Nice job. I bend, twist and torture and they love it. Sick masochists they are.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 18, 2009)

i guess there arent enough new people learning shit these days...LOL thx though...


----------



## sativaplanet420 (Feb 18, 2009)

I pinched a few shoots and bent them. A little bit of water came out of some. Did I pinch too hard?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 18, 2009)

honestly man this last time around i had some really bad "suposed" no no's... Nothing stops this plant man. Youll see she will be just fine. about the only thing i think will do it is if its broken in half sitting open and it is not attached by less than 3 mm of plant... LOL... 
i mean crazy really. Even in that case you would just close it up and it tie it or put some type of brace and it will heal.. Amazing!


----------



## sativaplanet420 (Feb 18, 2009)

For sure I know what you mean. Come to think of it I have broken branches by accident and tied them back and they were ok. Fo shizzle! Thank you


----------



## genfranco (Feb 18, 2009)

sativaplanet420 said:


> For sure I know what you mean. Come to think of it I have broken branches by accident and tied them back and they were ok. Fo shizzle! Thank you


lol... your welcome bro...


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 19, 2009)

i broke a couple branches the other day. i stood it back up so the meat was touching again, i wrapped a little tape to hold it there and now its hard but alive. when you break and crunch the insides it seems to become like hard wood. not the easy to crunch branch material


----------



## robotninja (Feb 19, 2009)

Just found this thread and gotta say, I'm excited to give this a try. I'll try it tonight when my day cycle starts, I got 5 Super Silver Haze plants in week 5 of Vegetation right now and a couple have outgrown the others, this should level the playing field so to speak.

This is the ideal solution to my growing limitations, only 6 plants kinda sucks but with an 8 week long Vegetation cycle combined with Super cropping, I don't think I'll be complaining! Also this will help keep these Sativa's under my 6 foot limit.

Still kinda scared though, I don't wanna break em, do you also Top and Fim ur plants or is super cropping sufficient?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 19, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Just found this thread and gotta say, I'm excited to give this a try. I'll try it tonight when my day cycle starts, I got 5 Super Silver Haze plants in week 5 of Vegetation right now and a couple have outgrown the others, this should level the playing field so to speak.
> 
> This is the ideal solution to my growing limitations, only 6 plants kinda sucks but with an 8 week long Vegetation cycle combined with Super cropping, I don't think I'll be complaining! Also this will help keep these Sativa's under my 6 foot limit.
> 
> Still kinda scared though, I don't wanna break em, do you also Top and Fim ur plants or is super cropping sufficient?



i top and fim as much as i remember too...LOL


----------



## robotninja (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok, I took the plunge so to speak. Bent two of my strongest female SSH. My canopy height went from 18" to about 12". Now it's more even level and my smaller underachieving girls can catch up.

My roomate walked in on the "act" and was like WTF r u doing! I was like, relax, it looks like crap now but check it in a couple days. Fingers crossed


----------



## genfranco (Feb 20, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Ok, I took the plunge so to speak. Bent two of my strongest female SSH. My canopy height went from 18" to about 12". Now it's more even level and my smaller underachieving girls can catch up.
> 
> My roomate walked in on the "act" and was like WTF r u doing! I was like, relax, it looks like crap now but check it in a couple days. Fingers crossed


Nice.. Welcome!

Make sure to post the results... You guys are gonna love the canopies you can make now..


----------



## robotninja (Feb 20, 2009)

So I woke up this morning all afraid that my plants would be dead, but low and behold, they are facing up towards the light within only a few hours!

I'm amazed at how fast plants can recover, I'll take a pic when my roomate comes home from work (she has a camera, I don't hehe cheap bastard)

+ rep's!


----------



## robotninja (Feb 20, 2009)

And now 24 hours later...


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 20, 2009)

looks really good keep up the good work


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 21, 2009)

these suckers are very resiliant huh? i snapped a brancha almost all the way off, i put the meat to the meat taped it and it was hard ans sturdy as petrified wood. i love these plants.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 23, 2009)

So i uploaded part 2 of the supercrop video... 

Let me know what ya think.... 

http://www.pottube.com/watch/cff1ad7f0e261c369ab2/Supercrop-Part-2


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 23, 2009)

nice video


----------



## genfranco (Feb 23, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> nice video


thx bro


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 23, 2009)

on the vid next time part the plant and show them where you bent the branches so it showes a little more detail to the canopy you have there


----------



## Curlystooge (Feb 23, 2009)

genfranco said:


> of course you can.... think of it this way... the bent trunk will act as the soil line.... the new growth will be like new plants..... So do it right before flowering and those sativas shouldnt get tooo tall.


 
I begin pinching and bending when the plants are about 6-8 inches tall; just take the main stem and at a point below the leaf set on top pinch the stem between two fingers with enough force to break the OUTER hull; as explained above too much force will destroy the inner tube that carries life.

Think of it as like bending a thin copper tube 45 degrees; you want the bend to flow and not pinch off the flow.

This is a great way of increasing the branching, and makes the plant stronger, unlike the method of typing the branches down. Keeping the auxin levbel is the goal, and as long as no one point of the plant is higher than any other point, the plant will keep trying to send shoots up.

Note: SOME plants have stems that should bend one way and not the other. It is impossible to tell until you try and ruin a branch or two and get the feel for it. If you bend the branch and it breaks....try bending it back the other way. Even branches that seem ruined can be taped back togethjer and still live: i have done it. God bless duct tape!!

I have 30 Mandala babies beginning now; Hashberry, Satori and the Safari MIX. Every seed popped and are looking good. Well worth the money.

I will post pics when I get my camera back from the shop. Remember: Gently pinch and gently bend; with practice, you can maintain level canopy for the entire veg period and have monster plants!!


----------



## genfranco (Feb 24, 2009)

Curlystooge said:


> I begin pinching and bending when the plants are about 6-8 inches tall; just take the main stem and at a point below the leaf set on top pinch the stem between two fingers with enough force to break the OUTER hull; as explained above too much force will destroy the inner tube that carries life.
> 
> Think of it as like bending a thin copper tube 45 degrees; you want the bend to flow and not pinch off the flow.
> 
> ...


I dont know if this is your first time growing mandalas strains or not... But i tell you you will fall in love with there shit. I mean i cant knock the cali stuff i get... but how nice these grow i just cant get over it.... Good luck man...


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 25, 2009)

suppercropping is the best thing to happen to me along with topping and tieing down. this thread rules


----------



## genfranco (Feb 25, 2009)

looking thick in there man... Good job!


top them all!


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 26, 2009)

they should be nice and thick when done right? mine are doing great i love this stuff, at first i was petriffied to start breaking branches and cutting tops off. then i saw uyou my man and my whole grow changed for the better. i had done some of this back in the day when i grew outside in the summers. , i just topped more of mine last night. since i have 62 plants at the moment well 40 are seedlings starting to pop. but im gonna have to tie down and train and supr crp because i have only 2 closets to split the plants between. 2 3 by 4 by 7 feet high spaces, im not sure how im gonna do this. i have so many skunkxhaze seeeds i cant even give em away.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 26, 2009)

dude those look very nice and bushy... I dont see what else you could do but ...top again...LOL... 

dont forget to get some bud pics when you get there..!!

thx for the rep man


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's a pic of my super crop bud. I just did the one stem on this plant. It's not super huge, but it was a lower stem on the plant and I do think it's larger than other buds in similar locations that weren't super cropped. 


Since then I've been super cropping everything in veg. It's so much better than LST for my height issues.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Here's a pic of my super crop bud. I just did the one stem on this plant. It's not super huge, but it was a lower stem on the plant and I do think it's larger than other buds in similar locations that weren't super cropped.
> 
> 
> Since then I've been super cropping everything in veg. It's so much better than LST for my height issues.


Miss hester... I would smoke a joint of your shit anyday. Great job... dont forget to top excessive early on to get more branches to supercrop.... 

Happy growin!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

I top early anyway, tops make the best clones IMO. Usually when they're about at 7 nodes tall I take them back down to the second or third node.


----------



## overmyhead (Feb 26, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Looking good there...
> 
> Now when those three or 4 pop up and have had about 2 growth nodes... TOP or FIM them and get yourself at least 8 tops... Ya Dig?


Genfranco, thanks for the thread +rep I am going to read through it all but can you fim first and then super crop the new growth? Which way would be more efficient?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 26, 2009)

overmyhead said:


> Genfranco, thanks for the thread +rep I am going to read through it all but can you fim first and then super crop the new growth? Which way would be more efficient?


oh hell yeah man... I mean during most of veg is spent fiming and topping the plant... I liek to do 3 4 or 5 tops during the veg... then when you got some tall branches... you supercrop... if you get enough heads good.. if not top the ones that look tall and strong (once it grows a little) say after a week or two...


----------



## overmyhead (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, when would you start fimming / topping?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 26, 2009)

overmyhead said:


> Thanks, when would you start fimming / topping?


when there are 3 nodes growth... I start pretty early from seed...

check out the picture albums


----------



## genfranco (Feb 26, 2009)

As the title says... early bud shots shot with my new camera in macro and supermacro modes. 

Check it peeps!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice Franco !!! Looks yummy !!!


----------



## genfranco (Feb 27, 2009)

IM glad you like.... Still long ways to go too....


----------



## genfranco (Mar 5, 2009)

just updating the canopy pics after 7 days


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 5, 2009)

looks like there is a shit load of bud sites. good job


----------



## chucktownskunk (Mar 5, 2009)

looking good!!


----------



## doobiesnax (Mar 5, 2009)

here you go ghost this should help you out a bit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1YEc7ENd5E


----------



## GOODTIMES09 (Mar 5, 2009)

teach me how do i do that at what age do i start bending and how many times cam i bend one plant


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Mar 6, 2009)

you can bend a plant as many times as you want. just dont snap any. lol......
start at about 1, 1/3 weeks old- 2weeks old.. after like 3 sets of true leaves you can if you want too..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 8, 2009)

The bud on the stem that I super cropped weighed 1/8 after being cut and hanging for 24 hours. That is not a bad weight for one of the lowest branches on the plant.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 8, 2009)

So these seeds as you may all know by now are "8 miles high" I have topped most of these 2 times. 

I started some early supercropping to maximize certain branches. Last time i supercropped EVERYTHING. This time its selective before i put them Outside  


















Good luck everyone. ​


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Mar 8, 2009)

genfranco said:


> So these seeds as you may all know by now are "8 miles high" I have topped most of these 2 times.
> 
> I started some early supercropping to maximize certain branches. Last time i supercropped EVERYTHING. This time its selective before i put them Outside
> 
> ...


 Very nice grow, man. Ben following you. What about metals absorbed into the soil from those metal hook/tiedown thingies you got there. I know that nutes can be pretty caustice to metals. Do you forsee any problems there? just curious...thx Hairy


----------



## genfranco (Mar 8, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Very nice grow, man. Ben following you. What about metals absorbed into the soil from those metal hook/tiedown thingies you got there. I know that nutes can be pretty caustice to metals. Do you forsee any problems there? just curious...thx Hairy


Not worried at all. 

there not touching the soil. lol


----------



## genfranco (Mar 10, 2009)

genfranco said:


> LOL... honestly man i think that i vegged too long after bending... Outdoors it would have gotten sun all around but in this tent with 5 other ladies the sides do not receive adequate lighting. So minor supercropping to get extra tops here and there is all i will do ... the 18 wheeler truck will be reserved for the outdoor maybe...lol



Do you see what im saying???









This technique would be very nice for a single plant with side lighting... OUtdoors would be bad ass... But with six other ladies this is what happens. 



OH well its not like the tops isnt what i was after... But i sure wish it would have budded all the way down... I thought upgrading to a 600 would give me load of more penetration... But i guess you can penetrate thick ass leaves too well.. LOL>.. 


Here are the newest pics with flash... 25 Days until CHOP






























I think the Mango green crack is looking superb 

​


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Mar 10, 2009)

genfranco said:


> So these seeds as you may all know by now are "8 miles high" I have topped most of these 2 times.
> 
> I started some early supercropping to maximize certain branches. Last time i supercropped EVERYTHING. This time its selective before i put them Outside
> 
> ...


awwwwwww *drool. putting them outside will turn them into trees. def. gotta post some pics before harvest... [email protected]


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 10, 2009)

good shit guys !


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 10, 2009)

heres 2 of my topped & super cropped bitches 

medium bush 











big bush


----------



## davemoney (Mar 11, 2009)

nice grow!
what size pot did you use?


----------



## genfranco (Mar 11, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> awwwwwww *drool. putting them outside will turn them into trees. def. gotta post some pics before harvest... [email protected]


You know i will!




420weedman said:


> good shit guys !


heheh thx...


----------



## genfranco (Mar 11, 2009)

420weedman said:


> heres 2 of my topped & super cropped bitches
> 
> medium bush
> 
> ...



Fuckin A man!...


----------



## davemoney (Mar 11, 2009)

genfranco said:


> You know i will!
> 
> 
> 
> heheh thx...


that link to that video "run from the cure" is inspirational. that oil doesn't get you high right?


----------



## genfranco (Mar 11, 2009)

davemoney said:


> that link to that video "run from the cure" is inspirational. that oil doesn't get you high right?


I havent invested a pound into making this oil YET. But from my understanding is that it has all the properties to make you high. But because of the so called "small Dose" it shouldnt get you high. I imagine it would bedifferent for some. People like me that use MJ everyday maybe not... but then again. It has al the thc in it so why not. Ya dig.


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 11, 2009)

my plants have been in 12/12 for about 4-5 days. Is it stiil possible to supercrop or would i wanna do it during veg?


----------



## genfranco (Mar 11, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> my plants have been in 12/12 for about 4-5 days. Is it stiil possible to supercrop or would i wanna do it during veg?


It can be done at either time. I recommend during vegging to shape the plant... But people have shown good results up to 2 weeks of flowering.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

davemoney said:


> nice grow!
> what size pot did you use?


thanks guys ! medium one is in a 3 gallon garbage can, big one in 5 gal kitty litter bucket


----------



## Relaxed (Mar 12, 2009)

Super Thread! Many thanks! Was going to shy away from a sativa due to space and size but now I'll give it a shot...Between this thread and utube I get it now....!!!!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> Super Thread! Many thanks! Was going to shy away from a sativa due to space and size but now I'll give it a shot...Between this thread and utube I get it now....!!!!



yea man ... its all a load of bs
sativas can grow great inside and you can mold them the way you want


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 14, 2009)

hey man! what's crakin!...your grow is looking killer! grow 2 is under way! 100% germ on 10 seeds...i do have a ? for ya...how would supercrpping auto's go? any knowledge of it? would it stress them too much? im doing 4 auto aks while my stinky widow, widow grape, chemo cindy and gigabud veg and really want to crack the autos for a little more yield


----------



## jordisgarden (Mar 14, 2009)

heres some pics of the ones i topped and cropped
it does awsome stuff to these plants

fellow growers, i just read someone saying that a plant will not flower from seed until it starts showing flowers on its own, but i personaly flower mine at all different times and always thought that once you ggave it 12 12 it would flower regardless of age. is this true or not?


----------



## overmyhead (Mar 16, 2009)

So, when you guys supercrop - does the vertical growth pretty much stop? I'm trying to figure out when I'm going to do it - right now I'm almost six weeks from sprout, my tallest is about 11" (technically she's a little taller but I wired her down some to keep them more even. The reason I'm considering super cropping is that most of my planst are chocolope (95% sativa) so I'm really worried about the stretch as I'm in a tent. But, I don't want to end up with 30" plants when I could have 40" etc. You can see them at the link in my sig n I'll be taking some more pics when the lights come on today. Thanks.


----------



## overmyhead (Mar 16, 2009)

I should add that I dont have big space issues horizontally as I am only doing 6-8 plants in a 4.5x9 tent.


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 16, 2009)

How many branches on one plant can you supercrop in one day??? Without shocking or killing your plants!!!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 16, 2009)

overmyhead said:


> So, when you guys supercrop - does the vertical growth pretty much stop? I'm trying to figure out when I'm going to do it - right now I'm almost six weeks from sprout, my tallest is about 11" (technically she's a little taller but I wired her down some to keep them more even. The reason I'm considering super cropping is that most of my planst are chocolope (95% sativa) so I'm really worried about the stretch as I'm in a tent. But, I don't want to end up with 30" plants when I could have 40" etc. You can see them at the link in my sig n I'll be taking some more pics when the lights come on today. Thanks.


the height of your plant doesnt really effect how much bud your gonna get (inside) it depends on how much light they get, you could have a 30" plant that has more bud then the 40" because it was bushier.

super cropping will some what stop vertical growth ... but in the sense that you keep bending them over so it doesn't get taller


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 16, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> How many branches on one plant can you supercrop in one day??? Without shocking or killing your plants!!!



all of them .... except for the base of the main stem


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome, thanx bro!!! Do you have to permanently fasten these branches down, or are they trained to stay down in the process???


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 16, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> Awesome, thanx bro!!! Do you have to permanently fasten these branches down, or are they trained to stay down in the process???



tying will help, but i super crop so i dont have to tie down.

if you snap the branch (still attached tho) sometimes it will stay in a bent over position, sometimes it will straighten back up eventually

if you bend they will be more likely to straighten up ...... its something you do every week for the first 5 weeks of flowering.

ill bend different spots on the same branch to get it back down .. because the spot where you bend it the first time gets much stronger and it doesn't bend as easily

ive been experimenting with this for the past 2 months ... in a week or so ill have some comparison pics


----------



## overmyhead (Mar 16, 2009)

420weedman said:


> the height of your plant doesnt really effect how much bud your gonna get (inside) it depends on how much light they get, you could have a 30" plant that has more bud then the 40" because it was bushier.
> 
> super cropping will some what stop vertical growth ... but in the sense that you keep bending them over so it doesn't get taller


So you would keep twisting the same branch over and over? How many times out (maximum)?


----------



## Toukinup (Mar 16, 2009)

Heres a pic of my supercropped afgoo clone at 3 week flower, but is now about 3 weeks from harvest at day 40. I've just been nursing it along with root rot coming on at about the second week of flower.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 17, 2009)

overmyhead said:


> So you would keep twisting the same branch over and over? How many times out (maximum)?



maybe 6 times... as many as needed


----------



## graff1t1 (Mar 23, 2009)

I gave you +rep for such great advice. will post soon of my super cropped plants.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 23, 2009)

Well on my experiment of pinching the stems for bigger buds, it doesn't work. However I did bend a few and got bigger buds on the horizontal branches than I did on the vertical plants but not much..... Conclusion on my experiment... Do this while in veg to get best results and don't wait til the day you put them in flower..... Posted harvest pic's if you want to check them.....


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 26, 2009)

HEY GF! HOW YA DOIN MY FRIEND! HAVENT BEEN AROUND TOO MUCH LATELY..I BEEN BUSY WITH MY CABINET GETTIN ALL THE BUGS WORKED OUT...THINGS ARE DOIN GREAT NOW!...NEXT WEEK I BEGIN SUPERCROPPING 3 WIDOW X'S AND A FEW MORE! IM LOVIN THE HYDRO SETUP I HAVE...AND THE CABINET I SET UP..ITS SO MUCH EASIER THAN THE LAST GROW I HAD...FINAL WIEGHTS ON MY 3 MATAS AND 2 OTHER PLANTS WERE OVER A LB!!!!!AND WHAT SWEET YUMMY ASS KICKING SMOKE IT IS! THERES NOT MUCH TO LOOK AT IN MY JOURNAL AT THE MOMENT BUT I DO HAVE SOME PICS OF THE SET UP AND SOME TINY PLANTS IN IT...THEY WERE FROM OVER A WEEK AGO..STOP BY IF YOU HAVE A CHANCE...TAKE CARE MAN!......PUFF PUFF>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## be more curious (Mar 26, 2009)

Toukin +rep nice plant
Graff+rep cuz your handing them out

Just food for thought. Say I were to use the super crop method to grow optimal angles for "top stalk". Just like solar panels the leaves run at 100% when they receive direct solar radiation. This is true for every plant on earth and must apply for it my plants. I have an issue with a nosy neighbor and the back yard is not up for grabs (well I sprouted outside and they still remain) I am going to super crop just for the sake of the awesome short fat bush look. I am thinking that I can redirect an efficient amount of sunlight underneath my bay window where it is covered from street and neighbor. Will the bends follow the direction of the light or does the plant have natural instincts to grow vertical? It seems plausible that I can "aim" the chutes in the direction of the reflection. Rebuttal?


----------



## odbsmydog (Mar 28, 2009)

skunk#1 supercropping just started..

one of these has also been topped and the other FIMed...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 29, 2009)

Final chop update, check it.....


----------



## jordisgarden (Mar 31, 2009)

heres some bitches i tied up down and beat the shit out of. if i was a chick id put on some high heels and step on em

i lov e super cropping it does amazing shit.

the way it bushes out the plants is cool. ive got more leafs on one plant than 3 regular grown plants.


----------



## drugs are bad (Mar 31, 2009)

where are we pinching?


----------



## Relaxed (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey, super cropped some about a week ago and now a day after a blood meal/nitrogen ad yesterday they are standing straight up again...well almost straight. Should I go back to the same spot and recrop or try another location on the steam? 

Thanks


----------



## Relaxed (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, broke a branch super cropping. Should I leave it hanging or when should I cut it off?


----------



## conehead420 (Apr 1, 2009)

what stage of the plants growth should i super crop


----------



## Northernlights4 (Apr 1, 2009)

Relaxed, i would leave the branch, she might make a recovery. if you dont see improvement in 2-3 days cut it off

Conehead 420, supercropping should be done in mid to late stages of veg, you dont want to be doing it to young seedlings, or with mature females.


----------



## twistedentities (Apr 2, 2009)

supercropping can be done successfully into the 2nd and 3rd week of flowerr from what ive seen and done...it may depend on the strain. HEY FRANCO, WHERE YA BEEN? HOPE ALL IS OKAY


----------



## overmyhead (Apr 2, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> Oh, broke a branch super cropping. Should I leave it hanging or when should I cut it off?


I broke this one almost all the way through and after a couple days with a band aid its supporting itself and the growth past the break is the same as the other top.


----------



## jordisgarden (Apr 2, 2009)

breaking the branch is not a big deal at all. i have one thats completelt broken. i took a twist tie and just bandaged it. i have another one thats just destroyed yet still hanging on

heres a pic that shows you how and where to bend. i started when it was 3 weeks old. i start at 3 weeks with all of them and by 2 months they are bushes. huge f-ing bushes. its awsome what it does. the only thing to be careful about is completely snapping off the stem. but even if you do snap it. 3 weeks is young enough youll just be topping it also. i cropp em topp em and tie em down. then i make my girl step on em with her high heels....jk but just short of it though.


----------



## atrumblood (Apr 3, 2009)

So here is a question I can't seem to find an answer for. 

For doing this kinda super cropping, does it matter what strain, or type of cannabis it is?

In other words, does an Indica do better than a sativa?

I would like to know because currently I have a Medusa strain on week 2.5 from seed. Medusa is mostly indica. 

Also, how far into veg should I wait before attempting this?

Here is a pic incase you need a reference.


----------



## kash959 (Apr 16, 2009)

titanium3g said:


> This plant has so many heads and it looks like a bonsai tree, she is now flowering.
> 
> She's in her first week of flower, I haven't counted the heads.
> 
> ...


That's not a tree. That's a mini forest lol
I'm gona try supercropping next crop coz it seems you can save some money on seeds  and half the number of seeds you need each time.


----------



## SCORPIO13 (Apr 16, 2009)

This is a great thread. It really explains the whole process.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2009)

atrumblood said:


> So here is a question I can't seem to find an answer for.
> 
> For doing this kinda super cropping, does it matter what strain, or type of cannabis it is?
> 
> In other words, does an Indica do better than a sativa?


works better on sativas


----------



## atrumblood (Apr 16, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> works better on sativas


 
Thanks man.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 16, 2009)

has anyone experienced problems when you start during flowering... i had to supercrop the shit outta some big nodes when they hit [email protected]


----------



## neno (Apr 18, 2009)

hey guys i have a question...ive recently toped my plant and lollipoped it a lil bit...can i still super crop a little? will it encorage a bushier palm plant?


----------



## neno (Apr 18, 2009)

well i didnt really top it i think...i just pinched the main top grow...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 18, 2009)

i cropped the main cola as it was flush with the light, and did some side branch'[email protected]





also it strawberry haze clone i saved from my buddy.. [email protected]


----------



## chemicalsword (Apr 20, 2009)

genfranco said:


> you guys should go way lower with those... I mean the whole point is to have more shoots coming up... Bending the tip like on that pic will gain you 1 to 2 shoots. This suppercroping is highly effective when done to larger portions. Dont be affraid!


 
oh I won't be afraid.
great fuckin thread.
I've been an avid topper/filmer for years.
always looking for ways to increase yeild
w/ little maintenance and this looks like a winner. I've accidentally done this years ago by damaging a plant w/ch produced crazy fat colas. I'm going to incorporate this technique into all of my grows.

thanks!!


----------



## Drio (Apr 21, 2009)

titanium3g said:


> I love super cropping, it makes the stems of the plant very sturdy and thick. I have an Arjans Ultra haze plant that is barely 2 feet tall, but it is roughly 5 months old now. This plant has so many heads and it looks like a bonsai tree, she is now flowering.
> 
> She's in her first week of flower, I haven't counted the heads.
> 
> ...


Thats the sickest shit ive seen :0

The sheer size of it >.<

Its going to produce.... and alot man  - Awesome grow ^^ fine example of super cropping!


----------



## neno (Apr 22, 2009)

ok guys you forced me to bend one small one and it bouced back in three days! i will now take this to one of my main branches thanks guys...i am now going to attempt to make a master kush palm tree


----------



## nubie1985 (Apr 24, 2009)

im still really new to this and i still dont fully understand how this works or where on the plant to do it


----------



## neno (Apr 24, 2009)

tell you what newbie1985 take one of your tallest strongest stems (not the main), go 1/2 to 3/4 down and take your two fingers and put presure to it like you would a straw until the section gets weak...gently ease into it as you sqeeze harder and then when its a little weak bend it to almost a 90 degree angle and tie a slight bit of weight to it so it wont come back up to fast, give it about three days and youll see the results...i gonna remove my weight in a week....i used a small amout of scrabble chips in a small bag.


----------



## CANinBIZ (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea I did this to me biggest plant that had 8 main shoots and pulled them down with parts of a pomfrom and tie it to the branch and get it to be held down by my soil,i'm gonna go from 8 shoots to about 64 shoots to get maximum growh off her she's getting gigantic. It also has the leaves coming out 3 at a time the plant is amazing.


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey guys, i just saw this thread and had a great idea. I have 2 clones almost the exact same both AI. I could supercrop one and leave the other and see which does better. I'll post pics of them if anyone wants.


----------



## genfranco (May 25, 2009)

So final cured bud shots... OF whats left...LOL









and


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 25, 2009)

lookin ripe!!!! genfranc


----------



## SOG (May 31, 2009)

very nice thread Franco 
have any of you guys tried Fimming combination with super cropping?


----------



## genfranco (May 31, 2009)

SOG said:


> very nice thread Franco
> have any of you guys tried Fimming combination with super cropping?



well of course there SOG

My final thoughts on it all is to have the plant end up with 4 to 6 shoots max and cut everything else down. IF there are branches shooting out from those 6 main branches then cut them off 1 to 2 weeks before putting in flower. Nice small bud sites will grow from there and just add to the final bud cola. 

and if you still have the itch for a supercrop ... then do the break/bend/pinching 4-7 days before switching to flower. 

Well at least those are my $.02

Good luck with that bad ass setup you have.


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 2, 2009)

a friend and I were talking about supercropping today when he said that a veteran hippy grower he knows would supercrop a week before harvest with the idea that the plant stresses and swells the bud and even increase trichomes as it trys to reheal. I know this is just hear-say but I wonder if there's any truth behind it


----------



## bwood188 (Jun 3, 2009)

would you be able to do this with clone?


----------



## genfranco (Jun 4, 2009)

bwood188 said:


> would you be able to do this with clone?


read the thread... err... read the FAQ's a few times...


----------



## neno (Jun 4, 2009)

i wish they had a watering mouth smiley...i wanna put that for those tasty buds lol


----------



## genfranco (Jun 4, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> a friend and I were talking about supercropping today when he said that a veteran hippy grower he knows would supercrop a week before harvest with the idea that the plant stresses and swells the bud and even increase trichomes as it trys to reheal. I know this is just hear-say but I wonder if there's any truth behind it



Hey man sorry i kinda missed this... 

So anytime that someone tells me that it pushes thc out ... by hanging.. stressing blah blah... pushing thc out?.... lol... Clearly people that tell you about these things can be discarded as wives-tale growing vs science growing. 

What they need to do is read. And maybe get a loupe and grow a bud once. lol... once you see that everything is in the trichome heads then youll start understanding this entire thing. 

LIke i said bro. Read the FAQ's.. read some threads... search for trichomes... youll see some nice research. 

As far as why i choose 1 or 2 weeks before flowering is for 2 reosons. 

1. Allows plant to go into flowering period unstressed and recovered. 

2. Allows the bud sites to adapt and grow "UP" towards the light. 

The trick is to not allow them to go too tall by flowering too late after supercroping. You flower too soon and you end up with medium buds growing down this sideways branchs. So 1 week to 2 weeks is what i recommend. 

IF you see in my experiment in this thread its all about the timing. 

But i assure you it has nothing to do with the plant loving stress... it just happens to be a plant that adapts very well to it. Youll see where the bends and pinches are done that the plant will recover and make larger walls. Thus (theory here) allowes better nutrient flow to the above bud sites.


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 4, 2009)

i figured he was just talking out his ass, but thanks for the clarification. i've been through the faq a couple times but never saw anything about trichomes so i'll see if i can find anthing when i go back through. thanks again man


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jun 6, 2009)

do you only supercrop during vegging or do you do it in flowering stage also?? does it really increase yield that much?? do you fimm then suppercrop?


----------



## genfranco (Jun 6, 2009)

i only do it at the end of vegging.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll put some pic's of the ladies in the flower room later when the lights come on. I had to crop them after I started flower. It was all done after the first week because when they got hit by the HPS they took off like mad. I'm going to switch the MH out for another HPS after the next group is in for a week._...._


----------



## wannabee (Jun 6, 2009)

do you keep changing your avatar genfranco, or am i just seeing things?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's just a few.....


----------



## genfranco (Jun 7, 2009)

wannabee said:


> do you keep changing your avatar genfranco, or am i just seeing things?


lol... I have been changing it allot lately....LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jun 7, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Here's just a few.....


Very Nice (in the borat voice LOL) 

those bud sites would have been 4 or 5 inches tall if he would have done it in the last week of veg. in any case... regardless of when you do it. Now those bud sites are at the TOP... so there gonna get excellent growth and weight. 

Great job bro!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanky.......


----------



## wannabee (Jun 7, 2009)

genfranco said:


> lol... I have been changing it allot lately....LOL


 
i'd like to see your face, i liked the pooch one.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 7, 2009)

wannabee said:


> i'd like to see your face, i liked the pooch one.



hehehe.. well i hope your female bunny... cause if not... wouldnt it be wierd you want to see my face...LOL

honestly i think that the people in my area that have seen my pics online could pick me out in the street... Im always getting my doggy muscled up bike riding n shit.... plus i have one of those unforgettable faces...LOL


----------



## wannabee (Jun 7, 2009)

yes, female wannabee grower here, tryin to learn from the pros lol


----------



## bwood188 (Jun 8, 2009)

genfranco you never answered my question if you can do this with clone


----------



## genfranco (Jun 8, 2009)

bwood188 said:


> genfranco you never answered my question if you can do this with clone


lol... i had gone off on you about your question and then thought of what an ass i sounded like...LOL

OK so here is the nicest way i can put the answere...

Yes...once a clones roots it is the same as any other seeded plant. it will grow just like any other plant... making all components neccesary for the plant to grow and reproduce. .....and to answere your next question... no you cant clone a leaf.. (well you can clone it ..it will root..... but it wont grow cause there are no growth nodes on a leaf)

its hard to be a nice guy...much easier to be a dick about things... be happy cuase this is me being nice...LOL


P.S. Read Rollitup.org FAQ's...then read them again. then come back and say thank you. good luck!


----------



## genfranco (Jun 8, 2009)

wannabee said:


> yes, female wannabee grower here, tryin to learn from the pros lol



alright!.. lol... you can come learn under me anytime lady.  

P.S. Im no pro though....LOL... still learnin here... so no charge


----------



## genfranco (Jun 8, 2009)

wannabee said:


> yes, female wannabee grower here, tryin to learn from the pros lol



So i went through your albums and some of your posts and im a little concerned for you...LOL... well for your plant at least.. im sure youll be fine as hell... in any case. please do me a favor and read this thread

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/121157-fertilizing-wisely.html

its very important... did you add nutes when that guy told you to back on the 6th?...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 8, 2009)

genfranco said:


> lol... i had gone off on you about your question and then thought of what an ass i sounded like...LOL
> its hard to be a nice guy...much easier to be a dick about things... be happy cuase this is m being nice...LOL
> 
> 
> P.S. Read Rollitup.org FAQ's...then read them again. then come back and say thank you. good luck!


It's a bit trying to answer questions that have been answered 1000 times but good for you on holding back on this guy.....



genfranco said:


> alright!.. lol... you can come learn under me anytime lady.
> 
> P.S. Im no pro though....LOL... still learnin here... so no charge


Learn "under" you? Sounds like an interesting position for tutoring a young female....


----------



## bigwity (Jun 8, 2009)

so ive bent mine and the branch has a fold in it wont this cut off the internal water pipe just like if you bend a hose


----------



## bwood188 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you genfranco. I know you think im a newb grower. i have grown a female under 400w hps with 4 ounce yield using lst and was looking for a newer way to grow. thanks for the help


----------



## genfranco (Jun 8, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> It's a bit trying to answer questions that have been answered 1000 times but good for you on holding back on this guy.....
> 
> 
> 
> Learn "under" you? Sounds like an interesting position for tutoring a young female....



Im glad you caught that sir... LOL


----------



## bwood188 (Jun 8, 2009)

more pics of the female


----------



## genfranco (Jun 8, 2009)

bwood188 said:


> Thank you genfranco. I know you think im a newb grower. i have grown a female under 400w hps with 4 ounce yield using lst and was looking for a newer way to grow. thanks for the help



Sweet man... no worries about a noob or not... I dont care about those things... 

Umm so "new" way... well i wouldnt call it that...hehee.. But.. 

so im guessing because of space issues your limited to 1 plant right? 

I have tried i believe all of the main ways to grow... lst,sog,scrog,supercrop,and natural (leave it alone) i have topped and fimmed my heart out....

after all that... i have learned a few things... the main are the following

1. growing indoors is very different than outdoors becuase of the wonderfull sun. The sun has that stregnth to penatrate... indoor lighting just dont... So watch out for how many tops/shoots/branches you make or youll end up with a shit load of very nice thick buds in the first 6-12 inches... and then very airy shitty buds on the lower of the plant. (carefull when you supercrop dont let those side shoots grow to much)







All that 18 inches or so of plant under the canopy doesnt get shit for light if you do it too thick... LIke i said. 4 to 6 main shoot design is the best

2. donot top a toped branch unless youve waited enough for that branch to grow at least 3 branch sites. if you top a topped branch and you donot allow those 2 new branches to establish them selves right (about 3 nodes) youll end up with small side branches instead of thick main one looking ones. (wow... lkinda like a riddle...LOL) 

3. in soil you need fertilize wisely. ( I still seem to like to give them too hot of dosses and it really stunts the growth) 

Main rule... 50% of whats advertized on bottle (in most even less than that) 

I beleave that a 1 to 2 topped plant ... grown for 4 w
eeks..(or as tall as you can bend over..meaning how much room you got on the sides?).... then bent over for a supercrop for 1 week and put into flower would do the best as far as yield. Make sure the bend is pretty low ont he plant so you get the most "tops" see my pictures where people mentioned i hit them with a truck...LOL

There are tons more but im getting tired..LOL

good luck.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 8, 2009)

bwood188 said:


> more pics of the female


dude i tried that equate and i just cant get used to it man... head n sholders all the way... that equate stinks (ill pay the extra $.50 -$1.00 difference)


----------



## genfranco (Jun 8, 2009)

bigwity said:


> so ive bent mine and the branch has a fold in it wont this cut off the internal water pipe just like if you bend a hose



you would think so right? 
My theory is that when you make the bend 2 things happen.

1. all of the side shoots above the bend withing minutes they start making there way towards the light. Of course you cant really tell anything till the next time the lights come on... but its happening.

2. Where the hose pinch is at...LOL ... its start building up the walls of the plant and is able to send up nutrients no problem... (some guy explained on the thread about how the plant recieves nutrients from the roots on the outer layers of the branch...and that the "inner tube" is more like the way they move nutrients around the plant for other branches.... or its waste channels not sure... ) i think it was something like that Honestly man im no scientist... Im just baseing my knowledge on what i read and observe while i grow my plants... 















It just grows like that!




Ps.. try not to pinch to hard in the begining.... pinch softly till you feel it caved in a little. then slowly and effortlessly start bending form the tip of the branch... it doesnt move? pinch a little more... (or make another pinch above it...that works reallly good too...kinda like a Soft supercrop you bend a little ..then bend a little above that... then a little above that.. on and on till you dont need to to bend the plant over. Most of the times it only needs 2 )..

basically try and be gentler with it... but like a said man... they do fine with the kink too...


----------



## wannabee (Jun 8, 2009)

i did add some nutes, but not much, i made sure my water was 6.5 ph and only added nutes at a ppm of about 250. I put some root tone, ff big bloom and some AN Voodoo Juice in the ph'd water. i transplanted it tonight and the roots were pretty big. hope i'm not hijacking if i show you a couple of pics. thanks.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 8, 2009)

wannabee said:


> i did add some nutes, but not much, i made sure my water was 6.5 ph and only added nutes at a ppm of about 250. I put some root tone, ff big bloom and some AN Voodoo Juice in the ph'd water. i transplanted it tonight and the roots were pretty big. hope i'm not hijacking if i show you a couple of pics. thanks.



dont really mind it in this thread at all lady... especially since youll try supercropping a branch for me....LOL... 

those roots look real healthy.... so now that you tranplanted your soil is good for about 2 weeks... (depending on strain and brand of soil up to 4 weeks)..but after 2 weeks you can start giving her low ppm dosage ..like you did .. 250 300.... and dont ever go over 500 no matter what people tell you... i have and it burns your leavs... bottom line. ...people confuse that with it needs more....when they are burnin...LOL

OK... bye bye..


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 9, 2009)

wannabee said:


> I put some root tone, ff big bloom and some AN Voodoo Juice in the ph'd water.


All that for that little plant? I hope you were using a dropper.....


----------



## bigwity (Jun 9, 2009)

kick ass your plants look like some1 has belly flopped them. my first attempt aat supercropping is a succsess the plant didnt even slow down growth wise. im gonna batter the bitch till she gives me what i want. supercrop all the way genfranco baby yeah you the don


----------



## 303 (Jun 9, 2009)

Can you do this into flower? Could it work on this plant? I topped it, would I benefit from Super Cropping it? Could I bend the top 2? I'm confused? I don't want to hurt my only purps


----------



## 303 (Jun 9, 2009)

Better on sativas or indicas? Or does it matter?


----------



## genfranco (Jun 9, 2009)

bigwity said:


> kick ass your plants look like some1 has belly flopped them. my first attempt aat supercropping is a succsess the plant didnt even slow down growth wise. im gonna batter the bitch till she gives me what i want. supercrop all the way genfranco baby yeah you the don


(in raspy voice) Thank you for your kind words. 




303 said:


> Can you do this into flower? Could it work on this plant? I topped it, would I benefit from Super Cropping it? Could I bend the top 2? I'm confused? I don't want to hurt my only purps


Well looks like you just put it in flower. IN which case i say yes. youll love the results... plus it will bring the canpy lower.. lower the light and get the botto of the plant bette rlight = more buds!

So hell yeah and good luck. 




303 said:


> Better on sativas or indicas? Or does it matter?


Doesnt matter my friend. I would consider that with sativas there is a bigger stretch... so do it and then throw them into flower.


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 6, 2009)

hey there.. great thread... i super croped mine bout a week ago and was wonderin how long to recoop and veg b4 flowering and came across this thread lookin for answers... every question and answer needed is in here.. thx!!! i didnt read it all, its like 40 pgs, but got sum answers i was lookin for... except 1.... if i bend it down and then cut the original top will that promote the nodes to grow faster/stronger or shuld i jus leave it??? sure i know they will grow on there own but jus wondering if it would help... i was also wondering what u harvested off those 6 plants??? im sure its in here but i dont wanna search for it... 

what do u think is more effective?? a 3-4 week vegged, supercrop perpetual grow with say 36 plants, 9 every 2 weeks??? or a no veg sog with bout 80-100, 20-25 every 2 weeks??? no veg sogs r alota work... cloning, veging, watering, transplanting and such to all them plants, how much of a diff do u think the yeild will be??? if the sog is higher, by how much and how long do u think they the supercropped plants shuld be vegged b4 flowering to be round the same yeild or how many 3-4 week vegged plants supercroped wuld it take to get the same yeild as the no veg??? im lazy but want lotsa dope!!!


----------



## genfranco (Jul 7, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> hey there.. great thread... i super croped mine bout a week ago and was wonderin how long to recoop and veg b4 flowering and came across this thread lookin for answers... every question and answer needed is in here.. thx!!! i didnt read it all, its like 40 pgs, but got sum answers i was lookin for... except 1.... if i bend it down and then cut the original top will that promote the nodes to grow faster/stronger or shuld i jus leave it??? sure i know they will grow on there own but jus wondering if it would help... i was also wondering what u harvested off those 6 plants??? im sure its in here but i dont wanna search for it...
> 
> what do u think is more effective?? a 3-4 week vegged, supercrop perpetual grow with say 36 plants, 9 every 2 weeks??? or a no veg sog with bout 80-100, 20-25 every 2 weeks??? no veg sogs r alota work... cloning, veging, watering, transplanting and such to all them plants, how much of a diff do u think the yeild will be??? if the sog is higher, by how much and how long do u think they the supercropped plants shuld be vegged b4 flowering to be round the same yeild or how many 3-4 week vegged plants supercroped wuld it take to get the same yeild as the no veg??? im lazy but want lotsa dope!!!



hey bro i already answered via PM.. but i wanted to add to your question on what would be better. 

As you say there is allot of work in an 100 plant sog system... Supercropping is great for getting the canopy covered with less plants.

I filled a 4x4 section with 6 plants and i mean there was no room when you look from the top... no light got to the bottom AND it was done with a 400 and not a 600... I know that the 600 has better penetration, but still it was just too thick. 

Again the great thing about the small shit in the bottom... Which i got a LOT of.. was that i quit smoking cigs by smoking that stuff for 3 weeks....

whats best?.. well what you doin? is this a comercial grow? or personal? 

personal = less work the better for me... 

commercial = more work more toys. 

At least thats how i would go about it. 

As far as anything to assist growth .... i wouldnt say faster.. but pinching stems have always done a great job for thickness and strenght. I pinch all the time im in there during veg.... I Dont like messing with the ladies when they are blooming.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 7, 2009)

I was wondering where you'd been. Hadn't seen many post from you lately.....


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 7, 2009)

thanx bro.. ya its comercial.. either way it seems like less work then a sog!!! altho lighting may be a bit more pricey this way for ill need to veg under a higher MH then if it was jus my mums. ima go ur way tho.. thnx agn!!!


----------



## genfranco (Jul 7, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I was wondering where you'd been. Hadn't seen many post from you lately.....



I know right... Dont know if its the purps... or the 8 miles high... heehe... 




sogbunn said:


> thanx bro.. ya its comercial.. either way it seems like less work then a sog!!! altho lighting may be a bit more pricey this way for ill need to veg under a higher MH then if it was jus my mums. ima go ur way tho.. thnx agn!!!


No problem... what kind of space you working with? lights?.. I do have comercial dreams...LOL.


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 7, 2009)

genfranco said:


> I know right... Dont know if its the purps... or the 8 miles high... heehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ya??? perhaps u could give ideas... im in a 8x4 tent thats 5.5 high so vertical space is a bit of an issue... a 400mh and 1000hps... hempy except my mums.. i wanna keep the mums in dirt... its not a super comercial but its way more then i can smoke seeing as i dont that puff all that much anymore(enuff to keep my sanity)haha... im aimin for a lb a mnth min...


----------



## genfranco (Jul 7, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> oh ya??? perhaps u could give ideas... im in a 8x4 tent thats 5.5 high so vertical space is a bit of an issue... a 400mh and 1000hps... hempy except my mums.. i wanna keep the mums in dirt... its not a super comercial but its way more then i can smoke seeing as i dont that puff all that much anymore(enuff to keep my sanity)haha... im aimin for a lb a mnth min...



ill hit you up in a minute on the pM..


----------



## wannabee (Jul 9, 2009)

I just wanted to show you that I took a chance and did some supercropping just before flowering and so far so good!


----------



## genfranco (Jul 10, 2009)

looking good.


----------



## slabhead (Jul 13, 2009)

genfranco, you got me thinking about trying it this year. Well this morning I bent over several. Oops I even broke one, guess that one was a little too severe. I'll post some pics of them after they set. Knowledge is power, thanks. slabhead


----------



## putillor09 (Jul 14, 2009)

my mate waits till he is about to flower then he count 14 up the main steem then cuts it off then ties all of it down is this super cropping he get good yeild doing this!


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 17, 2009)

how do u post a pic on threads???


----------



## RickWhite (Jul 17, 2009)

What does the pinching do? I have some huge outdoor girls in soil I'm about to bring inside and lay them down on their side before flowering. How is this different?


----------



## dd900 (Jul 17, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> how do u post a pic on threads???


read the newbie threads


----------



## dd900 (Jul 17, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> What does the pinching do? I have some huge outdoor girls in soil I'm about to bring inside and lay them down on their side before flowering. How is this different?


its not different really as long as you leave the plant on its side throughout the whole flowering period... but i say bending a 6 foot tall plant and fitting it into say a 4' x 4' room with a short cieling is easier than trying to lay it down sideways. in your case being outdoors you have all the room you need.

its just a way to maximize yield if say you have limitations on space or the number of plant u can grow... but beware if you dont do it right it can slow down the entire grow process completely


----------



## slabhead (Jul 19, 2009)

Some supercropping porn. Thanks genfranco.










https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/481545d1248034277-slabheads-09-100_3225.jpg











I got more supercropping pics I took today on my "This year's outdoor grow" thread. Some I pinched this morning. slabhead


----------



## Scuba (Jul 20, 2009)

nice plants guys, here is my contribution, it's my last grow










and this one is then next one in rotation


----------



## RickWhite (Jul 20, 2009)

So you guys actually cause the stem to kink so it folds over? And the plant continues to grow despite the kink? I always thought you had to splint such an injury.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 20, 2009)

i pinched a top cola before so it was just hanging upside down for like the last month of flowering and it was fine i did it on purpose lol


----------



## b7ackspade (Jul 21, 2009)

so do you get more yeild with super cropping? or would you get the same amount of yeild if you didnt and just let it grow normal, or what about if you just have 4 colas, help me out guys.


----------



## genfranco (Jul 21, 2009)

it was my highest yeild yet....


----------



## genfranco (Jul 21, 2009)

Scuba said:


> nice plants guys, here is my contribution, it's my last grow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin A  



Last grow?....im nosey so ill ask why?... selling or donating your shit? let me know man... Its time to expand over at my house....LOL


----------



## Scuba (Jul 21, 2009)

genfranco said:


> fuckin A
> 
> 
> 
> Last grow?....im nosey so ill ask why?... selling or donating your shit? let me know man... Its time to expand over at my house....LOL


 hahaha, that plant was all personal use, i got and 24.6 g off that one plant alone. I will never grow any other way then super croping, i don't usually pinch tho but it does help. I just tie the bitches down and keep pulling them outward.  i'm running out of space to fit plants because they are hella spidered out. *drool* can't wait for harvest. altho i have found i need to get a 1000w and a Co2 system. My buds where a little fluffy


----------



## RickWhite (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you also top them? Also, you didn't answer my question about your bending tecnique. Do you actually bend the stem until it kinks?


----------



## Scuba (Jul 21, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> Do you also top them? Also, you didn't answer my question about your bending tecnique. Do you actually bend the stem until it kinks?


 srry bout that, i do top them a few times just to get alot of tops, but i don't really kink them, i bend them to a 45 degree angle and tie them down. here are my girls as of just now.


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 21, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/sogbunn-albums-grow1-picture69495-hgi-002.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/sogbunn-albums-grow1-picture69443-hgk-007.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/sogbunn-albums-grow1-picture69441-hgk-005.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/sogbunn-albums-grow1-picture69434-gjhg-005.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/sogbunn-albums-grow1-picture69436-gjhg-007.jpg


k so this is the only way i can fig how to post pics... theres a branch in there.. a few pics of an avg size plant in the room... the side view pic, leaves look a lil droopy but it was first thing in the morn.. they was still yawnin!!! then a few pics of the 7 plants in the room ( or what i could fit on the camera...) ceilings 5ft so couldnt fit it all in but u get the idea... this is 10 days after suppercropping.. i gave them 14days to recoup and they have now been in flower for 6 days and r much fuller... im still doin a bitta bendin but quite posiably did my last today, but we will see... i think now im jus gonna leave them, strip the bottom and pinch each top with no bend for the meat!!! so what about the original tops b4 i bent them?? sum sit lower then the canopy and r around the sides... they gonna be good still or what??? other branches get in the way and i dont wanna spread the pots too much cuz ill have to lift my light.. ill take pics in week 2, 4, 6, and 8 to show progress.. cheers!


----------



## genfranco (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah i cant see those pics.... even when i click on them


----------



## slabhead (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'd like to see what he's got.


----------



## Scuba (Jul 25, 2009)

ya, Sogbunn your pics arn't working, just use photobucket i do


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 26, 2009)

whats "photobucket"??? do i just search the web and download the program??? oh and i lied.. now that shit buddin and runnin ramped im still bendin the original tops all kinds... i wish i would known i was gonna do this to start with cuz i woulda done it earlier... the trick seams to be, every cpl nodes that grows, bend it and keep bending as it grows... this was a last min decision and while doin this i have learned lots (where to bend and when and such) so next grow will be done proppa!! i saw a cpl pics on this thread too, where the cloas where bent down as well and it looked good so ima keep doin it.. i dont care for 20g+ tops.. i jus want as much whieght as possible and i see those flowering bends with the golf balls insteada colas... mmmmm!!! but i thought these were gonna stay as moms so i already had a bunch of veg to deal with... but still, the insides of my bushes r all the tops created from "supercropping" while the outside is all the originals... im outta town till later tonite ima try to get them up when i get home... wish me luck


----------



## Scuba (Jul 26, 2009)

Photobucket is a website you upload the pic then it gives you a code that you copy and paste anywhere and you will see that pic. But ya that is the main idea after you top, just weigh down the branches to spider a plant out. then all the nodes on the branches will turn up and start growin faster. I just tie down, golf ballz could work but the plant would get used to the weight unless you add more. that's alot of ballz man


----------



## kodak12345 (Jul 26, 2009)

waiting for this 1 looks nice man 
good job

k


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 26, 2009)

Scuba said:


> Photobucket is a website you upload the pic then it gives you a code that you copy and paste anywhere and you will see that pic. But ya that is the main idea after you top, just weigh down the branches to spider a plant out. then all the nodes on the branches will turn up and start growin faster. I just tie down, golf ballz could work but the plant would get used to the weight unless you add more. that's alot of ballz man


hahah.. no im mean golf ball buds.. like bendin the cola out and get the golf ball like buds instaeda the long colas.. it looks nice as a branch rather then a donkey dick!


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 26, 2009)

<a href="http://s617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/?action=view&current=hgi002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/hgi002.jpg" border="0" alt="branch"></a>

<a href="http://s617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/?action=view&current=hgk007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/hgk007.jpg" border="0" alt="avg plant in the room"></a>

<a href="http://s617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/?action=view&current=hgk005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/hgk005.jpg" border="0" alt="avg plant"></a>

<a href="http://s617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/?action=view&current=gjhg005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/gjhg005.jpg" border="0" alt="few babes"></a>

<a href="http://s617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/?action=view&current=gjhg007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/gjhg007.jpg" border="0" alt="the 7 plants"></a>

<a href="http://s617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/?action=view&current=gjhg009.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/gjhg009.jpg" border="0" alt="a few clones that took"></a>


does this work??? i still dont get how to post pics.. is this how u do it scuba???


----------



## Scuba (Jul 26, 2009)

almost, but it's an image code not a hyperlink. but ya you plants look good but could use some nitrogen the growth tips look alittle yellow to pale green. imo


----------



## genfranco (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks good man... keep on doing your thing...


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 26, 2009)

Scuba said:


> almost, but it's an image code not a hyperlink. but ya you plants look good but could use some nitrogen the growth tips look alittle yellow to pale green. imo


 oh ya.... there r nice and dark now... gave it a goood dose of nitrogen the day i took that pic... ill post more next weekend which will be 2 weeks into bud...


----------



## amcgin02 (Jul 26, 2009)

How much of a differance in yield can you get when comparing lst to supercrop, sorry if this questions been asked a million times!!!


----------



## genfranco (Jul 27, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> How much of a differance in yield can you get when comparing lst to supercrop, sorry if this questions been asked a million times!!!


same same... its all the same premise... i believe the difference would be in the amount of space you have to work with. the only better thing about supercroping has been in the pinching of the stem ... seems that the buds above the pinch will grow fatter. 

good luck


----------



## Scuba (Jul 27, 2009)

ya, just about the same if you give room for error and chance. Supercroppin is a great way to save space while still getting a good amount of quality bud.


----------



## amcgin02 (Jul 27, 2009)

I see, thanx guys!!! I will prob try supercrop on a plant or two, does anyone have a link with pic by pic instruction on this technique, dont want to fuck it up???


----------



## Scandal.UK (Jul 27, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Here's just a few.....


Hey "It's 5 o'clock somewhere" - love to know how that plant did - mine are at the same stage and I'm undecided....


----------



## genfranco (Jul 27, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> I see, thanx guys!!! I will prob try supercrop on a plant or two, does anyone have a link with pic by pic instruction on this technique, dont want to fuck it up???



well if you dont want to read the thread... then just go to youtube and search supercropping... youll find a few good ones...

good luck


----------



## Scuba (Jul 27, 2009)

genfranco said:


> well if you dont want to read the thread... then just go to youtube and search supercropping... youll find a few good ones...


 pretty much


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 27, 2009)

heres a pic i found of that plant after the feed and a few more days of recovery
http://s617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/after feed/

i also took a few today.. u wanna see them now or wait till the weekend so they're at their 2 weeks point and a lil more developed???


----------



## aznchrissd (Jul 28, 2009)

dude looking at your pictures you are LSTing your plants and supercropping. you should give them a picture of a branch. i will show you guys tommorow what a SuperCropped Branch looks like


----------



## aznchrissd (Jul 28, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> How much of a differance in yield can you get when comparing lst to supercrop, sorry if this questions been asked a million times!!!


I personally think you get more yield with LST. when you supercrop the branchs grow really good, but when you LST the lower branchs become the "top" branches if you know what i mean. here look at my plants and they will explain
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/207716-jedi-kush-mek-outdoorgrow-socal.html


----------



## genfranco (Jul 28, 2009)

aznchrissd said:


> I personally think you get more yield with LST. when you supercrop the branchs grow really good, but when you LST the lower branchs become the "top" branches if you know what i mean. here look at my plants and they will explain
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/207716-jedi-kush-mek-outdoorgrow-socal.html



well it is your $.02

dont you think you could do the same thing when you supercropp... i mean .. just make the bend lower down the branch... look at this threads early pics and youll see what i mean....LOL


----------



## grow space (Jul 28, 2009)

hey genfranco, great post.
Could you pls check my yournal and give advisce, should i supercropp them or not?couple of week ago I tryed to bend some tops and next day, the turned right back up, so I was thinking, that it doesent did nothing.
So, would it be wise to do it, and how far should i bend???


----------



## genfranco (Jul 28, 2009)

grow space said:


> hey genfranco, great post.
> Could you pls check my yournal and give advisce, should i supercropp them or not?couple of week ago I tryed to bend some tops and next day, the turned right back up, so I was thinking, that it doesent did nothing.
> So, would it be wise to do it, and how far should i bend???




yeah man.. the first few pages talks about why you want to either tie them down or put some wieght on it like my "wieght lifting" plants. 

i cant really find another pic representing the weight except for this one that i was doing before i did the major supercrop.... 







ill go check your thread out though..


----------



## grow space (Jul 28, 2009)

genfranco said:


> yeah man.. the first few pages talks about why you want to either tie them down or put some wieght on it like my "wieght lifting" plants.
> 
> i cant really find another pic representing the weight except for this one that i was doing before i did the major supercrop....
> 
> ...


Thanks man, check it out.
Iv topped it first, then LST, and im planning to lst till end of my harvest.


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 28, 2009)

aznchrissd said:


> I personally think you get more yield with LST. when you supercrop the branchs grow really good, but when you LST the lower branchs become the "top" branches if you know what i mean. here look at my plants and they will explain
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/207716-jedi-kush-mek-outdoorgrow-socal.html


ur pics dont work... it says they have been removed


----------



## dirrtyd (Jul 28, 2009)

Genfranco,
Great thread I read it all the way. I must say I am going to try it looks easy to do. I had a plant break in the wind in a pot prior to reading this page. After finishing I decided to go out and bend a few I think the second time I bent them today they took. Unable to post pics it keeps erroring out.When thye fix this problem i will post hopefully buy then it will be some bends that you like.

thanks +rep
Dirrtyd


----------



## genfranco (Jul 29, 2009)

dirrtyd said:


> Genfranco,
> Great thread I read it all the way. I must say I am going to try it looks easy to do. I had a plant break in the wind in a pot prior to reading this page. After finishing I decided to go out and bend a few I think the second time I bent them today they took. Unable to post pics it keeps erroring out.When thye fix this problem i will post hopefully buy then it will be some bends that you like.
> 
> thanks +rep
> Dirrtyd



no problem bud... try and upload a pic 1 at a time. I noticed that with larger pics you cant upload a bunch... with my 10mp camera i have to upload 1 pic at a time... good luck with your plant man!


----------



## Scuba (Jul 29, 2009)

dirrtyd said:


> I had a plant break in the wind in a pot prior to reading this page.


 Dude if a branch snaps or the plant splits in half for anyreason, use a good amount of honey and kite string. it's a perfect splint and the honey makes it regrow faster then by it's self.


----------



## Discgolferman (Jul 29, 2009)

Howdy all,
I to have 6 lil ladies and am new to the process.
I have experimented with all 6 doing various things. One thing I have done to 1 lady was supercropping, read it in a book before I grew. After watching the results the first 2 weeks..I did it 2x 1 per week I proceded, At first It seemed like I may have hurt it but a few hrs later and the top turned back up an a few days she got mo bushy

I have done it to all of them since with good results For me it seems to make the rest of the plant fill out .......gives them some bu-dunk in the trunk!

Discgolferman


----------



## Scuba (Jul 29, 2009)

Discgolferman said:


> Howdy all,
> I to have 6 lil ladies and am new to the process.
> I have experimented with all 6 doing various things. One thing I have done to 1 lady was supercropping, read it in a book before I grew. After watching the results the first 2 weeks..I did it 2x 1 per week I proceded, At first It seemed like I may have hurt it but a few hrs later and the top turned back up an a few days she got mo bushy
> 
> ...


Hey dude, welcome to the family. From what you said. It's completely normal and sounds good. you should post pics


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 29, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> <a href="http://s617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/?action=view&current=hgi002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/hgi002.jpg" border="0" alt="branch"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/?action=view&current=hgk007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/grow1/hgk007.jpg" border="0" alt="avg plant in the room"></a>
> 
> ...


 
When you go to the bottem of the page hit the go advanced button. Scroll down under the submit reply box. Go to manage attachments.
Click browse and find your pic either on your computer or download straight from your card or camera.....



Scandal.UK said:


> Hey "It's 5 o'clock somewhere" - love to know how that plant did - mine are at the same stage and I'm undecided....


I only did it for height. I didn't use this method to increase yeild. I had to many tall plants in the room. They turned out ok but I left a male in the room to long and seeded almost everything.....


----------



## Scuba (Jul 29, 2009)

I only did it for height. I didn't use this method to increase yeild. I had to many tall plants in the room. They turned out ok but I left a male in the room to long and seeded almost everything.....[/QUOTE said:


> that's alittle sad but always next time


----------



## 87043 (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess i should have explained that when you do this you want to be gentle...


then slowly... while your fingers is on the bend feeling how it gives to you putting pressure with the other hand as you slowly bend her down... 


bend.. i mean you allready bent it... 



just drinking vodka and finding humor in this, in a good way of course


----------



## Imlovinit (Jul 30, 2009)

I accidently Supercropped a plant i was LSTing. Pulled the plant outa a 5 gal pail to change the nutes and missed one of the hooks. I didnt realize what i did until i saw this forum. I actually think it might be better off.


----------



## genfranco (Jul 30, 2009)

IM just glad this thread is still going... you guys might want to start posting some pics or something...LOL


----------



## Scuba (Jul 30, 2009)

I just pinched one of my plants yesturday and it's already showing signs of bulking up


----------



## Scandal.UK (Jul 30, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I only did it for height. I didn't use this method to increase yeild. I had to many tall plants in the room. They turned out ok but I left a male in the room to long and seeded almost everything.....


I wanna bend mine because they're too tall as well, but I'm worried that it will *damage* my yield amount at this late stage..?


----------



## kho20 (Jul 30, 2009)

okay im gonna try super cropping for the first time the plant is 20" tall and one week in flower my question is do i do this to the main stem or its shoots ive read thru this and i mite of missed it and ive looked it up in alot of places and im not tottally sure so yeah can you guys give me any tips?


----------



## Scuba (Jul 30, 2009)

kho20 said:


> okay im gonna try super cropping for the first time the plant is 20" tall and one week in flower my question is do i do this to the main stem or its shoots ive read thru this and i mite of missed it and ive looked it up in alot of places and im not tottally sure so yeah can you guys give me any tips?


 id' pinch the off shoots you want bulked, or you can just pinch the main stem, but with bigger plants there is more risk or damage from it having to support the whole plant still.


----------



## Scuba (Jul 30, 2009)

Scandal.UK said:


> I wanna bend mine because they're too tall as well, but I'm worried that it will *damage* my yield amount at this late stage..?


 no it won't, it rebuilds overnight


----------



## kho20 (Jul 30, 2009)

Scuba said:


> id' pinch the off shoots you want bulked, or you can just pinch the main stem, but with bigger plants there is more risk or damage from it having to support the whole plant still.


 
thanks for the answer im gonna do a few small shoots after i take clones and try supercropping from the start on those


----------



## Scuba (Jul 30, 2009)

kho20 said:


> thanks for the answer im gonna do a few small shoots after i take clones and try supercropping from the start on those


 just make sure you don't just crush the stem tho, just till you hear or feel a little pop


----------



## strangerdude562 (Jul 30, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## kho20 (Jul 30, 2009)

Scuba said:


> just make sure you don't just crush the stem tho, just till you hear or feel a little pop


cool thanks


----------



## kebnutkush (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm in the mid-west and have 9 ladies out in the ground at the moment.

I've read this thread and it seems that for best results this should be done a week or two before being placed in flower so the bud sights don't grow upward too far, that is if I'm understanding this right.

Does that mean that I should start this now since we're rapidly approaching flower?

All ladies have been topped three to four times and are quite bushy. Their heights vary from 4 feet tall and 3-4 feet wide and 6-7 feet tall and 5 to 6 feet wide due to their varying genetics.

What kind of difference would I expect to see from my ladies being this large and super cropping?

Since this is out door I'm wondering how long I need to tie them down after super cropping? I don't want to add things that are not natural as it would be way easier to spot from above as well as from eye level. What would you pros suggest for this? 

I'm thinking strips of nylon around the branch and use high test fishing line from the nylon connected to saaaay some larger fallen branches from near by trees (these would be on the ground)?

Would I be better off not tying them at this point and just super cropping and allowing them to stand back up?

Also, would it be wise for next year (starting veg in Feb) to super cropping and training when I have them inside before taking them out and then continue super cropping and training them up until a week or two before flower?

What are the pro's/con's of supercropping for 6 months before they start to flower?

Sorry about the novel, I just want to make sure I'm clear on this all as I understand the concept, but not completely sure of all the finer points as this has been a long read with lots of things being said.

All info is greatly appreciated from all you wonderful tokers.



Keb


----------



## Scuba (Aug 2, 2009)

kebnutkush said:


> I'm in the mid-west and have 9 ladies out in the ground at the moment.
> 
> I've read this thread and it seems that for best results this should be done a week or two before being placed in flower so the bud sights don't grow upward too far, that is if I'm understanding this right.
> 
> ...


I've super cropped during flower before with with no set backs. as for doing it on out door i would be careful about the bud weight on the weakend stem, so do it higher up. 
There really are no cons that i can think of for super cropping other then the whole upper branch snapping off from poor choice in pinching site.
The effects of pinching the stem shows in about a few days too so you can really do it at any time.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 2, 2009)

green plastic/nylon strips can be tied to regular camping stakes on the ground... those work great for support and to can cover then with watever or sink them in so you cant see them... 

the whole doing it closer to flower was for that very reason... but...indoors... outdoors the sun moves around and penetrates better than indoor lighting... so if your gonna be putting this lady outdoors i would say start supercroping whenever you want. designing your plant is easy once you know you can pinch and bend them around... good luck


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 3, 2009)

Scuba said:


> Dude if a branch snaps or the plant splits in half for anyreason, use a good amount of honey and kite string. it's a perfect splint and the honey makes it regrow faster then by it's self.


 Scuba you missed the part where I said I read the whole thread. Well anyway the plant is fine and where it broke the stem is now bigger all flower sites pointing up. No honey or nothing and it repaired it self Genfranco thanks I will get a picture up today.


----------



## Scuba (Aug 3, 2009)

dirrtyd said:


> Scuba you missed the part where I said I read the whole thread. Well anyway the plant is fine and where it broke the stem is now bigger all flower sites pointing up. No honey or nothing and it repaired it self Genfranco thanks I will get a picture up today.


 that's sic, i was just throwing that out there for anyone who needed an almost perfect splint, but congratz on the new growth, can't wait to see pix


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 3, 2009)

Scuba said:


> that's sic, i was just throwing that out there for anyone who needed an almost perfect splint, but congratz on the new growth, can't wait to see pix


 Scuba here are the pics one of the breaks and one of the top of the plant check out how the bud site all point up.


----------



## Scuba (Aug 3, 2009)

dirrtyd said:


> Scuba here are the pics one of the breaks and one of the top of the plant check out how the bud site all point up.


 yea and they look great


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks Scuba I'm just getting back into growing full time I have dabbled for years now taking serious because of my arthiritis.

dirrty


----------



## S3AN (Aug 4, 2009)

Ghost420 said:


> i still dont get it where are we pinching?
> 
> how is this any different from lst or sog


 you pinch right under the nodes, right where the leaf comes out of the stem. pinch until you hear a snap, not too hard though. then bend the plant over facing a 45 dagree angle.


----------



## ioppoi (Aug 7, 2009)

what is up? thought i'd try suppercropping on my weakest slowest growing girl (svf og 3 weeks into flowering) and share it here. Sorry bout the pics...wack camera fone. 



I'll post some better pics once it pops back up. I think I may have bent it a lil to much???


----------



## Scuba (Aug 7, 2009)

ioppoi said:


> what is up? thought i'd try suppercropping on my weakest slowest growing girl (svf og 3 weeks into flowering) and share it here. Sorry bout the pics...wack camera fone.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some better pics once it pops back up. I think I may have bent it a lil to much???


 no it's looking great, i would trim all thas little sap sucker growth at the bottom and it should sper it to grow like nuts imo.


----------



## ioppoi (Aug 8, 2009)

Scuba said:


> no it's looking great, i would trim all thas little sap sucker growth at the bottom and it should sper it to grow like nuts imo.


Cool, thanks for the input. I trimmed a few leaves from the bottom, I'm not to sure which leaves and how much. 


Anyhow, woke up this morning and she's looking great. I'm thinking about doing this with my other plants, since i'm growing in a tent and have a vertical limit. about how late would be too late into flowering?


----------



## Scuba (Aug 8, 2009)

ioppoi said:


> Cool, thanks for the input. I trimmed a few leaves from the bottom, I'm not to sure which leaves and how much.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, woke up this morning and she's looking great. I'm thinking about doing this with my other plants, since i'm growing in a tent and have a vertical limit. about how late would be too late into flowering?


you can do it really anytime, just have to factor in the time for regrowth which is about a day or two. I don't see any adverse side effects of cropping late, other then the branch wouldn't beable to support it's own weight. I've mentioned it before in this post
also, about our height limit, why don't you try topping. It doesn't look like you have yet.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 10, 2009)

I keep seeing all these people supercropping the tips of the plants...

Umm... your missing the whole point of doing this.... 

Try and fathom this....
From this..




To this...



to this...



to this...




Its about widening out the plants and getting more tops... 

Good luck all!





​


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 11, 2009)

genfranco said:


> I keep seeing all these people supercropping the tips of the plants...
> 
> Umm... your missing the whole point of doing this....
> 
> ...


 
Excelent demonstration my friend.....


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 19, 2009)

heres a few i got goin.. i know u've seen them already franco but others may be interested....


----------



## Scuba (Aug 19, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> heres a few i got goin.. i know u've seen them already franco but others may be interested....


 that is sick, you went bonsai with it, beautiful


----------



## genfranco (Aug 19, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> heres a few i got goin.. i know u've seen them already franco but others may be interested....


Its just a perfect example of what you can do with this technique. nice buds side by side... imagine if you would have started by toppin/fimin it a bunch of times... and then supercrop... in any case... looks fantastic!


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 19, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Its just a perfect example of what you can do with this technique. nice buds side by side... imagine if you would have started by toppin/fimin it a bunch of times... and then supercrop... in any case... looks fantastic!


thnx franco and scuba... i can only imagine!!! i did it to my whole crop but nvr weighed them down so a bunch grew bak up and theres alot in there so it was hard to keep on top of them.. im sure once i cut them down ill find a bucnch and post them.. im such a believer in this method, i spread this thread like a male spreads pollen!!!


----------



## genfranco (Aug 19, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> thnx franco and scuba... i can only imagine!!! i did it to my whole crop but nvr weighed them down so a bunch grew bak up and theres alot in there so it was hard to keep on top of them.. im sure once i cut them down ill find a bucnch and post them.. im such a believer in this method, i spread this thread like a male spreads pollen!!!


spread that shit.... LOL 

thanks!


----------



## goldengirlsgonewild (Aug 20, 2009)

great looking grow truly impressed! +++rep


----------



## SirSmokealot55 (Aug 20, 2009)

can you super crop in a hydro NFT/AERO system? Or is there a better way? Thx


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 20, 2009)

SirSmokealot55 said:


> can you super crop in a hydro NFT/AERO system? Or is there a better way? Thx


if its a plant u can super-crop it no matter what medium or system


----------



## Scuba (Aug 20, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> if its a plant u can super-crop it no matter what medium or system


ya, it doesn't matter. Althought you might see better or worse results, i haven't seen any hydro pics confirming anything yet.


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's was my attempt at supercropping.
I had Ph Issues so no Fan leaves but the process still worked. Thaks for the idea Gen. I think I'll try this again with my WW.
+rep for the awesome technique.

~~Joe~~


----------



## genfranco (Aug 20, 2009)

No problem bud. im glad you like it. Now try and supercrop a little more.... top the plants early so they split into 4-8 main colas, let them grow up as far as you can go wide and then super crop those... Good luck bud!


----------



## genfranco (Aug 20, 2009)

my latest supercrop... im going to be vegging these long time... probable another month or so min... the other 5 will get messed with after i do some topping...


----------



## Scuba (Aug 20, 2009)

those look awsome, and hella happy too. Dark green and perky lol


----------



## genfranco (Aug 20, 2009)

Scuba said:


> those look awsome, and hella happy too. Dark green and perky lol


thanks man... these clones had a pretty rough start due to heat in the grow space... Garage growing is tough in the summer.


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 20, 2009)

oh shit!!! cant wait to see the raping these fukkers get!!! bend them bitches over dry!!!


----------



## Hank's Hooter (Aug 21, 2009)

Started reading thread yesterday. Got excited and went outside and bend the plants I have that have not started flowering yet. I had already topped them for clones when they were younger. So I already had 2-4 branches to bend per plant. This morning they still look pretty broken, but no wilting leaves! I cant wait to see what kind of bush I can make when starting from a little gal.


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 21, 2009)

Hank's Hooter said:


> Started reading thread yesterday. Got excited and went outside and bend the plants I have that have not started flowering yet. I had already topped them for clones when they were younger. So I already had 2-4 branches to bend per plant. This morning they still look pretty broken, but no wilting leaves! I cant wait to see what kind of bush I can make when starting from a little gal.


 keep on it or weigh it down cuz its gonna try to groww bak up.. if u keeep on it daily it will stay down for good after a week or so... good luck!!!


----------



## kuta (Aug 21, 2009)

stop fucking deforming your beatiful plants, get a larger grow room, just do it and hand hid lights halfway down the plant with no reflector so it gets lower bud and leave the plant to grow as if healthy and not sick by getting abused. If anything cut half of the top flower before flowering to get MULTIPLE HEADS real genuine heads after doing this i have up to 7 different heads grow but again it takes time and wastes it by making the plant go through a traumatic experience. Much love only for real G, or i have also had wicked results when i have done what your talking about but 2 - 3 weeks before harvest so well into flowering and the buds must stress out or something alot the pistills go red quicker and the bud literally swells alot! hehe thinking about it, its a really good thing to do a few weeks before harvest AND never to all your tops. Peace all


----------



## Scuba (Aug 21, 2009)

kuta said:


> stop fucking deforming your beatiful plants, get a larger grow room, just do it and hand hid lights halfway down the plant with no reflector so it gets lower bud and leave the plant to grow as if healthy and not sick by getting abused. If anything cut half of the top flower before flowering to get MULTIPLE HEADS real genuine heads after doing this i have up to 7 different heads grow but again it takes time and wastes it by making the plant go through a traumatic experience. Much love only for real G, or i have also had wicked results when i have done what your talking about but 2 - 3 weeks before harvest so well into flowering and the buds must stress out or something alot the pistills go red quicker and the bud literally swells alot! hehe thinking about it, its a really good thing to do a few weeks before harvest AND never to all your tops. Peace all


 ok..... moving on.


----------



## Scuba (Aug 21, 2009)

genfranco said:


> thanks man... these clones had a pretty rough start due to heat in the grow space... Garage growing is tough in the summer.


 I hear ya, I've been getting pretty high temps in my space too, i'm having to run duckting to my hoods to cool them off, and now this saturday i'm getting a 1000w, I can't freak'n wait.


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 21, 2009)

Scuba said:


> ok..... moving on.


No shit a proven method thread with almost 600 responses and well we're all fuck ups cause a noob with 13 post says so. 

Dear sir thanks for pointing that out. Gen shut this place down.

~~Joe~~


----------



## genfranco (Aug 21, 2009)

Hank's Hooter said:


> Started reading thread yesterday. Got excited and went outside and bend the plants I have that have not started flowering yet. I had already topped them for clones when they were younger. So I already had 2-4 branches to bend per plant. This morning they still look pretty broken, but no wilting leaves! I cant wait to see what kind of bush I can make when starting from a little gal.


Yeha you gotta be carefull about those impulses...hehehe.. No worries though youll love how the end up bro... welcome 



kuta said:


> stop fucking deforming your beatiful plants, get a larger grow room, just do it and hand hid lights halfway down the plant with no reflector so it gets lower bud and leave the plant to grow as if healthy and not sick by getting abused. If anything cut half of the top flower before flowering to get MULTIPLE HEADS real genuine heads after doing this i have up to 7 different heads grow but again it takes time and wastes it by making the plant go through a traumatic experience. Much love only for real G, or i have also had wicked results when i have done what your talking about but 2 - 3 weeks before harvest so well into flowering and the buds must stress out or something alot the pistills go red quicker and the bud literally swells alot! hehe thinking about it, its a really good thing to do a few weeks before harvest AND never to all your tops. Peace all


Look im not one to start this whole you dont know what your talking about deal... But holly shit.... first you come on here like some naturalist and then you say youve done it and it works great... (and let me point out that yo had great results doing it that late in flowering...which i dont recommend anyways) ...hell yeah do it to all your tops.... especially indoors... you want the uniform canopy so you can drop your light down... LIke i said.. I dont wan tto be the one to tell you that you dont know what your talking about.... Welcome in any case.




Scuba said:


> I hear ya, I've been getting pretty high temps in my space too, i'm having to run duckting to my hoods to cool them off, and now this saturday i'm getting a 1000w, I can't freak'n wait.


i cant use my 1000w in the summer times... I think im going to buy a 2nd 600 and get a double wide tent...LOL


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 21, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Look im not one to start this whole you dont know what your talking about deal... But holly shit.... first you come on here like some naturalist and then you say youve done it and it works great...


I was thinking the same thing.  So I checked his other posts to see if I could figure out his stance, and wow.... just wow! 

Kuta, if you want anything you say taken seriously in a forum, you shouldn't post fairy tales.

*Just sayin'....*



kuta said:


> outdoors i gots 60 ounces off one plant took 5 months to grow.





kuta said:


> seriously but im 23 i made over $20,000 on my last outdoor plant ONLY ONE PLANT could of made at least $10,000 more if i didn't smoke





kuta said:


> On my last outdoor plant i got 90 ounces and made $30000
> 
> seriously but im 23 i made over $30,000 on my last outdoor plant ONLY ONE PLANT! but i could of made at least $10,000 more if i didn't smoke





kuta said:


> Nah bro seriously. around 90 ounces for sure! i'll upload pics in a couple of days but i only have a few as i am paranoid i have nothing to gain buy lying.


----------



## RedEyeJedi UK (Aug 21, 2009)

I personally think they look nicer supercropped or LST'd (But thats just me)

yours look great Genfranco...

Im still trying to stop PMSL about the last post! Nice find Kat! LOL


----------



## genfranco (Aug 21, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  So I checked his other posts to see if I could figure out his stance, and wow.... just wow!
> 
> Kuta, if you want anything you say taken seriously in a forum, you shouldn't post fairy tales.
> 
> *Just sayin'....*



LOL  thats some funny shit... 

from 20k to 30k ... from 60 ounces to 90 ounces.... i dare ask...this guy probably weighed the roots included. Thats just preciouse.... i hadnt taken the time to search him out or nothing ... but holly shit...LOL ... ROFLMAO...


----------



## Scuba (Aug 21, 2009)

genfranco said:


> LOL  thats some funny shit...
> 
> from 20k to 30k ... from 60 ounces to 90 ounces.... i dare ask...this guy probably weighed the roots included. Thats just preciouse.... i hadnt taken the time to search him out or nothing ... but holly shit...LOL ... ROFLMAO...


 Seriously, way to fail on the newbs part. Have a consistant, BELIEVEABLE story. But that just means no body will like him. Oh well.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 21, 2009)

Come on guys lay off him. He's only 14 for crying out loud..... I bet he's a fisherman too, Catch any 40 lb bass lately?


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 21, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Come on guys lay off him. He's only 14 for crying out loud..... I bet he's a fisherman too, Catch any 40 lb bass lately?


That's funny right there!


----------



## Scuba (Aug 22, 2009)

hehehhe, oh internet hate is to easy so, away from the ignorance and back to the main point. I was just thinking, gen how much nitrogen do you give them to rebuild or do you even give them any?


----------



## Hank's Hooter (Aug 22, 2009)

If I wasn't too dumb to figure out how to post pics in a thread, I would.


----------



## Scuba (Aug 22, 2009)

Hank's Hooter said:


> If I wasn't too dumb to figure out how to post pics in a thread, I would.


 you can use photobucket or just upload them here on RIU. Then just link them, it provides a copiable link.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 22, 2009)

Scuba said:


> hehehhe, oh internet hate is to easy so, away from the ignorance and back to the main point. I was just thinking, gen how much nitrogen do you give them to rebuild or do you even give them any?


I dont give them anything specifically for the damage... regular feeding schedule after 4 weeks from transplant is my strategy bud.


----------



## Scuba (Aug 22, 2009)

genfranco said:


> I dont give them anything specifically for the damage... regular feeding schedule after 4 weeks from transplant is my strategy bud.


 mkay, that is about what i do too.


----------



## SOG (Aug 23, 2009)

Hank's Hooter said:


> If I wasn't too dumb to figure out how to post pics in a thread, I would.


you should practice by changing your avatar first


----------



## Grapeman420 (Aug 23, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Im sure that some of you have wondered why would anyone do such a thing to a plant as supercropping..
> 
> ...


good idea with weights. ialwayas use string.


----------



## Scuba (Aug 23, 2009)

Grapeman420 said:


> good idea with weights. ialwayas use string.


i do that too, works the same. The plant just gets used to the tension and grows with it.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 23, 2009)

my weight lifting plants....LOL


----------



## Scuba (Aug 24, 2009)

genfranco said:


> my weight lifting plants....LOL


 hahahah pretty much, make them Arnold buff. Get some incredible buds from it.


----------



## TechnoMage (Aug 24, 2009)

Trying this now with my Mom, should make for lots of new clone sites.


----------



## Hank's Hooter (Aug 25, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> keep on it or weigh it down cuz its gonna try to groww bak up.. if u keeep on it daily it will stay down for good after a week or so... good luck!!!


 
Maybe I misunderstood in the beginning, but when I pinched the stem enough to get it to topple over, there has been no danger of them straightening back up. Of all the branches I did this to (aprox. 25) only one snapped and wilted and died. The rest are doing fine.


----------



## z4qqqbs (Aug 25, 2009)

doesnt suppercropping stress the plant into hermi...at least thats what happened to mine ?????


----------



## Hank's Hooter (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## notoriousb (Aug 25, 2009)

z4qqqbs said:


> doesnt suppercropping stress the plant into hermi...at least thats what happened to mine ?????


you sure it wasn't a hermie to begin with? it takes a little more than bending some branches to herm a plant


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2009)

I have never had one turn hermie... you sure you didnt put that plant through some light stress?? thats usually what it does it...


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2009)

Hank's Hooter said:


>




very nice man... make sure you put some weight on it or tie id down to the height you want cause shell try to come back up on you.... lol..... lets do some early fim/top next time bro...then you can have more branches to bend....


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 25, 2009)

Well here is my shot at supercropping. It was 4 days into flowering when I tried it:


Before 






After:







Top view Before:






Top view after:








I also have 3 that I did some (was supposed to be LST (pics here: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/232394-just-hacked-my-plant-while.html#post2969326 )

But I messed one up and since nobody was showing signs of flowering I switched it back to 18-6 on the advice I received. So that they can recoup a bit before putting them back into flowering. One of my not so low stress training ended up being a topping.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2009)

i think they look great.... what is with everyone doing this shit in flower when everywhere in this thread i keep saying to do it in veg.... 2 weeks before switching ... 

you need to give those little lower shoots that now are at the top a chance to grow a bit..you get 2 or 3 internodes growth on them and youll have some nice colas....


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2009)

> i think they look great.... what is with everyone doing this shit in flower when everywhere in this thread i keep saying to do it in veg.... 2 weeks before switching ...


If I would have read your thread a couple weeks ago I would have.

But I did put it back into 18-6 the night that I did all this, and there are no signs of flowering yet, so I am hoping that it stays that way. I am planning on giving them another 2 weeks to veg before putting them back into 12-12.

Here is the day 30 NY diesel that I supercropped just now. Since I have a couple weeks now before i flower figure may as well make the most out of it.







Question that I have for you, is there a reason why you weigh them down? I bought some eye bolts so that I can tie them down if I should do it. I figure that I will drill small holes in the lip of the pots so that I can use them as tie downs.



> you need to give those little lower shoots that now are at the top a chance to grow a bit..you get 2 or 3 internodes growth on them and youll have some nice colas....


This is so nice to hear. Almost makes me giddy.


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 26, 2009)

hanimmal said:


> If I would have read your thread a couple weeks ago I would have.
> 
> But I did put it back into 18-6 the night that I did all this, and there are no signs of flowering yet, so I am hoping that it stays that way. I am planning on giving them another 2 weeks to veg before putting them back into 12-12.
> 
> ...


if u dont weigh them down they will go bak up unless u stay on them and keep pullin them down but eventually will stay... i tape pennies or heavy nails, nuts or what evers small and heavt to the screw part of my eyebolt


----------



## genfranco (Aug 26, 2009)

i just hang some s hooks and hang shit if i have to to weigh it down... The reoson is because our plants will heal themselves and will come back up on there own... thats why some people weigh them down... some tie them down after the supercropp to make sure they dont pop back up.... strong plants...

PS.... very nice coloring on those plants.... healthy healthy

eye bolts with s hooks... !


----------



## Scuba (Aug 26, 2009)

genfranco said:


> i just hang some s hooks and hang shit if i have to to weigh it down... The reoson is because our plants will heal themselves and will come back up on there own... thats why some people weigh them down... some tie them down after the supercropp to make sure they dont pop back up.... strong plants...
> 
> PS.... very nice coloring on those plants.... healthy healthy
> 
> eye bolts with s hooks... !


 very nice gen, i usually just tie mine down till they stay there. Same principle


----------



## nick17gar (Sep 1, 2009)

the357ink said:


> cOOL ThReAd.....I wiLl DeFIneTLY TrY at LEaSt 1 VIctiM FOR eXPErimENtATiOn..


 
yea me too. this seems like a good way to fill in any gaps between plants and use up that light im paying for

+rep for the great advice


----------



## genfranco (Sep 1, 2009)

I do love how the plant reacts to it... using that light is what this method is all about.


----------



## monster dave 420 (Sep 3, 2009)

i am about 2 months into veg and have started this on all my available branches. will post pics when i get home tonight. + rep and FUCKIN THANK YOU for the knowledge.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 3, 2009)

Last night I was thinking about different training methods and remembered reading about a fairly novel way to train plants to keep them low. It is not exactly supercropping, and is actually more like LST I guess, but what the person did was he took short pieces of fishing line and would attach a fairly heavy fishing weight to one end of the line and a barbless hook to the other. 

When there was enough additional soft upward growth that he felt it was time to redirect it to keep the plant low he would take a hook, line and weight and placed the hook on the soft main-stem, or for that fact branch or branches, and the weight would pull it over and hold it down without needing to do any damage to the plant and without the effort of tying the plant down. 

Depending on how much weight was needed at times just positioning the hook/line/weight correctly would supply enough leverage to pull the portion down to where he wanted it and other time he had to decrease or increase the weight&#8217;s size. 
&#12288;
He hung the weights pulling down the plants main-stem and branches and would leave the weights hanging until the main-stem or branch or branches hardened off at the lower position they had been pulled down to and then he would remove the hook, line and weigh to use again elsewhere and the main-stem or branch or branches would remain where he had wanted them to be and had trained them to be. 
&#12288;
I never tried it so I will not say if it is a horrible thing to do or a good thing to do or a great thing to do or the very best invention since the invention of pussy. I am not telling anyone to try it and I am not advocating it. Only because it was such a novel approach to training and because after many years I remembered it again I thought I would share it so if nothing else to amuse people possibly making them think of how a plant or plants might look slightly like a Charlie Brown Christmas Tree all bent over because they could not support the weight of the ornaments Charlie Brown hung on it, so that is at least in part why I shared it.


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 3, 2009)

I think it sounds like a great idea Brick.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 3, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> I think it sounds like a great idea Brick.


 
As I said I have never tried the training method I mentioned so I am not endorsing it or advocating it and definitely not claiming it to be as good or better than any other method of training.
&#12288;
I just remembered it and thought about how novel it is and how simple would be to do. 

It really does make perfect sense to me and it should work just as I read it did, but I stress that is only my opinion. 

So I thought possibly someone might read about it and think that in their situation it may be the best or at least the simplest way to go for them to train their plants to remain low/short, so I decided to share it with everyone.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 4, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> As I said I have never tried the training method I mentioned so I am not endorsing it or advocating it and definitely not claiming it to be as good or better than any other method of training.
> &#12288;
> I just remembered it and thought about how novel it is and how simple would be to do.
> 
> ...


Whatup brick top... ya that sounds great. As a matter of fact when i weigh the branches down after the pinch i play that game for the first week or so.. moving the wieght further down the ...or up the.. well towards the new growth. I remember and old mans back yard once that had two plants going along his 6 foot fence at about 12 inches high off the ground.... it was beautiful.


----------



## frOstd (Sep 4, 2009)

im looking to super crop and top. should i top my plants before i supercrop. also, when should i top if i wanna supercrop? chop the 3rd node off? one more thing. when i get two branches, how should i SC them? like when should i SC them? how come you plant has like 8 branches coming directly out of the soil? mine only has one..


----------



## Scuba (Sep 4, 2009)

frOstd said:


> im looking to super crop and top. should i top my plants before i supercrop. also, when should i top if i wanna supercrop? chop the 3rd node off? one more thing. when i get two branches, how should i SC them? like when should i SC them? how come you plant has like 8 branches coming directly out of the soil? mine only has one..


 only top it once, the small branches will get fat after you pinch and bend her. Just like gen's plant, a L shape bend and the other branches will turn up and make a row of tops


----------



## frOstd (Sep 4, 2009)

sweet. all my plants except one have 4 nodes, the other has 3. should i top them now? also, im only gonna be vegging for another 2 weeks, maybe 3.. all i need to do is SC those 2 main branches? the branches underneath the main Y branches will start to even out with the SC branches? or should i SC them also?


----------



## genfranco (Sep 4, 2009)

frOstd said:


> sweet. all my plants except one have 4 nodes, the other has 3. should i top them now? also, im only gonna be vegging for another 2 weeks, maybe 3.. all i need to do is SC those 2 main branches? the branches underneath the main Y branches will start to even out with the SC branches? or should i SC them also?


it is how your saying...calm down...LOL

yes after you top, it slowed the Main stem down for about 5-7 days growth...in that time the side ones catch up... Then SC them ALL to make an even canopy 4-7 days before you place them into flower.


----------



## frOstd (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks bro. one more question though. will these two tops + all the tops that are made from the SC yield more than one top SC? sorry, my english isnt up to par with the rest of the world. i was a little excited though. but really, how cant i be?


----------



## genfranco (Sep 4, 2009)

frOstd said:


> thanks bro. sorry, my english isnt up to par with the most of the world..


your English is better than most people on here.... hehehe.. happy growin!


----------



## genfranco (Sep 4, 2009)

frOstd said:


> thanks bro. one more question though. will these two tops + all the tops that are made from SC, will they yield more than one top SC + all those tops? sorry, my english isnt up to par with the rest of the world. i was a little excited though. but really, how cant i be?


the more tops the more heads period... I have had some side branching top/fim perfectly and other not take the top and keep growing... but yeah it would be ideal to top everything you could and make them split...


----------



## frOstd (Sep 4, 2009)

alright, so if you were just starting your first grow, what would you do? would you do 3 topped and 2 regular, 2 topped and 3 regular, or all of them topped? sorry to get off topic..


----------



## Scuba (Sep 4, 2009)

frOstd said:


> alright, so if you were just starting your first grow, what would you do? would you do 3 topped and 2 regular, 2 topped and 3 regular, or all of them topped? sorry to get off topic..


 top 1 first see how that turns out then deside on the others


----------



## dmoose (Sep 19, 2009)

I have only read 1/2 way then skipped to the end just to make sure the thread was still going. I have been experimenting for close to a year now, Legaly. I no longer top, because with LST and SC'ing, everything turns into a bud! And you dont experience any lag in growth as you sometimes do with topping, plus you are cutting off potential buds. I usually wait till the plant is 12" to 24" tall, then LST, SC and sometimes just lightly bend by working it between my thumb and fingers. I started 12/12 about 7 weeks after cutting the beauty below. 6 plants filled my 4x6ft room, under 1000w HPS, and I ended up with a 2.5 ft thick canopy of buds from wall to wall to wall to wall! 34 Ounces Dried from 6 plants! And they bud all the way down to the soil. Then I tried growing straight up without touching, just to prove to myself which way is better and produces more. Geeze, was I dissapointed! Twice as many plants, and half the yeild. The bottom 1.5 ft of the 4 ft plants sucked! The only thing that I believed had saved them was a 4 day dark period while I flushed with Flora Kleen. I have started SC again about 1 week before flowering to even out the canopy again.

Since I have converted my whole indoor garden to Top Feed recirculating Hempy Buckets (1 -1.5 Gal), I have alot of time to play around and experiment. I believe you are missing the boat, if you dont try it for yourself

I applaud you, genfranco for putting this out there for people to learn. Rep+ to you!


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 19, 2009)

hey franco and scuba... whats shakin guys??? wow i cant belive this thing is still goin strong but its an awesome thread(should be a sticky) anyways, jus wanted to say hey so"hey!" later!!!


----------



## genfranco (Sep 19, 2009)

dmoose said:


> I have only read 1/2 way then skipped to the end just to make sure the thread was still going. I have been experimenting for close to a year now, Legaly. I no longer top, because with LST and SC'ing, everything turns into a bud! And you dont experience any lag in growth as you sometimes do with topping, plus you are cutting off potential buds. I usually wait till the plant is 12" to 24" tall, then LST, SC and sometimes just lightly bend by working it between my thumb and fingers. I started 12/12 about 7 weeks after cutting the beauty below. 6 plants filled my 4x6ft room, under 1000w HPS, and I ended up with a 2.5 ft thick canopy of buds from wall to wall to wall to wall! 34 Ounces Dried from 6 plants! And they bud all the way down to the soil. Then I tried growing straight up without touching, just to prove to myself which way is better and produces more. Geeze, was I dissapointed! Twice as many plants, and half the yeild. The bottom 1.5 ft of the 4 ft plants sucked! The only thing that I believed had saved them was a 4 day dark period while I flushed with Flora Kleen. I have started SC again about 1 week before flowering to even out the canopy again.
> 
> Since I have converted my whole indoor garden to Top Feed recirculating Hempy Buckets (1 -1.5 Gal), I have alot of time to play around and experiment. I believe you are missing the boat, if you dont try it for yourself
> 
> I applaud you, genfranco for putting this out there for people to learn. Rep+ to you!



thanks allot man... Glad to see your results... by the way.. nice plant..LOL




sogbunn said:


> hey franco and scuba... whats shakin guys??? wow i cant belive this thing is still goin strong but its an awesome thread(should be a sticky) anyways, jus wanted to say hey so"hey!" later!!!


Thanks man... I dont know how to do that or what....


----------



## Scuba (Sep 19, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Thanks man... I dont know how to do that or what....


 you have to have a mod sticky it


----------



## genfranco (Sep 19, 2009)

Scuba said:


> you have to have a mod sticky it


well yeah... but i feel wierd going to fdd and saying.. hey man.. everyone likes this thread can you sticky it? maybe u guys can request?...LOL


----------



## Scuba (Sep 19, 2009)

genfranco said:


> well yeah... but i feel wierd going to fdd and saying.. hey man.. everyone likes this thread can you sticky it? maybe u guys can request?...LOL


 ya sure, this thread is a keeper


----------



## SOG (Sep 19, 2009)

genfranco said:


> well yeah... but i feel wierd going to fdd and saying.. hey man.. everyone likes this thread can you sticky it?


chicken


----------



## Scuba (Sep 19, 2009)

SOG said:


> chicken


 ooooooooohhhh shit


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 19, 2009)

haha chicken!!! thats too funny, but i hear ya franco... who would wanna ask??? but it has helped lotsa ppl... as soon as ppl understand and see how it works they love it and this is the best 1 out there on SC... u should be as proud of this, as u r ur grows... i wonder what he'de say??? he is his own person... the answer u'de get, could vary on sooo many levels with him


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 19, 2009)

dmoose said:


> I have only read 1/2 way then skipped to the end just to make sure the thread was still going. I have been experimenting for close to a year now, Legaly. I no longer top, because with LST and SC'ing, everything turns into a bud! And you dont experience any lag in growth as you sometimes do with topping, plus you are cutting off potential buds. I usually wait till the plant is 12" to 24" tall, then LST, SC and sometimes just lightly bend by working it between my thumb and fingers. I started 12/12 about 7 weeks after cutting the beauty below. 6 plants filled my 4x6ft room, under 1000w HPS, and I ended up with a 2.5 ft thick canopy of buds from wall to wall to wall to wall! 34 Ounces Dried from 6 plants! And they bud all the way down to the soil. Then I tried growing straight up without touching, just to prove to myself which way is better and produces more. Geeze, was I dissapointed! Twice as many plants, and half the yeild. The bottom 1.5 ft of the 4 ft plants sucked! The only thing that I believed had saved them was a 4 day dark period while I flushed with Flora Kleen. I have started SC again about 1 week before flowering to even out the canopy again.
> 
> Since I have converted my whole indoor garden to Top Feed recirculating Hempy Buckets (1 -1.5 Gal), I have alot of time to play around and experiment. I believe you are missing the boat, if you dont try it for yourself
> 
> I applaud you, genfranco for putting this out there for people to learn. Rep+ to you!





WOW THIS PLANT IS UNREAL...... LOOKS LIKE A BONZI TREE OF SWEET STINKYkiss-ass CHEEBHA!


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 19, 2009)

heres 1 for ya... supercropped branches on a suppercropped branch


----------



## Scuba (Sep 19, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> heres 1 for ya... supercropped branches on a suppercropped branch


 nice, that looks beautiful


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 19, 2009)

Scuba said:


> nice, that looks beautiful


 well ya ,except the brown leaves but they were fresh chop... all the brown got chopped molments later...
shulda did the slim fast diet b4 and after pics


----------



## SDSativa (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry if this has been asked already, but how long do you normally veg the plants before you SC them? I think you do it a week or two before flower, so how long before that.


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 19, 2009)

SDSativa said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but how long do you normally veg the plants before you SC them? I think you do it a week or two before flower, so how long before that.


depends on u... the more nodes u get above ur bend, the more tops will shoot... if u want max value, grow as high as u can go wide.... bend it down 90degrees(whoever knows the degree sign on ur key board plz tell)... so if ur room is 5x5 grow it high enuff that when u bend the branches down it all gets light.. plant size depends on bend areas.... u wanna open ur plant up so it all see sun regardless of its size really


----------



## kho20 (Sep 20, 2009)

idk if there is a degree sign but i use the * asterisk one for it hahaha


----------



## genfranco (Sep 21, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> depends on u... the more nodes u get above ur bend, the more tops will shoot... if u want max value, grow as high as u can go wide.... bend it down 90degrees(whoever knows the degree sign on ur key board plz tell)... so if ur room is 5x5 grow it high enuff that when u bend the branches down it all gets light.. plant size depends on bend areas.... u wanna open ur plant up so it all see sun regardless of its size really



thats about it folks...


----------



## Scuba (Sep 21, 2009)

genfranco said:


> thats about it folks...


 ya that it in a nut shell, i don't think i could have said better lol


----------



## dmoose (Sep 22, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> depends on u... the more nodes u get above ur bend, the more tops will shoot... if u want max value, grow as high as u can go wide.... bend it down 90degrees(whoever knows the degree sign on ur key board plz tell)... so if ur room is 5x5 grow it high enuff that when u bend the branches down it all gets light.. plant size depends on bend areas.... u wanna open ur plant up so it all see sun regardless of its size really




Excellent Explanation! I thought I would show an example. She was climbing close to 3 Ft when I bent her down. Now she spans over 4 ft, and she will bud all the way down. This is one of the best ways to maximize yeild, and take advantage of lower Legal Medical plant limits!







And Thanks Blue Moonshine1, She was all that and more! MK Ultra, My personal favorite!


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 22, 2009)

dmoose said:


> Excellent Explanation! I thought I would show an example. She was climbing close to 3 Ft when I bent her down. Now she spans over 4 ft, and she will bud all the way down. This is one of the best ways to maximize yeild, and take advantage of lower Legal Medical plant limits!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow... this look nice!!!! how long u been veggin this???


----------



## dmoose (Sep 22, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> wow... this look nice!!!! how long u been veggin this???


She was rooted/vegged for about 8 weeks from cutting. This pic was taken on the 9th day of 12/12.


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 22, 2009)

dmoose said:


> She was rooted/vegged for about 8 weeks from cutting. This pic was taken on the 9th day of 12/12.


 great job! be sure to come bak and show pics


----------



## genfranco (Sep 22, 2009)

pssst ... I just supercropped all mine today...


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 22, 2009)

genfranco said:


> pssst ... I just supercropped all mine today...


Very nice. Mad nodes!! 2 weeks till the fun starts!


----------



## naboo (Sep 23, 2009)

What a thread.

Im defo doing this next time.

Thanks guys.


----------



## daf (Sep 23, 2009)

Just read through this thread, makes me wish I did it to all my ladies this season! Well they are all outside and about 6 weeks into flowering. Most of them look great but there is one that is lagging behind. I figured that even if I kept it alive as long as possible it still won't produce as much as the others who are more mature. So here's the deal, this things about six feet tall and I'ma super crop it tomorrow. Mostly for an experiment, the experience and a small part of me hopes it will help and let some of those smaller buddlets see the sun. I will take some before and after pics, not really worried about it turning hermie. Is this the latest someone has tried to super crop?


----------



## genfranco (Sep 23, 2009)

daf said:


> Just read through this thread, makes me wish I did it to all my ladies this season! Well they are all outside and about 6 weeks into flowering. Most of them look great but there is one that is lagging behind. I figured that even if I kept it alive as long as possible it still won't produce as much as the others who are more mature. So here's the deal, this things about six feet tall and I'ma super crop it tomorrow. Mostly for an experiment, the experience and a small part of me hopes it will help and let some of those smaller buddlets see the sun. I will take some before and after pics, not really worried about it turning hermie. Is this the latest someone has tried to super crop?



6weeks in... that i know of yes... LOL... good luck bud... post the pics when you get a chance!






P.S.

I went ahead and sent a PM to FDD about the sticky... he told me to go to growtech about stickies.. I have sent him a pm as well... We'll see if this becomes a sticky after all... Sweet!


----------



## LIBERTY MEDICAL (Sep 23, 2009)

i adopted this over grown neglected mother repotted it in a rubbrmaid container on its side (because it was left in a corner & 1 side was bald) did some lst now its all tops this is 1 plant in a 5'6"x7'6" room
shes a phatty


----------



## daf (Sep 23, 2009)

LoL, I mean is there really anything to lose here? I don't want underdeveloped bud, the thing is lacking tops anyways and some of the smaller buds would have a few weeks to expand UP I am going for it. Worst case is it doesn't do squat


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 24, 2009)

genfranco said:


> 6weeks in... that i know of yes... LOL... good luck bud... post the pics when you get a chance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grew sum balls did we?? haha, jk.. thats awesome.. i hope they do cuz i havent heard 1 person complain on how this trick does not work.. even ppl who havent tried it and stumble here, see the potential.. more growers need to know about this... sure it doesnt work for every1 due to there set up and such but im sure they all see what can be achieved.. good luck, im rootin for ya... 

i meant to ask ya, how long did u veg the new crop???


----------



## Scuba (Sep 24, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> sure it doesnt work for every1 due to there set up and such QUOTE]
> 
> i bet this would work for any grow set up with space restrictions or not. i've noticed a suggnifficant increase in bud size. so i see no real problem


----------



## Scuba (Sep 24, 2009)

LIBERTY MEDICAL said:


> i adopted this over grown neglected mother repotted it in a rubbrmaid container on its side (because it was left in a corner & 1 side was bald) did some lst now its all tops this is 1 plant in a 5'6"x7'6" room
> shes a phatty


 WOW that is fucking huge for an indoor, that's awesome. how long did you veg that omg.


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 25, 2009)

Scuba said:


> sogbunn said:
> 
> 
> > sure it doesnt work for every1 due to there set up and such QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## genfranco (Sep 25, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> Scuba said:
> 
> 
> > i agree but if ur set up is a true SOG, its not gonna cut it... some ppl want shit fast and consistent... SCing takes more veg time and a lil harder to plan a perpetuate due to size, as SOG u know how many is gonna fit in ur area and how long its gonna take to fill it bi-weekly... thats what i meant by set up and such.. i guess i shoulda said style insteada set up
> ...


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 25, 2009)

genfranco said:


> sogbunn said:
> 
> 
> > I just veg while the others flower.. it seems pretty perpetual to me....
> ...


----------



## genfranco (Sep 25, 2009)

no sticky so far.... growtech hasn't responded... lol ..


----------



## bighoss454 (Sep 25, 2009)

genfranco said:


> no sticky so far.... growtech hasn't responded... lol ..


So I have read this entire thread and was very intrigued by the possibilities. I went out and I supercropped all of my other plants, not cannabis, and they have all responded extremely well. Strong recovery, new growth....etc. I can not wait until my MJ plants are ready for this too be done to them. Thanks everyone


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 26, 2009)

lets say i tried this , i tried bending the main stem and it broke, i dont know what i did wrong i tried to be gentle and it just snapped, so i just completely took it off, did i just kill my plant, i believe its right above the third node


----------



## cerberus (Sep 26, 2009)

Please come back with an update! those lady's will look super sexy once they recover. kiss-ass



genfranco said:


> pssst ... I just supercropped all mine today...


----------



## genfranco (Sep 26, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> lets say i tried this , i tried bending the main stem and it broke, i dont know what i did wrong i tried to be gentle and it just snapped, so i just completely took it off, did i just kill my plant, i believe its right above the third node


No its not dead... Did you forget to pinch?... like i said before... sometimes if the stock is too strong then i use plier to pinch and weaken the branch/stock.... usually your fingers are strong enough... 


Good luck.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 26, 2009)

i think i was to rough, but its still alive so what did i basically do top it? what will happen now


----------



## Scuba (Sep 26, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> i think i was to rough, but its still alive so what did i basically do top it? what will happen now


 ya you pretty much topped it if you cut it off so, it's all good, every thing below will grow over the break. just remeber to be gentle, i pinch then slowely bend it making sure it won't snap, you can fell the tension before it snaps. then let off, then try bending it again, it'll be weakened and kink without breaking.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 26, 2009)

how long does it take to grow a new top or does it?


----------



## Scuba (Sep 26, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> how long does it take to grow a new top or does it?


 the top won't grow back but the nodes below will grow higher and give you a canopy (SoG) which you can try SCing again or just LST them with string or something.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 26, 2009)

now does this stunt growth ? does it make it bushier or just give the plant 2 heads?


----------



## Scuba (Sep 26, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> now does this stunt growth ? does it make it bushier or just give the plant 2 heads?


 it'll be way bushier, and i'd guess it stunts for like a day or two to heal. but in the mean time the other shoots will get longer to make new tops


----------



## oh really??? (Sep 27, 2009)

I've sc'ed and the next day the growth tip is turning up. when you top and supercrop and LST you are going for a bush. I think super cropping is super!


----------



## scooby83 (Nov 1, 2009)

im gonna be doing this tomo cause it the olny option iv ot with it being so fookin big


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 1, 2009)

nice looking dog. whats he doing burning one?


----------



## genfranco (Nov 2, 2009)

good looking puppy.


----------



## Hank's Hooter (Nov 2, 2009)

Hank's Hooter said:


>


This is what it looks like tody!


----------



## kho20 (Nov 2, 2009)

looks damn good im defiently gonna give it another try las time i fucked up but i tried a lower branch but ihave more to play with this time hehe


----------



## PBE (Nov 3, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> hey man! thanks for the kind words in ny thread...i have a question, its off the supercropping topic....alot of people use airstones in there hempy and hydrow grows...could u put an air stone at the botton of a soil bucket grow? seems tome you could airate the soil and get oxygen to the roots better....maybe its a stupid thought or maybe its already done..just curious


 Airstones dont work too well out of water. After you take them out of the water, your actually supposed to soak them for an hour in water before using. So idont think it would work.


----------



## victhaog (Nov 3, 2009)

hello! new user here i just subscribed to this amazing thread, question im in week 2 of veggie stage (DWC) when would be a proper time to pinch/crack the stem? ill have pics soon if needed, sorry if i hijacked the thread!


----------



## frOstd (Nov 4, 2009)

i was wondering the same thing. how far down should i SC? dont go further than halfway?


----------



## genfranco (Nov 4, 2009)

1 to 2 weeks before flowering... But try not to crack the stem if you can.. I mean if it happens it wil be fine... But try pinching it a few times first before bending over to try and minimize the crack/break. if you expose too much of the internal it will kill that branch... so be careful .. pinch a few times.. use pliers if you cant pinch due to hand problems or whatever.. pliers beleave it or not work really well. 

goood luck to the both of ya


----------



## jordisgarden (Nov 9, 2009)

i used to when i grew outside. i used to take tooth picks and id start about 2 inches from the dirt. id start sticking the picks right through the stem. the plant would then put all this energy into growing big fat, rock hard stems...it actually worked well...the stems were very thick compaired to the stems i didnt pich or spike.....


----------



## The45King (Apr 10, 2010)

Just got to the end of this thread no 1 has added for a while so 
jst wanna say a big thanks to Genfranco for helping others achieve 
better results me included
Superb!!


----------



## parabear (May 3, 2010)

i know this is an old post, but I know some people who prefer to do this to a branch they are getting ready to take and clone a cutling from, about 4-7 days before actual cutting. I guess it is supposed to help ensure better survival, rooting, and future growth of it... gives it more stem, which helps to store energy for the plant, which is sucked up during cloning... more energy = more for the plant to work on to build roots quickly and so on... quicker root growth=quicker main growth which all = a faster and bigger cloned plant (whether doing any kind of SOG or cloned growth) in general. Just my 2 cents. 

Also, having done this with other plants (tomato, citrus bushes, and others) to 'train' the branches, i find two round dowel rod segments about a foot long is great if you have clearance, if not, some small barrel nosed jeweler pliers are perfect, though cover and sanitize whatever you use, especially if it is metal... heat shrink tubing is perfect for this


----------



## genfranco (May 28, 2010)

The45King said:


> Just got to the end of this thread no 1 has added for a while so
> jst wanna say a big thanks to Genfranco for helping others achieve
> better results me included
> Superb!!


Well thanks man.. It had been a while since i logged on and im happy to see people still reading it. 

Ur mighty welcome to all..!!



parabear said:


> i know this is an old post, but I know some people who prefer to do this to a branch they are getting ready to take and clone a cutling from, about 4-7 days before actual cutting. I guess it is supposed to help ensure better survival, rooting, and future growth of it... gives it more stem, which helps to store energy for the plant, which is sucked up during cloning... more energy = more for the plant to work on to build roots quickly and so on... quicker root growth=quicker main growth which all = a faster and bigger cloned plant (whether doing any kind of SOG or cloned growth) in general. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Also, having done this with other plants (tomato, citrus bushes, and others) to 'train' the branches, i find two round dowel rod segments about a foot long is great if you have clearance, if not, some small barrel nosed jeweler pliers are perfect, though cover and sanitize whatever you use, especially if it is metal... heat shrink tubing is perfect for this



Sounds good.. I have been seeing those type of clones at the store lately... Must be spreading around. 

At first i thought god that must be a huge mother... lol.. makes sense now. 

Happy growing!


----------



## blower (May 28, 2010)

You can start pinching as soon as the plant is sturdy tall. Same method as LST basically. My girls are like miniature trees. Loving it. I don't like all those flimsy skinny branches


----------



## purplecream (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey genfranco nice thread. I'm also a fan of supercropping and I have a grow going on now in which i supercropped. Can you tell me what you think is the benefit of using this technique because i thought it was something totally different. I thought that by bending a branch all of the sites will grow not only the ones on the branch that you bend. From what i've read this benefits the plant because when you bend the top cola it spreads a certain hormone ( not sure exactly what or how) making all of the top shoots into top colas. I'm not sure if i'm explaining myself right. Get back to me and let me know what you think. I'm subbed by the way and will be adding some pics later.


----------



## stilllearning (Aug 29, 2010)

genfranco....im not a big poster,just tryin to suck up knowlege,but i had to say this is one of the best tutorials,not to mention i thank u for how patient/responsive you have been to our rookie questions....thanks man,im about 2 weeks away from givin it a shot.


----------



## jAKEs BAKeD (Oct 18, 2010)

??<tops are gong to start her right?check mine out guys tell me watchcha think??/ :]]


----------



## blower (Oct 18, 2010)

so pinching/cropping? can be done t0 vegging plants taller than 7in.?? to where you pinch new forming sites, and yes they will blacken or look like they will die. but feed them good nutes and they will come back very strong stems and bigger yields like Titanium's girls.! very nice!!!bonsai the best


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Nov 4, 2010)

check out this supercropping and let me know what you think


----------



## DreBarret (Nov 6, 2010)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> check out this supercropping and let me know what you think


 She looks good!!!! How much was your dry yield???


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Nov 7, 2010)

1.5 lbs of the two


----------



## DreBarret (Nov 7, 2010)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> 1.5 lbs of the two


 THATS GOOD SHIT!!!!! I hope to grow like you one day. LMAO I figure with all the reading and studying I've been doin, I should be able to grow my 12 plants without any serious screws ups!!!!


----------



## GardenSpecialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok so im new to this thread, my question is im just starting week 3 of flower, and vegged for 2 weeks before hand (clones by the way) and was just wondering what i could do to increase the yeild without affecting the 8 week limit ive set myself before i harvest? They are healthy growing plants about 1 1/2 foot tall under a 600w hps, i have 9 plants growing in 1 sqaure metre. Could i remove any fan leafs from the main stem to allow the light to penetrate the lower bud sites? Could i Completely cut the lower bud sites away to increase the main cola yeild? Any advice/info is gonna be awesome!


P.s This thread has been awesome reading, some real good pics aswell!


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Nov 10, 2010)

GardenSpecialist said:


> Ok so im new to this thread, my question is im just starting week 3 of flower, and vegged for 2 weeks before hand (clones by the way) and was just wondering what i could do to increase the yeild without affecting the 8 week limit ive set myself before i harvest? They are healthy growing plants about 1 1/2 foot tall under a 600w hps, i have 9 plants growing in 1 sqaure metre. Could i remove any fan leafs from the main stem to allow the light to penetrate the lower bud sites? Could i Completely cut the lower bud sites away to increase the main cola yeild? Any advice/info is gonna be awesome! cut all the lower bud sites off!!!
> 
> 
> P.s This thread has been awesome reading, some real good pics aswell!


cut all the lower bud sites off!!!


----------



## jeff88 (Nov 11, 2010)

can you supercrop plants that are like 24'' tall. I have been squeezing them the hole time. They have some many nodes stacked on top of eachother. Just curious if I could super crop. I did it on my shorter one's.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 12, 2010)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> check out this supercropping and let me know what you think


That second picture is PICKLED! Awesome job dude!


----------



## halftime (Nov 12, 2010)

I supercropped these a week before flower


----------



## fatality (Dec 6, 2010)

gottagrow69 said:


> it when down easy but some of the lower branches are starting to face upward instead of straight out and also the crack the stem is still there and i can see threw it still?


 i had the same thing happen to one of my branches when i supercropped, it is still like that ! i can see through the stem of one of my branches lol, it is growing fine, i think when the plant rebuilt its innner structure, it ended up making two nutrient highways instead of one, you will b fine playa


----------



## StlSoldier531 (Mar 5, 2011)

titanium3g said:


> I love super cropping, it makes the stems of the plant very sturdy and thick. I have an Arjans Ultra haze plant that is barely 2 feet tall, but it is roughly 5 months old now. This plant has so many heads and it looks like a bonsai tree, she is now flowering.
> 
> She's in her first week of flower, I haven't counted the heads.
> 
> ...


----------



## smkinmouse (Mar 5, 2011)

this 1 is jst topped.












hers my try at supper croping


----------



## penguinking (Mar 5, 2011)

i have done it with every new batch i am about to flower. it works great!! i love the way the buds just line up along the branch


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello, I tried super cropping today.
I bent about 5 branches, 2 actually broke on me but not off.
Do you think the branches will be okay to recover?

Here are pics of the 2 branches


----------



## redeyez420 (Mar 22, 2011)

if they broke like that tape them up.so they can heal straight or they wont stand up


----------



## redeyez420 (Mar 22, 2011)

loos lie you also got slight nute burn bro


----------



## redeyez420 (Mar 22, 2011)

halftime said:


> I supercropped these a week before flower


looin good....how many weeks into flower is that?


----------



## DankyKush1 (Mar 22, 2011)

What kind of tape should I use? On the branch thats snapped in the middle or at the node?


----------



## Allday06 (Mar 22, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> What kind of tape should I use? On the branch thats snapped in the middle or at the node?


I snapped my main node nearly off, it was holding on by threads of stem, I duct taped her at the tear, about two weeks later its now turned into a big ol knot. Its kinda like supercropping but on accident lol, her lower branches are now the same height as the main node. Pretty sweet wasnt trying to do that just wanted her to grow sideways but now that she broke she looks like shes topped but not. But I would tape the branch directly. If you can take it off without hurting it once you "think" its healed do it but be hella careful, I had to leave some of mine on that is now in flower right now. Hope that helped? lol


----------



## Scuba (Mar 22, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> What kind of tape should I use? On the branch thats snapped in the middle or at the node?


 if you use some natural bee honey that you can buy at the store, and just put a good fat glob on it, it should heal up. Just prop it up with a stick, using tape can cut off circulation of the branch if it's too tight, same with wire.


----------



## sir rance alot (Mar 22, 2011)

StlSoldier531 said:


> titanium3g said:
> 
> 
> > I love super cropping, it makes the stems of the plant very sturdy and thick. I have an Arjans Ultra haze plant that is barely 2 feet tall, but it is roughly 5 months old now. This plant has so many heads and it looks like a bonsai tree, she is now flowering.
> ...


----------



## maraconnoisseur (Mar 28, 2011)

hey guys y plants are 2 feet tall and continue uward i want to stop them here or as short as i can get due to the fact the stems arent spreading very wide. any tips on the best way to handle this problem


----------



## Scuba (Mar 28, 2011)

maraconnoisseur said:


> hey guys y plants are 2 feet tall and continue uward i want to stop them here or as short as i can get due to the fact the stems arent spreading very wide. any tips on the best way to handle this problem


Well there is not "Stopping" at this point, only controlling, if you want them to stay relatively the same height, then you need to tie down the big branches. If they're not in flower i would go ahead and top it as well.


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Mar 29, 2011)

*this one is 5(after showing) days into flower .. she's only 30" tall and fills the 30"x47" cab Gotta love supa croppin'*


----------



## penguinking (Apr 26, 2011)

maraconnoisseur said:


> hey guys y plants are 2 feet tall and continue uward i want to stop them here or as short as i can get due to the fact the stems arent spreading very wide. any tips on the best way to handle this problem


Theres a product called gravity as well as bushmaster that will stop upward growth and push its energy downward to the bottoms. i have never used it and heard that the dosages can be very temperamental. check it out on google or something


----------



## sinnis (Aug 23, 2011)

So this is my first post, and I've read this entire thread over the course of about 3 days. I still have a few questions, so I'm just gunna shoot. First, I'd like to know when it's safe to flower after supercropping? Some have said 1 week, others have said up to 2 weeks. I think Genfranco said you want to give enough time for each newly turned top to establish itself, and I've seen others talk about the scar tissue on their supercropped branches turn into a massive knuckle. So, I'm wondering do I need to wait for my plant to fully heal and have that "knuckle" before flowering, or is that something that'll happen during flower, also when are my tops established enough to begin flower? I guess a third question would be are my plants going to need more light with all those new tops? I'm growng 12 plants in one half of a 8x4x6 tent with 1000watts and want to make sure all my bases are covered. I supercropped for the first time 4 days ago, then again yesterday after tramsplanting them all to 5 gal pots so that the canopy was even and all the branches were getting light. Now I'm worried that they're not healing fast enough and that there might not be enough light for all the new tops. I can't see flowering in another week when some of the branches are still laying at a 90 degree angle. 4th question was answered only once and it was kind of vague, but when you supercrop and bring your main branch down to let more ligt in does that branch have to stay below the rest of the branches in order for the side shoots to continue as new tops? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

*hi.. my name is cannawizard... i have a supper cropping problem, ...every morning.. when i wake-up.. i have to SC something or else i'll be stressed out and moody... i need help..

(lol)


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 24, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *hi.. my name is cannawizard... i have a supper cropping problem, ...every morning.. when i wake-up.. i have to SC something or else i'll be stressed out and moody... i need help..
> 
> (lol)



Thank you jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am not alone.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Thank you jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am not alone.


*i feel your pain  haha


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 22, 2012)

sweet.. Bonsai...


----------



## Ilovebush (Mar 22, 2012)

Good and bad results with supercropping depending on the strain. I like LST the best as it doesn't shock the plant to much...tie her down and she will thank you.


----------



## Ilovebush (Mar 22, 2012)

Good and bad results with supercropping depending on the strain. I like LST the best as it doesn't shock the plant to much...tie her down and she will thank you.


----------



## Homer13063 (Apr 5, 2012)

top, then pinch 4 tops to 90 degree angles, then let her rip!

I get a bowl effect. I do 2 harvests 1-2 weeks apart, leave 2 or 3 tiny bud sites, the re-veg for clones!

All is good!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Apr 6, 2012)

great threD!


----------



## dvs1038 (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah have to agree awesome thread here. So homer u end up with 12 colas? or can I not count? Also I bent a branch too far and just about snapped it off, so I put sumptin to support it. Hopefully it can mend itself, but idk if this is just a stoned thought but could vitamin E help repair it, I guess I thought of it cause u can put it on cuts and what not and will help it heal, but that's on a person don't know if the same would apply to a plant?


----------



## genfranco (Apr 20, 2012)

Bump
good info for all to read
happy 420


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Apr 29, 2012)

good shit yo


----------



## playedoutpurp (Nov 3, 2012)

So when I llstd my plant I think I super cropped it where the branches meet the stem because there is a knuckle not too big but noticeable on that site if anyone's seen this lemme know


----------



## tico420 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice post I'm doing this with one 5 weeks old OG#18 I have, so far looks good. Thanks for all the info genfranco.


----------



## elkukupanda (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey whatsup super croppers! what can i say.. just like you guys i love it... i scropped my girls all the way until 8 weeks in veg... gave them a break and 11 days into flowering i just scropped them again.. this is a thread i created when i decided to post pictures here... https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/603718-6-weeks-zeed.html hope you guys enjoy the show..


----------



## Sikra Tokealot (Sep 17, 2013)

Real good info here, im new to super cropping but i think its the way I'm going


----------



## Tea H. Sea (Oct 15, 2013)

How do you post your images so large in a reply? Mine are always minimize and you have to click on it to enlarge to its normal size.


----------



## Golucky (Dec 14, 2016)

Can you supercrop the same branch more than once


----------



## DG1959 (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes


----------

